#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Безначальное сознание?

## Савелов Александр

Что есть безначальное сознание?
Поток дхарм?
Осознаёт ли оно себя?
Отличие от души?

Ваше понимание термина безначальное сознание!

----------

Лери (06.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> (вопрос А) Где вода и земля
> Огонь и воздух не находят опоры?
> (вопрос Б) Где длинное и короткое,
> Мелкое и большое, красивое и уродливое,
> Где имя-и-форма 
> Прекращаются без остатка?
> 
> Tatra veyya-karan.am. bhavati—
> 
> ...


(ДН 11)
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Wor...ot-mind-sv.htm
Ниббана - не сознание. Бхиккху Суджато.

----------

Акхандха (10.08.2014), Федор Ф (03.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Насколько знаю, безначальное сознание было до момента разделения нирваны и сансары.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Насколько знаю, безначальное сознание было до момента разделения нирваны и сансары.





> 1. Вначале [все] это было лишь Атманом в виде пуруши. Он оглянулся вокруг и не увидел никого кроме себя. И прежде всего он произнес: "Я есмь". Так возникло имя "Я". Поэтому и поныне тот, кто спрошен, отвечает сначала: "Я есмь", а затем называет другое имя, которое он носит. Перед началом всего этого он сжег все грехи, и поэтому он – пуруша. Поистине, знающий это, сжигает того, кто желает быть перед ним.
> 
> 2. Он боялся. Поэтому [и поныне] тот, кто одинок, боится. И он подумал: "Ведь нет ничего кроме меня, – чего же я боюсь?" И тогда боязнь его прошла, ибо чего ему было бояться? Поистине, [лишь] от второго приходит боязнь.





> (Что есть «Я»? Эта самая личность, сотворённая из *винньяны*, среди дыхания (жизненных свойств), *свет* в сердце)


Брихадараньяка-упанишада. (VIII век до н. э.)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ваше понимание термина безначальное сознание!


Это сансара и есть. Сансара ведь безначальна  :Smilie: . Сознание - основа сансары. Там, где прекращается сознание, прекращается сансара.

----------

Сергей Хабаров (03.11.2013), Тао (03.11.2013), Юань Дин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> 8. Этот Атман дороже сына, дороже богатства, дороже всего остального. Он – самое сокровенное. И если тому, кто называет дорогим не Атмана, а другое, скажут, что он утратит то, [что считают] дорогим, то так и может произойти. Лишь Атмана следует почитать дорогим. Кто почитает дорогим лишь Атмана, у того дорогое не погибнет.
> 
> 9. И говорят: "Если люди считают, что благодаря знанию Брахмана они станут всем, то что же такое знал Брахман, благодаря чему он стал всем?"
> 
> 10. Поистине, в начале это было Брахманом. *Он узнал себя*: "Я есмь Брахман". Поэтому он стал всем [сущим]. И кто из богов пробудился [к этому знанию] тот стал таким же. То же произошло с риши, то же с людьми. Видя это, риши Вамадева понял: "Я был Ману и Сурьей". Так и поныне – кто знает: "Я есмь Брахман", тот становятся всем [сущим]. И даже боги не могут помешать ему в этом, ибо он становится их Атманом. Кто же почитает другое божество и говорит: "Оно – одно, а я – другое", тот не обладает знанием. Он – как животное перед богами.


Брихадараньяка-упанишада. (VIII век до н. э.)

Видите ли, это сознание уже давно почитается. Идея хорошо устроится в сансаре не нова.

----------

Тао (03.11.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Это сансара и есть. Сансара ведь безначальна . Сознание - основа сансары. Там, где прекращается сознание, прекращается сансара.


Учение говорит, что сансара не безначальна, возникновение оппозиции "я и другой, мое и чужое" и тд имеет начало. Если бы сансара была бы безначальной, то не было бы и учения Будды. Сансара прекращается не с прекращением сознания, а с прекращением неведения и клеш.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Учение говорит, что сансара не безначальна, возникновение оппозиции "я и другой, мое и чужое" и тд имеет начало. Если бы сансара была бы безначальной, то не было бы и учения Будды. Сансара прекращается не с прекращением сознания, а с прекращением неведения и клеш.


Авидья -> Самскара -> Виджняна -> ...

Нет авидьи - нет и виджняны.

Если сансара не безначальна, то из Нирваны можно вывалиться, но это не так, Нирвана - это прекращение сансары (Ниродха). 3-я Истина для Арьи.




> *Этап развёртывания мира*
> 
> Наступит время, Васеттха, раньше или позже, когда после долгого периода времени этот мир исчезнет. И когда это происходит, существа большей частью перерождаются в Мире Сияния2. И там они обитают, бестелесные, питаясь блаженством, *светя собственным светом*, перемещаясь по воздуху, оставаясь в сиянии – и они пребывают в таком состоянии очень долгое время. Затем, рано или поздно, через очень долгое время, наступает момент, когда этот *мир снова начинает развиваться*. Когда это происходит, существа, закончившие своё существование в Мире Сияния, большей частью перерождаются людьми. И они становятся бестелесными, питаются блаженством, светятся собственным светом, передвигаются по воздуху, продолжают находиться в сиянии – и они остаются такими очень долгое время.


Агганнья сутта: О происхождении. ДН 27

Вот лучшие времена сансары. "Светя собственным светом" - это и есть Виджняна. Или ранее: Атман.

----------

Гавриилко (03.08.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Что есть безначальное сознание?
> Поток дхарм?
> Осознаёт ли оно себя?
> Отличие от души?
> 
> Ваше понимание термина безначальное сознание!


" Мир един, неделим и полностью сознателен"   http://zendao.ru/Clouds  Смотрите абзац - "магия"

----------

Гавриилко (03.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> " Мир един, неделим и полностью сознателен"   http://zendao.ru/Clouds  Смотрите абзац - "магия"


Тогда кружка у меня в руке обладает сознанием. (Мир простил, Бог простил: звучит похоже. Это я про ваш абзац. Карма не прощает, что сделано, то сделано.)

----------


## Алик

> Тогда кружка у меня в руке обладает сознанием.


 Спросите у кружки, обладает она сознанием или нет. 
Это ваш различающий ум пытается найти ответ на то, что он не может понять , т.к. он оперирует дуальностями: живое - неживое, черное - белое. сознание - несознание  и так до бесконечности.

----------


## Alex

Ну вы даёте (это я к топикстартеру). Сначала выдумали какой-то термин, непонятный даже вам самому (судя по вопросам), а потом интересуетесь, как мы его понимаем.

----------

Акхандха (10.08.2014), Сергей Хос (04.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Спросите у кружки, обладает она сознанием или нет. 
> Это ваш различающий ум пытается найти ответ на то, что он не может понять , т.к. он оперирует дуальностями: живое - неживое, черное - белое. сознание - несознание  и так до бесконечности.


Кружка молчит.  :Smilie: 
Мой ум таков: иногда он различающий, иногда не различающий, а иногда различающий в не различающем.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Что есть безначальное сознание?


Такого нету. Сознание конечно.

----------

Акхандха (10.08.2014)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Авидья -> Самскара -> Виджняна -> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Этап развёртывания мира.
> 
> Наступит время, Васеттха, раньше или позже, когда после долгого периода времени этот мир исчезнет. И когда это происходит, существа большей частью перерождаются в Мире Сияния2. И там они обитают, бестелесные, питаясь блаженством, светя собственным светом, перемещаясь по воздуху, оставаясь в сиянии – и они пребывают в таком состоянии очень долгое время. Затем, рано или поздно, через очень долгое время, наступает момент, когда этот мир снова начинает развиваться. Когда это происходит, существа, закончившие своё существование в Мире Сияния, большей частью перерождаются людьми. И они становятся бестелесными, питаются блаженством, светятся собственным светом, передвигаются по воздуху, продолжают находиться в сиянии – и они остаются такими очень долгое время.
> 
> 
> ...


Агганьня-сутта содержит детальный рассказ Будды о происхождении человеческой жизни на Земле. В этом тексте Будда даёт объяснение кастовой системы, отличающееся от объяснения, данного в Ведах, и показывает, почему в действительности ни одна каста ничем не лучше другой.По мнению президента Оксфордского центра по изучению буддизма Ричарда Гомбрича, данная сутта содержит явные признаки того, что она была задумана как сатира на ранее существовавшие верования, и он вместе с профессором Дэвидом Калупаханой доказывает, что этот текст нацелен на высмеивание и развенчание брахманистских притязаний на божественную природу кастовой системы путём её представления в качестве социальной конвенции.Строго говоря, эта сутта не может считаться космогонической, поскольку в буддизме абсолютная первопричина немыслима.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Ну вы даёте (это я к топикстартеру). Сначала выдумали какой-то термин, непонятный даже вам самому (судя по вопросам), а потом интересуетесь, как мы его понимаем.


С термином безначальное сознание я определился давно.
Вопросы ориентированы на разный уровень подготовки.
Да мне интересно как вы его понимаете!

----------


## Люся Костина

> Что есть безначальное сознание?
> Поток дхарм?
> Осознаёт ли оно себя?
> Отличие от души?
> 
> Ваше понимание термина безначальное сознание!


Из своего небольшого опыта  могу только сказать.... Это невыразимо .... В словах. Можно описывать теми же словами, что и в книгах, но когда исчезают " границы"  невозможно это как то назвать...некому....Понятий там нет.. Само переживание настолько всепоглощающее, что его тоже нет... Надо узнать самому. А так , наверно можно об этом что то прочитать. Хотя зачем это не знаю. Не знаю.

----------

Гавриилко (03.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Ваше понимание термина безначальное сознание!


Изначальное осознавание (niskal-panā-jňāna, mi rtog ye shes) рулит! :Smilie:

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Изначальное осознавание (niskal-panā-jňāna, mi rtog ye shes) рулит!


Тогда уж... Предшествующее осознавание :Wink:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Что есть безначальное сознание?
> Поток дхарм?
> Осознаёт ли оно себя?
> Отличие от души?
> 
> Ваше понимание термина безначальное сознание!


Взаимозависимое сознание, при попытке определения начала которого, получим бесконечный регресс.
Нет не осознает, потому как всегда осознает предыдущий осознанию момент.
Душа бесконечна, взаимозависимое сознание конечно.

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Агганьня-сутта содержит детальный рассказ Будды о происхождении человеческой жизни на Земле. В этом тексте Будда даёт объяснение кастовой системы, отличающееся от объяснения, данного в Ведах, и показывает, почему в действительности ни одна каста ничем не лучше другой.По мнению президента Оксфордского центра по изучению буддизма Ричарда Гомбрича, данная сутта содержит явные признаки того, что она была задумана как сатира на ранее существовавшие верования, и он вместе с профессором Дэвидом Калупаханой доказывает, что этот текст нацелен на высмеивание и развенчание брахманистских притязаний на божественную природу кастовой системы путём её представления в качестве социальной конвенции.Строго говоря, эта сутта не может считаться космогонической, поскольку в буддизме абсолютная первопричина немыслима.


Будда - шутник  :Smilie: 
Думаю, в  этой сутте есть перевод процессов на человеческий язык.
Я не вижу в этой сутте никакой первопричины. Бесконечный цикл из четырёх эпох. Изменение сансары от тонкого в грубому с последующим разрушением и опять заново...
Вот сейчас кали-юга. Мир идёт к разрушению. Потом будет сатья-юга, в эту эпоху будет временно хорошо, и т.д...
Хорошая сутта. Поучительная очень.

----------

Акхандха (10.08.2014)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Такого нету. Сознание конечно.


Некоторые буддийские школы, например, Вайбхашика, полагают, что континууму «я» можно положить конец. Однако в большинстве традиций считается, что у него нет ни начала, ни конца, поскольку континуум «я» связан с потоком сознания, а, согласно общим воззрениям буддийских школ, у сознания нет начала. Если же мы станем утверждать, что у сознания есть начало, то нам придется согласиться с тем фактом, что первый момент осознавания возник без причины и из ниоткуда. Это будет противоречить основополагающим принципам буддизма, то есть закону причинно-следственной связи. Буддизм говорит о взаимозависимой природе действительности: любое явление возникает вследствие соединения определенных причин и условий. И если допустить, что сознание возникает без причины, то подобное утверждение вступит в противоречие с этим базовым принципом. А потому буддисты считают, что каждое мгновение осознавания должно предопределяться причинами и условиями определенного рода. Из многочисленных причин и условий, играющих здесь свою роль, главной, или субстанциональной причиной является та или иная форма сознания, поскольку материя сама по себе не способна породить сознание. Сознание должно рождаться из предшествующего момента осознавания.

Если ум(сознание) не имеет начала, то он также  не имеет и конца. Одна из основных способностей человека – способность к восприятию и познанию мира и нет такой причины, которая могла бы заставить человека прекратить стремиться познавать и воспринимать

----------


## Тао

> Если ум(сознание) не имеет начала, то он также  не имеет и конца.


Откуда такой вывод?




> Одна из основных способностей человека – способность к восприятию и познанию мира и нет такой причины, которая могла бы заставить человека прекратить стремиться познавать и воспринимать


Есть - достижение прекращения восприятия и чувствования (ниродха-сахампати).

----------

Акхандха (10.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Если ум(сознание) не имеет начала, то он также  не имеет и конца. Одна из основных способностей человека – способность к восприятию и познанию мира и нет такой причины, которая могла бы заставить человека *прекратить стремиться* познавать и воспринимать


Безначально Неведение.  :Smilie: 




> – Так видя, Рахула, обученный благородный ученик пресыщается зрением, пресыщается видимой формой, пресыщается сознанием зрения, пресыщается ощущением зрения, пресыщается тем, что возникает на основе ощущения зрения, относящимся к чувствам, восприятиям, намерениям или сознаниям. 
> 
>     Он *пресыщается* слухом, пресыщается звуком, пресыщается сознанием слуха, пресыщается ощущением слуха, пресыщается тем, что возникает на основе ощущения слуха, относящимся к чувствам, восприятиям, намерениям или сознаниям. 
> 
>    Он *пресыщается* обонянием, пресыщается запахом, пресыщается сознанием обоняния, пресыщается ощущением обоняния, пресыщается тем, что возникает на основе ощущения обоняния, относящимся к чувствам, восприятиям, намерениям или сознаниям. 
> 
>    Он *пресыщается* чувством вкуса, пресыщается вкусом, пресыщается сознанием чувства вкуса, пресыщается ощущением чувства вкуса, пресыщается тем, что возникает на основе ощущения чувства вкуса, относящимся к чувствам, восприятиям, намерениям или сознаниям. 
> 
>    Он *пресыщается* осязанием, пресыщается прикосновением, пресыщается сознанием тела, пресыщается ощущением осязания, пресыщается тем, что возникает на основе ощущения тела, относящимся к чувствам, восприятиям, намерениям или сознаниям. 
> ...


МН147
http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn147.htm

----------

Tong Po (05.11.2013), Гавриилко (03.08.2014), Люся Костина (05.11.2013), Тао (04.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

*Освободившись, он знает: "Освобожден". Он познает: "Прекращено перерождение, доведена до совершенства праведная жизнь, выполнено подлежащее выполнению, больше не последует здешнее существование".
*
Сознание не исчезает, осознавание продолжается!

----------

Гавриилко (03.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> *Освободившись, он знает: "Освобожден". Он познает: "Прекращено перерождение, доведена до совершенства праведная жизнь, выполнено подлежащее выполнению, больше не последует здешнее существование".
> *
> Сознание не исчезает, осознавание продолжается!


После выхода из Самадхи Прекращения (8-Самма самадхи), возникает знание (1-Самма диттхи).

А так, есть такая сфера: "Бесконечное сознание". Сфера сияющего сознания.

----------

Гавриилко (03.08.2014)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> После выхода из Самадхи Прекращения (8-Самма самадхи), возникает знание (1-Самма диттхи).
> 
> А так, есть такая сфера: "Бесконечное сознание". Сфера сияющего сознания.


Согласен.

----------


## Eugeny

Сфера безграничного сознания всего лишь одна из Арупа Лок, при чем не самая высшая. (и шестая джхана по совместительству)

----------


## Аурум

> Что есть безначальное сознание?
> Поток дхарм?
> Осознаёт ли оно себя?
> Отличие от души?
> 
> Ваше понимание термина безначальное сознание!


Далай-лама о природе потока сознания
Подобно тому как мы говорим о безначальности ума, мы можем в равной мере говорить и о его бесконечности. Ведь невозможно отыскать такую причину, которая могла бы подточить присущую нам основополагающую способность познавать и воспринимать. Определенные состояния ума, такие как телесные ощущения, привязаны к нашему физическому телу. Они могут прекращаться, когда распадается материальная основа для их существования, например, в момент смерти. Однако когда мы говорим о безначальном потоке сознания, то не должны ограничивать свое представление о сознании рамками подобного грубого уровня бытия. Говоря о безначальности, буддисты подразумевают более тонкий уровень сознания, в особенности то, что мы называем «*светоносной природой ума*»._ Именно такое тонкое сознание является непрерывным и не имеет конца._ Взяв его за основу, буддисты утверждают, что и у «я» нет ни начала, ни конца.Савелов, гуглите литературу по Махамудре и Дзогчен.

----------

Гавриилко (03.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сознание это лишь различение. Сознание не отличается от различенных дхарм, складывающихся в намарупа. 
У сознания нет какого-либо начала, которое можно обнаружить различенным, поэтому сознание безначально. 

С прекращением различения рупа, обнаруживаются различимые арупадхармы.
С полным прекращением различения арупадхарм, обнаруживается полное невозникновение новых и путь к прекращению ранее возникших порывов к различению, в форме прекращения неведения,  как тончайшей формы жажды к различению.

С полным прекращением тепла и формирователей жизненных сил, обнаруживается окончательное, безвозвратное прекращение, отсутствие любых возможных порывов и причин для какого-либо их возникновения. Далее следует угасание всех возникших формаций в безвозвратной нирване.

При этом, в мирах чувств и в мирах форм ив мирах не форм может быть оставлено и вновь обнаружено учение о пути, ведущих к полному прекращению страданий (от неведеня до старения и смерти). 

В мирах чувств учение обнаруживается как знания и умения овладения умом, получаемые от существ своего мира (людей для людей, духов для духов, животных для животных, богов мира чувств для богов мира чувств)

В мирах форм учение обнаруживается как схждние многочисленных Богов и Будд, прямо открывающий путь во все более высокие дхьяны с выявлнием все более тонких факторов жажды и цепляния.

В мирах прекращения форм учение обнаруживается как сияние, рождение и смерть форм на основе сияния, рождение и прекращение сияния, окончательное невозникновение сияния.

----------

Алексей Белый (05.11.2013), Гавриилко (03.08.2014), Сергей Хабаров (05.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Далай-лама о природе потока сознания
> Подобно тому как мы говорим о безначальности ума, мы можем в равной мере говорить и о его бесконечности. Ведь невозможно отыскать такую причину, которая могла бы подточить присущую нам основополагающую способность познавать и воспринимать. Определенные состояния ума, такие как телесные ощущения, привязаны к нашему физическому телу. Они могут прекращаться, когда распадается материальная основа для их существования, например, в момент смерти. Однако когда мы говорим о безначальном потоке сознания, то не должны ограничивать свое представление о сознании рамками подобного грубого уровня бытия. Говоря о безначальности, буддисты подразумевают более тонкий уровень сознания, в особенности то, что мы называем «*светоносной природой ума*»._ Именно такое тонкое сознание является непрерывным и не имеет конца._ Взяв его за основу, буддисты утверждают, что и у «я» нет ни начала, ни конца.Савелов, гуглите литературу по Махамудре и Дзогчен.


Светоносный ум - это очень хорошо:



> 2) А каков способ развития самадхи, который при применении и совершенствовании приводит к достижению знания и видения?
> При этом монах обращается к восприятию света и твердо решается воспринимать день (в любое время суток). День (для него) – то же самое, что и ночь, ночь – то же самое, что и день. С помощью открытого и беспрепятственного осознания, он развивает просветленный ум.
> Таков способ развития самадхи, который при применении и совершенствовании приводит к достижению знания и видения.


АН4.41
http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an4-41.htm

Где-то в ПК сказано: Когда мы не цепляемся за объекты, то воспринимаем свет.

----------

Антончик (03.08.2014), Сергей Ч (11.08.2014)

----------


## Forsh

> Савелов, гуглите литературу по Махамудре и Дзогчен.


Согласен.

Вот лекция прямо в тему http://lamaoleg.ru/view.php?id=33

----------


## Гавриилко

> при этом монах обращается к восприятию света и *твердо решается воспринимать день (в любое время суток). День (для него) – то же самое, что и ночь, ночь – то же самое, что и день.* С помощью открытого и беспрепятственного осознания, он развивает просветленный ум.


направлять внимание на окружающее и твердо пытаться воспринимать
светло, когда темно 
темно, когда светло

быть может с переводом что то
как это понимаете?

----------


## AlexТ

> Если ум(сознание) не имеет начала, то он также  не имеет и конца.


Докажите это.

----------

Фил (11.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Докажите это.


Приведите причины, способные уничтожить нематериальный ум.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Докажите это.


Вложение 17001

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Одна из основных способностей человека – способность к восприятию и познанию мира и нет такой причины, которая могла бы заставить человека прекратить стремиться познавать и воспринимать


А лоботомия? )





> Если ум(сознание) не имеет начала, то он также не имеет и конца.


Сознание не имеет начала, но оно имеет причины. Другими словами, оно безначально в своём возникновении. А как известно - всё рожденное, обусловленное, подвержено разрушению, прекращению.

_"Когда есть это, есть то. С возникновением этого, возникает то.
Когда этого нет, нет и того. С прекращением этого, прекращается то"._




> Приведите причины, способные уничтожить нематериальный ум.


Простой пример - любая мысль нематериальна, но тем не менее, ей свойственно прекращаться, заменяясь другой мыслью.

----------

Фил (11.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вложение 17001


У ряда отрицательных натуральных чисел нет начала, но есть конец.
Не подойдет.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.08.2014)

----------


## Акхандха

> Приведите причины, способные уничтожить нематериальный ум.


Париниббана.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Париниббана.


Ответ неправильный. ) имхо. Париниббана не является причиной уничтожения ума.

----------

Aion (11.08.2014), Алексей Л (12.08.2014), Нико (11.08.2014), Фил (11.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> У ряда отрицательных натуральных чисел нет начала, но есть конец.
> Не подойдет.


Вложение 17002  :Kiss:

----------


## Александр Федюк

Мой опыт говорит о том что мое сознание безначально ( я не ведаю когда оно началось, и никто из тех кого я знаю не ведает) и так же бесконечно ( я не знаю когда оно закончится)
Отличается сознание от души тем что не может чувствовать, но может анализировать. Душа наоборот- чувствует, но не анализирует.
Собственно безначальное сознание и есть Я.
Я себя осознаю.

----------


## Фил

Где находится Я, когда Вы без сознания?

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Александр Федюк

Где находится Я когда я в сознании и то не ясно мне. Кажется что в глазах, или в голове но уверенности нет :-) Если говорим о термине медицинском - потеря сознания от солнечного удара, просто удара - то скорее всего ничего не меняется кроме потери контроля над телом. Если говорить о безсознательном как о отсутствии сознания вообще -то это видимо время нежизни (отсутствие физического тела). Опыта нет в этом вопросе, я всегда был в потоке сознания, поэтому только мое видение.

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Где находится Я, когда Вы без сознания?


В Бардо.  :EEK!:

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Неправильно спросил, наверное.
Когда Вы без сознания, Я -  существует?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В Бардо.


В бардо вы и сейчас находитесь, согласно некоторым тантрам

----------


## Aion

> В бардо вы и сейчас находитесь, согласно некоторым тантрам


Разумеется. Это что-то меняет?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Разумеется. Это что-то меняет?


Конечно нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Вопрос был задан про наличие "я". "Я есть и в бардо ведь тоже.

----------


## Aion

> Вопрос был задан про наличие "я". "Я есть и в бардо ведь тоже.


А какое может быть наличие "я" при отсутствии сознания? Что удостоверяет это наличие?

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А какое может быть наличие "я" при отсутствии сознания? Что удостоверяет это наличие?


Aion, насколько мне известно, в Карма Кагью ведь тоже признаётся ригпа.

----------


## Алексей Л

И опять по-новой какой-то совершенно бессмысленный диспут, что такое Я? как оно связано с индивидуальным сознанием? что такое личность? Есть Я в бардо или нет? Есть ли вообще Я? Я существует? А если нет то что существует? Что-то вообще существует?  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Aion, насколько мне известно, в Карма Кагью ведь тоже признаётся ригпа.


Да, и?

----------

Алексей Л (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да, и?


Ригпа в соединении с тонкой праной и есть тонкое "я", оно неразрушимо. И нет единого, общего ригпа одного на всех, как некоторые любят думать. )

----------


## Фил

> И опять по-новой какой-то совершенно бессмысленный диспут, что такое Я? как оно связано с индивидуальным сознанием? что такое личность? Есть Я в бардо или нет? Есть ли вообще Я? Я существует? А если нет то что существует? Что-то вообще существует?


Товарищу пытаемся объяснить необоснованность заявления



> Собственно безначальное сознание и есть Я.

----------

Алексей Л (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> И опять по-новой какой-то совершенно бессмысленный диспут, что такое Я? как оно связано с индивидуальным сознанием? что такое личность? Есть Я в бардо или нет? Есть ли вообще Я? Я существует? А если нет то что существует? Что-то вообще существует?


Существует, но не так, как вы думаете, Алексей Л.)

----------

Алексей Л (12.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Существует, но не так, как вы думаете, Алексей Л.)


Откуда вы знаете что я думаю?

----------


## Нико

> Откуда вы знаете что я думаю?


Если бы вы думали что-то отличное от того, что думают другие жители Джамбудвипы (99, 9 проц), вы наверняка бы уже высказали тут своё мнение про бытие вещей). И не задавали бы подобные вопросы выше.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если бы вы думали что-то отличное от того, что думают другие жители Джамбудвипы (99, 9 проц), вы наверняка бы уже высказали тут своё мнение про бытие вещей). И не задавали бы подобные вопросы выше.


В терминологических терминах мое мнение таково что то что мы считаем за Я есть Эго, это вяжется с тхеравадкуой точкой зрения что Я исчезает, ну и там изменяется каждый момент. 
На абсолютном уровне существует только ...не скажу что, и это постоянно и неизменно.

----------


## Нико

> В терминологических терминах мое мнение таково что то что мы считаем за Я есть Эго, это вяжется с тхеравадкуой точкой зрения что Я исчезает, ну и там изменяется каждый момент. 
> На абсолютном уровне существует только ...не скажу что, и это постоянно и неизменно.


Ну вот видите, что вы написали. А в традиции "дзогчен" зачем-то указали.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А какое может быть наличие "я" при отсутствии сознания? Что удостоверяет это наличие?


Когда вы спите или в обмороке - внешнего мира ведь тоже для вас нет, как и "Я".
Что удостоверяет это наличие?

И потом, бессознательность глубокого сна без сновидений устраняется йогической практикой - чем не "удостоверение"?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ..это вяжется с тхеравадкуой точкой зрения что Я исчезает, ну и там изменяется каждый момент.


Нет такой точки зрения в тхераваде. "Я" - это просто концепция, мысль, представление о самости, возникающее на основе пяти совокупностей (скандх), которые как раз таки изменяются в каждый момент и исчезают.

----------

Thaitali (12.08.2014), Vladiimir (12.08.2014), Won Soeng (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> которые как раз таки изменяются в каждый момент и исчезают.


То есть в каждый следующий момент вы переживаете себя другим существом? Или есть что-то, интегрирующее вас в отдельную личность?

----------

Aion (12.08.2014), Neroli (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну вот видите, что вы написали. А в традиции "дзогчен" зачем-то указали.


Кстати у меня теперь есть местный лама в кагью, когда я попытался расспросить про разницу между практиками он так сказал it's the same, с тех пор не делю

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нет такой точки зрения в тхераваде. "Я" - это просто концепция, мысль, представление о самости, возникающее на основе пяти совокупностей (скандх), которые как раз таки изменяются в каждый момент и исчезают.


а разве я не так написал? именно так и считаю

----------


## Нико

> Кстати у меня теперь есть местный лама в кагью, когда я попытался расспросить про разницу между практиками он так сказал it's the same, с тех пор не делю


Поздравляю вас!

----------


## Алексей Л

> Поздравляю вас!


Спасибо, очень доволен, какое счастье и радость :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть в каждый следующий момент вы переживаете себя другим существом? Или есть что-то, интегрирующее вас в отдельную личность?


Как известно, человек в буддизме не есть воплощенная душа, как в индуизме. Он — поток состояний — дхарм, серия кадров — мгновений, из которых слагается поток сознательной жизни;  каждый момент сознания, исчезая, обуславливает следующий, причинно-связанный с предыдущим, при этом "ум" (манас), опирающийся на предшествующий временной момент, обеспечивает память и чувство тождества личности. 




> С абсолютной точки зрения продолжительность жизни живого существа чрезвычайно коротка и равна длительности одного акта сознания. Подобно тому, как колесо колесницы, вращаясь, касается земли только одной точкой обода и, остановившись, опирается только на одну точку; точно так же длительность жизни живого существа определяется длительностью одного момента сознания; как только это сознание прекратилось, говорят, что бытие также прекратилось. Ибо так было сказано: В прошедший момент сознания (субъект) жил, но не живет и не будет жить; в ненаступивший момент сознания (субъект) не жил, не живет, но будет жить; в настоящий момент сознания (субъект) живет, но не жил и не будет жить.
> 
> ВИСУДДХИ-МАГГА, VIII, 39

----------

Жека (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Ригпа в соединении с тонкой праной и есть тонкое "я", оно неразрушимо. И нет единого, общего ригпа одного на всех, как некоторые любят думать. )


Разве вопрос был про тонкое "я"?



> Когда вы спите или в обмороке - внешнего мира ведь тоже для вас нет, как и "Я".
> Что удостоверяет это наличие?


Внешнего мира нет, но есть внутренний. Эго сновидения ничем не отличается от эго бодрствования.



> И потом, бессознательность глубокого сна без сновидений устраняется йогической практикой - чем не "удостоверение"?


Если бессознательность устраняется, её нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как известно, человек в буддизме не есть


Я спрашиваю, о чем вам свидетельствует ваш собственный опыт, а не про ментальные конструкты "как оно должно бы быть в буддизме".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> а разве я не так написал?


Нет. Говоря, "что Я исчезает, ну и там изменяется каждый момент",  Вы по сути отождествили "Я" со скандхами.

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> То есть в каждый следующий момент вы переживаете себя другим существом? Или есть что-то, интегрирующее вас в отдельную личность?


 Конечно другим. Но это очень трудно заметить из-за инертности памяти.
Люди с расстройством памяти переживают себя каждые 5 минут как другое существо.
Континуальность личности обеспечивается исключительно памятью.
При отсутствии памяти личность распадается.
Не надо навешивать на память ярлык "Я", память - это динамический процесс, как и все в этом мире.

----------

Vladiimir (12.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я спрашиваю, о чем вам свидетельствует ваш собственный опыт, а не про ментальные конструкты "как оно должно бы быть в буддизме".


Мой опыт свидетельствует, что вчера, когда у меня болела голова, и сегодня - когда не болит, это два разных существа.

----------

Vladiimir (12.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Люди с расстройством памяти переживают себя каждые 5 минут как другое существо.
> Континуальность личности обеспечивается исключительно памятью.
> При отсутствии памяти личность распадается.


А вот интересно кстати, если человек по жизни был гневливым и раздражительным, или добрым и милым - эти качества сохраняются после потери памяти? 
Он может себя как другое существо и переживает, но является ли он в действительности другим?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я спрашиваю, о чем вам свидетельствует ваш собственный опыт, а не про ментальные конструкты "как оно должно бы быть в буддизме".


Всё что я пишу, или даже когда цитирую, в большинстве случаев связано со свидетельствами моего опыта или ощущений. Не понимаю, почему на форуме так популярен этот вопрос, как буд-то свой опыт обязательно должен отличаться от того, как оно в буддизме?  :Smilie: 
В данном случае, мой опыт свидетельствует, что в каждый следующий момент я не переживаю себя другим существом, у меня имеется некое чувство или ощущение постоянства своего "Я", возникающее на основе непостоянных феноменов-   тела, ощущений, восприятия, умственные образований и сознания, каждый из которых не является по отдельности этим самым "Я". Это подобно запаху цветка: это ни запах лепестков, ни запах цвета, ни запах пыльцы, но запах цветка.

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (25.09.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А вот интересно кстати, если человек по жизни был гневливым и раздражительным, или добрым и милым - эти качества сохраняются после потери памяти? 
> Он может себя как другое существо и переживает, но является ли он в действительности другим?


 Если и сохраняются, то не вследствие наличия какого-то "носителя" этих свойств. Обычно люди с потерей памяти скорее добрые и милые, потому что все - забывают! И спроектировать себе какое-то ужасное будущее, чтобы потом впасть в депрессию  - тоже не успевают, забывают!

В этой книге детально расписывается образ жизни  Юджина Паули, который помнил только 15 минут
https://glose.com/book/the-power-of-...work/47c97#163

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, очень доволен, какое счастье и радость


Хорошо быть довольным, не зная различия между дзогчен и кагью. Ура.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нет. Говоря, "что Я исчезает, ну и там изменяется каждый момент",  Вы по сути отождествили "Я" со скандхами.


да? отождествил сам того не ведая или Вы отождествили?

----------


## Нико

> Мой опыт свидетельствует, что вчера, когда у меня болела голова, и сегодня - когда не болит, это два разных существа.


Т.е. ваше сознание в каждый момент нового переживания является принципиально новым существом? Сколько же их?

----------

Aion (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> да? отождествил сам того не ведая или Вы отождествили?


Вы писали, что нет "я", отдельного от скандх. Это просто так или основано на махаянских сутрах?

----------


## Neroli

> Если и сохраняются, то не вследствие наличия какого-то "носителя" этих свойств. Обычно люди с потерей памяти скорее добрые и милые, потому что все - забывают! И спроектировать себе какое-то ужасное будущее, чтобы потом впасть в депрессию  - тоже не успевают, забывают!


А между прочим, бывают же случаи, когда память возвращается. Значит она где-то храниться?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мой опыт свидетельствует, что вчера, когда у меня болела голова, и сегодня - когда не болит, это два разных существа.


Тогда, значит, вы оговорились, надо было сказать "когда вчера У НЕГО болела голова это был не я, а другой человек" )))
Да и вообще, если взять саму вашу фразу, надобно заключить, что слово "мой" в ней напечатал один человек, а слово "существа" - уже другой.
Количество Филов равно числу букв и пробелов в напечатанном им высказывании )))

----------

Neroli (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Думаю, вы преувеличиваете, потому что это вообще-то клинический диагноз, диссациация личности. Вы тогда и на форум писать не смогли бы, поскольку если в следующий момент вы другой - как можно высказать последовательно какую-то мысль?


Егор Летов, в одном из интервью, сказал, что он мало того, что может завтра изменить свое мнение на противоположное тому, что он говорил вчера. Он может в данный момент одновременно иметь несколько противоположных мнений по одному и тому же вопросу.

У меня гора с плеч упала.
Все наше общество и культура работают на закрепление эго (ты сказал, ты обещал, ты непоследователен и т.д.) Это-то то понятно, хочется устойчивого равновесия. Только какой ценой!

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Хорошо быть довольным, не зная различия между дзогчен и кагью. Ура.


Как хорошо когда удается найти во мне недостатки, ну радуйтесь тогда  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Тогда, значит, вы оговорились, надо было сказать "когда вчера У НЕГО болела голова это был не я, а другой человек" )))
> Да и вообще, если взять саму вашу фразу, надобно заключить, что слово "мой" в ней напечатал один человек, а слово "существа" - уже другой.
> Количество Филов равно числу букв и пробелов в напечатанном им высказывании )))


Вы правы, надо было.
Но тогда мы с Вами не смогли бы общаться.

----------


## Нико

> Разве вопрос был про тонкое "я"?


Вопрос был про "я" вообще, есть ли оно во время обморока или в бардо. Был дан ответ: "да, есть".



> Внешнего мира нет, но есть внутренний.


Это читтаматру вы пропагандируете?



> Эго сновидения ничем не отличается от эго бодрствования.


Отличается, ибо в состоянии бодрствования испытывается боль, подобная иллюзии. А состоянии сновидения все видения и ощущения не являются относительной истиной.



> Если бессознательность устраняется, её нет.


В буддизме нет понятия "бессознательности".

----------


## Фил

> А между прочим, бывают же случаи, когда память возвращается. Значит она где-то храниться?


Где? В мозгу!
Точнее не память хранится, а потом как черт из коробочки - выскакивает.
Какие-то процессы происходят, а хранится может все что угодно, какие нибудь заряды электрические.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> каждый из которых не является по отдельности этим самым "Я". Это подобно запаху цветка: это ни запах лепестков, ни запах цвета, ни запах пыльцы, но запах цветка.


Но запах цветка есть как отдельный познаваемый феномен. Почему же "Я" - нет?

----------


## Нико

> Как хорошо когда удается найти во мне недостатки, ну радуйтесь тогда


Главное, чтобы это не повлияло на вкус послеобеденного чая. )

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Но запах цветка есть как отдельный познаваемый феномен. Почему же "Я" - нет?


Есть, только как явление. А не как объект.
И Я - это тоже явление.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но тогда мы с Вами не смогли бы общаться.


Как прекрасно это наше "Я", позволяющее нам общаться, думать, чувствовать, выражать свои мысли!
Поистине, дар богов.

----------

Альбина (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Есть, только как явление. А не как объект.
> И Я - это тоже явление.


А чем объект отличается от явления?

----------


## Фил

> Как прекрасно это наше "Я", позволяющее нам общаться, думать, чувствовать, выражать свои мысли!
> Поистине, дар богов.


Вы иронизируете или нет?
На самом деле, человек возвысился над природой исключительно благодаря Эго.
Воистину, дар богов!

----------

Сергей Хос (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А чем объект отличается от явления?


Объект существует независимо от воспринимающего сознания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объект существует независимо от воспринимающего сознания.


пример можете привести?

----------

Жека (12.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы иронизируете или нет?


Нет, я совершенно серьезно )))

----------

Альбина (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> пример можете привести?


Насмешили!  :Smilie: 
Пока нет.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы писали, что нет "я", отдельного от скандх. Это просто так или основано на махаянских сутрах?


 это просто так, из ниоткуда, может ли быть я отдельное от скандх? тогда на чем оно опирается?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Насмешили! 
> Пока нет.


То есть объектов нет вообще, есть лишь явления?
Зачем тогда вы вообще заговорили об объектах?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но запах цветка есть как отдельный познаваемый феномен. Почему же "Я" - нет?


А кто сказал, что Я - нет? Между прочим, согласно Саббасава сутта, убеждение в отсутствии "Я" - один из характерных примеров теоретизирования.

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> То есть объектов нет вообще, есть лишь явления?
> Зачем тогда вы вообще заговорили об объектах?


Я не говорил, что объектов нет вообще. Я об этом ничего не знаю.
Зачем заговорил?
Мне показалось, что народ пытается из Я некий объект сделать.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А между прочим, бывают же случаи, когда память возвращается. Значит она где-то храниться?


в соответствии с наблюдениями учёных память хранится в обонятельном мозге, в гиппокампе

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А кто сказал, что Я - нет? Между прочим, согласно Саббасава сутта, убеждение в отсутствии "Я" - один из характерных примеров теоретизирования.


Относительно существования Я как объекта, и других объектов, Будда обычно давал ответ в виде тетралеммы
Я одновременно:
существует
не существует
существует и не существует
ни существует ни не существует

но я так понимаю, это не изобретение Будды было.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Относительно существования Я как объекта, и других объектов, Будда обычно давал ответ в виде тетралеммы
> Я одновременно:
> существует
> не существует
> существует и не существует
> ни существует ни не существует
> 
> но я так понимаю, это не изобретение Будды было.


Это не ответ

----------


## Фил

> Это не ответ


Как это не ответ?
Если Вы задаетесь вопросом о существовании и не-существовании какого-то объекта,
то ответить можно только используя тетралемму (чатушкотику)

Нагарджуна еще отрицательную чатушкотику добавил.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Относительно существования Я как объекта, и других объектов, Будда обычно давал ответ в виде тетралеммы..


Насколько я знаю, Будда использовал "Я" только как местоимение.)) А чатушкотика - тетралемма в индийской философии, упоминается например в ответах на вопрос по поводу посмертной участи Татхагаты - существует после смерти; не существует; существует и не существует; ни существует ни не существует.
Вот например две сутты на эту тему:

Анурадха сутта

Ямака сутта

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Как это не ответ?
> Если Вы задаетесь вопросом о существовании и не-существовании какого-то объекта,
> то ответить можно только используя тетралемму (чатушкотику)
> 
> Нагарджуна еще отрицательную чатушкотику добавил.


Что есть существование?

----------


## Нико

> в соответствии с наблюдениями учёных память хранится в обонятельном мозге, в гиппокампе


Да хоть в барокамере. Это всё -- не буддизм.

----------

Жека (12.08.2014), Сергей Хос (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Что есть существование?


Алексей Л, с вашими-то блестящими знаниями логики вы должны  были давно догадаться.

----------


## Фил

> Что есть существование?


Бытие. Таковость.

----------


## Фил

> Алексей Л, с вашими-то блестящими знаниями логики вы должны  были давно догадаться.


Это у Александра Кеосаяна блестящие знания логики.
Вы перепутали  :Smilie:

----------

Антон Соносон (12.08.2014), Нико (12.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей Л, с вашими-то блестящими знаниями логики вы должны  были давно догадаться.


не все так просто, здесь есть один момент, существует -то есть воспринимается, один момент- для кого?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Бытие. Таковость.


О, ну вообще куда-то унесло. Что есть бытие тогда?

----------


## Фил

> не все так просто, здесь есть один момент, существует -то есть воспринимается, один момент- для кого?


Где такой момент?
Воспринимается - это воспринимается.
Существует - это существует.
Это не картезианство cogito ergo sum.

----------


## Aion

> Вопрос был про "я" вообще, есть ли оно во время обморока или в бардо. Был дан ответ: "да, есть".


Вопрос был про обычное "я", то есть эго. Ну а ригпа и эго - это разное. 



> Это читтаматру вы пропагандируете?


Ничего не пропагандирую. Но откуда вы взяли, что с исчезновением внешнего мира во время сна исчезает и внутренний?



> Отличается, ибо в состоянии бодрствования испытывается боль, подобная иллюзии. А состоянии сновидения все видения и ощущения не являются относительной истиной.


Это фантазии. И в бодрствующем состоянии, и во сне одно и то же эго. Об этом свидетельствует психоаналитическая практика работы со сновидениями.




> В буддизме нет понятия "бессознательности".


Это не понятие, это состояние отсутствия сознания "здесь и сейчас".

----------


## Фил

> О, ну вообще куда-то унесло. Что есть бытие тогда?


Насколько я знаю, это основной вопрос философии, на который пока ответа нет.
Хайдегерра почитаю, тогда может смогу что-то промычать  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Где такой момент?
> Воспринимается - это воспринимается.
> Существует - это существует.
> Это не картезианство cogito ergo sum.


не могу продолжать разговор

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это у Александра Кеосаяна блестящие знания логики.
> Вы перепутали


Ой, точно! Я путаю, сейчас на БФ много людей в похожими никами).

----------


## Фил

> не могу продолжать разговор


Пронесло!  :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> А кто сказал, что Я - нет? Между прочим, согласно Саббасава сутта, убеждение в отсутствии "Я" - один из характерных примеров теоретизирования.


Ну, там не совсем так на самом деле. Там о том, что "у меня нет я", то есть о том, что человек изначально имеет мнение о Я. А так "сабба дхамма анатта" - все явления лишены Я .

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ой, точно! Я путаю, сейчас на БФ много людей в похожими никами).


А Алексей Л - это Новая Зеландия  :Smilie: 
Он один такой  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (12.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Да хоть в барокамере. Это всё -- не буддизм.


то так, но есть 1 нюанс: не знаю санскрита, пали, тибетского и т.п. каноничных средств связи, но в русском языке традиционные школьные буддисты различают памятование и осознанность. А вы различаете, если да - то как? 

ЗЫ: из этого различения те не понимают этих, и наоборот, могу привести примеры. Но если рассматривать эти явления с научной точки зрения, то разницы как бы и нет

----------


## Нико

> Вопрос был про обычное "я", то есть эго. Ну а ригпа и эго - это разное.


В прасангике есть понятие "простого я". Оно не делится на "грубое" и "тонкое". "Эго" -- это представление о самосущем "я". Так что вопрос нуждается в уточнении. Нет такого представления в состоянии обморока, но это не означает, что "простое я" теряется, т.к. сознание тонкое остаётся.




> Ничего не пропагандирую. Но откуда вы взяли, что с исчезновением внешнего мира  исчезает и внутренний?


Я такого не говорила.



> Это фантазии. И в бодрствующем состоянии, и во сне одно и то же эго. Об этом свидетельствует психоаналитическая практика работы со сновидениями.


Если во сне вы умрёте, умрёте и наяву, значит?



> Это не понятие, это состояние отсутствия сознания "здесь и сейчас".


Говорила же, что не может быть полного отсутствия всякого сознания. Это согласно буддизму, а не Юнгу или Фрейду, если что.

----------


## Нико

> то так, но есть 1 нюанс: не знаю санскрита, пали, тибетского и т.п. каноничных средств связи, но в русском языке традиционные школьные буддисты различают памятование и осознанность. А вы различаете, если да - то как? 
> 
> ЗЫ: из этого различения те не понимают этих, и наоборот, могу привести примеры. Но если рассматривать эти явления с научной точки зрения, то разницы как бы и нет


Это два разных термина. Памятование "дренпа", осознанность "ригпа".

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Это два разных термина. Памятование "дренпа", осознанность "ригпа".


расшифруйте, будьте добры, пролейте свет

----------


## Алексей Л

> А Алексей Л - это Новая Зеландия 
> Он один такой


ох, хоть чем-то отличился  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> расшифруйте, будьте добры, пролейте свет


Так вы сами же на русском озвучили.)

----------


## Won Soeng

Есть два разных фактора - викара и витарка. Есть схватывание предмета внимания, возникновение направленности внимания, когда некий предмет внимания и есть фокус внимания. И есть удержание внимания на предмете, когда есть тенденции к схватыванию других предметов, но эти тенденции отсекаются. Схватывание это и есть осознанность, а удержание внимания - это памятование.

Оба этих фактора относят к факторам речи, и как раз на речи проще всего это понять и выразить. Прежде чем мы начинаем говорить некоторую мысль, мы уже имеем образ этой мысли. Для того, чтобы эту мысль выразить, следует удерживать этот образ, пока речь не закончена.

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Так вы сами же на русском озвучили.)


неоднократно озвучивал, но тем не менее http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn118.htm сравните http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...83%D1%82%D1%8C
http://www.theravada.ru/8-noble-path-detail.htm
http://dazan.spb.ru/buddhism/concepts/4-istiny/

----------


## Нико

> Есть два разных фактора - викара и витарка. Есть схватывание предмета внимания, возникновение направленности внимания, когда некий предмет внимания и есть фокус внимания. И есть удержание внимания на предмете, когда есть тенденции к схватыванию других предметов, но эти тенденции отсекаются. Схватывание это и есть осознанность, а удержание внимания - это памятование.
> 
> Оба этих фактора относят к факторам речи, и как раз на речи проще всего это понять и выразить. Прежде чем мы начинаем говорить некоторую мысль, мы уже имеем образ этой мысли. Для того, чтобы эту мысль выразить, следует удерживать этот образ, пока речь не закончена.


А при чём тут безначальное сознание?

----------


## Won Soeng

Это ответ на вопрос о памятовании и осознанности.
С безначальностью сознания вышел конфуз - прошел по ссылке в которой пригласили к обсуждению и написал ответ там. А там - снова о ниббане.

----------


## Нико

> Это ответ на вопрос о памятовании и осознанности.
> С безначальностью сознания вышел конфуз - прошел по ссылке в которой пригласили к обсуждению и написал ответ там. А там - снова о ниббане.


В другой теме тоже не поняла вашу мысль.(

----------


## Aion

> В прасангике есть понятие "простого я".


А при чём тут прасангика?


> "Эго" -- это представление о самосущем "я".


Эго (кстати, это "я" по-латински) - это психический комплекс, который может быть определён как центр поля сознания. Любой мало-мальский невроз демонстрирует несамосущесть эго. 



> Я такого не говорила.


 



> Если во сне вы умрёте, умрёте и наяву, значит?


Нет, конечно. Имелось в виду, что характеристики эго-комплекса в сновидении не меняются. 



> Говорила же, что не может быть полного отсутствия всякого сознания. Это согласно буддизму, а не Юнгу или Фрейду, если что.


Напомню, что речь шла об обычном "я", которое в бессознательном состоянии не здесь и не сейчас, а не о всяких сознаниях.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Это ответ на вопрос о памятовании и осознанности.
> С безначальностью сознания вышел конфуз - прошел по ссылке в которой пригласили к обсуждению и написал ответ там. А там - снова о ниббане.


в 130 посте ссылка на дацанСПБ, там тоже конфуз, не знаю - большой или не очень, и кто куда перешёл перед этим

----------


## Vladiimir

> А так "сабба дхамма анатта" - все явления лишены Я .


Не "лишены Я", а не "являются Я". Т.е. не "все дхаммы лишены атты", а "все дхаммы не являются аттой".

----------


## Won Soeng

> В другой теме тоже не поняла вашу мысль.(


Игнорируйте  :Smilie:  Вероятно у Вас нет вопроса подходящего под этот ответ

----------

Алексей Л (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

Тогда можно отрезать ваши предыдущие замечания. Остановимся на обычном "я" как на "эгоистическом воззрении". Его нет во время обморока, есть только его импринты в тонком сознании, которые сразу же всплывают после выхода из обморока. Нет?

Напомню, что речь шла об обычном "я", которое в бессознательном состоянии не здесь и не сейчас, а не о всяких сознаниях.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Нико

> Игнорируйте  Вероятно у Вас нет вопроса подходящего под этот ответ


У меня лично нет, но у других почему-то есть, хотя на 2-й странице сего треда была приведена хорошая цитата ЕСДЛ.)

----------


## Жека

> Не "лишены Я", а не "являются Я". Т.е. не "все дхаммы лишены атты", а "все дхаммы не являются аттой".


Это буквоедство.
« … Поскольку, Ананда, этот мир пуст от «Я» и от того, что относится к «Я», 
постольку и говорится, что этот мир пуст.  
 Yasmā ca kho, ānanda, suññaṃ attena vā attāniyena vā tasmā suñño lokoti vuccati». (СН.35.68)

----------


## Aion

> Тогда можно отрезать ваши предыдущие замечания. Остановимся на обычном "я" как на "эгоистическом воззрении". Его нет во время обморока, есть только его импринты в тонком сознании, которые сразу же всплывают после выхода из обморока. Нет?


Режьте, но эгоизм-то тут при чём? С чего это эго быть самосущим? Эго и эгозм - это разное, если вы не знали. 
Какие-такие импринты? 
Может, васаны?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Это буквоедство.


так это нормально, неразрешимое противоречие "западного буддизма": буквы, как пища для ..

----------

Жека (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Режьте, но эгоизм-то тут при чём? С чего это эго быть самосущим? Эго и эгозм - это разное, если вы не знали. 
> Какие-такие импринты? 
> Может, васаны?


"Эго" и "эгоизм" понятия синонимичные. И вообще, они взялись из западной психологии, просто некоторые так предпочитают переводить, чего я не одобряю. Это, если применить к буддийской философии, заблуждение о независимом бытии "я", только и всего. Импринты (бакчаг) -- васаны, да. Отпечатки или следы клеш.

----------


## Aion

> "Эго" и "эгоизм" понятия синонимичные.


С чего это эго будет эгоистичным, если оно будет памятовать, что не является ни самосущим, ни центром психики?

----------


## Won Soeng

Обычное я - это только якорь сознания, часто (вовсе не постоянно) присутствующая опора для жажды и цепляния. Причем это я всякий раз представлено разным набором феноменов.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> С чего это эго будет эгоистичным, если оно будет памятовать, что не является ни самосущим, ни центром психики?


Ну тогда не надо называть это "эго". Я уже выше писала, что есть понятие "простого я", и оно отвечает на все вопросы. Ну, да, я отталкиваюсь от прасангики, потому что мнения иных школ мне кажутся недостаточно точными.

----------


## Won Soeng

> С чего это эго будет эгоистичным, если оно будет памятовать, что не является ни самосущим, ни центром психики?


"Я" это лишь образ "себя". Образы ничего не памятуют, а лишь являются опорой для цепляния и избирательного внимания. Цепляние за "я" (себя, свое) - один из четырех видов цепляния.
В наиболее общем виде, я (атта) это всего лишь принадлежность. Форма отношения чего-то к чему-то.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> С чего это эго будет эгоистичным, если оно будет памятовать, что не является ни самосущим, ни центром психики?


с условий объективной реальности. Если даже допамятуется до http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...u-sutta-sv.htm
так я слышал из СН 41.6
«Очень хорошо, Достопочтенный». И, восхитившись и одобрив ответ Достопочтенного Камабхи, Читта задал ему следующий вопрос: «Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, сколько контактов составляют контакт?»
«Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, то три контакта составляют контакт: контакт с пустотностью, контакт с беспредметностью, контакт с ненаправленностью».
«Очень хорошо, Достопочтенный». И, восхитившись и одобрив ответ Достопочтенного Камабхи, Читта задал ему следующий вопрос: «Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, к чему склоняется его ум, к чему он устремляется, к чему направляется?»
«Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, то его ум склоняется к уединению, устремляется к уединению, направляется к уединению».

----------

Жека (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Ну тогда не надо называть это "эго". Я уже выше писала, что есть понятие "простого я", и оно отвечает на все вопросы. Ну, да, я отталкиваюсь от прасангики, потому что мнения иных школ мне кажутся недостаточно точными.


Я объяснил подробно, что понимаю под эго, так что ваше непонимание мне непонятно. Вам удобнее "простое я" мыслить, мне эго. Каждому своё. )))

----------


## Aion

> с условий объективной реальности.


Поясните, что за условия такие?

----------


## Aion

> "Я" это лишь образ "себя".


Я - это центр поля сознания, а не образец. Всё, что не соотнесено с центром поля сознания - бессознательное, какими бы высокими категориями мы это не называли.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это буквоедство.
> « … Поскольку, Ананда, этот мир пуст от «Я» и от того, что относится к «Я», 
> постольку и говорится, что этот мир пуст.  
>  Yasmā ca kho, ānanda, suññaṃ attena vā attāniyena vā tasmā suñño lokoti vuccati». (СН.35.68)


Ничего себе, буквоедство! Семантические потери при такой вольной интерпретации довольно большие. В "sabbe dhammā anattā", слово anattā - существительно ед. числа (не-я, не-атта), а не прилагательное мн. числа (безаттовые, т.е. бессамостные). Здесь anattā представляет собой компаунд кармадхарая.

Действительно, есть случаи, когда anatta употребляется, как прилагательное, со значением "беззаттовый" (тип компаунда - бахуврихи) - в таком случае и надо переводить, как "лишены я, бессамостные". 

Совершенно непонятно, зачем эти две разные конструкции переводить одинаково и обеднять, тем самым, перевод.

При точном переводе, например, будет виден переход к поздней махаянской концепции "пустоты", ее развитие.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Поясните, что за условия такие?


условия самые простые, что для вора, что для Архата, они и обуславливают объективную реальность: жажда обладать, жажда быть, жажда избыть

----------


## Нико

> Я - это центр поля сознания, а не образец. Всё, что не соотнесено с центром поля сознания - бессознательное, какими бы высокими категориями мы это не называли.


"Я" -- это представление о самобытии своей личности, как центра поля сознания и вообще мира. Не всё, что не соотнесено с центром поля сознания --бессознательное. Об этом вам твердит Нагарджуна и его последователи.

----------

Won Soeng (12.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я - это центр поля сознания, а не образец. Всё, что не соотнесено с центром поля сознания - бессознательное, какими бы высокими категориями мы это не называли.


У поля сознания нет одного центра. Есть только много действующих сил, одна из значительных среди них - различение своего и себя. Это можно было бы называть центром, если бы это не было бы вывернуто наизнанку. Эгоцентрическое сознание охватывает все поле практически целиком, словно нити ткани. Однако сознание вне цепляния за я - это сознание все тех же самых предметов. Поэтому все эти центры и периферии - лишь казус анализа. Смотря с чего будете начинать.

----------

Альбина (12.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> условия самые простые, что для вора, что для Архата, они и обуславливают объективную реальность: жажда обладать, жажда быть жажда избыть


Объективная реальность обусловлена субъектом, то есть, нами, без этого никак. Ну а субъект самобытием не обладает. Система...



> У поля сознания нет одного центра. Есть только много действующих сил, одна из значительных среди них - различение своего и себя. Это можно было бы называть центром, если бы это не было бы вывернуто наизнанку. Эгоцентрическое сознание охватывает все поле практически целиком, словно нити ткани. Однако сознание вне цепляния за я - это сознание все тех же самых предметов. Поэтому все эти центры и периферии - лишь казус анализа. Смотря с чего будете начинать.


Есть: это то, на чём в данный момент сознание сфокусировано. Я вот, к примеру, сейчас пишу вам сообщение. Уже писал выше, что эго и эгоизм (эгоцентризм) - разное, перечитайте внимательно.

----------


## sergey

> Это буквоедство.
> « … Поскольку, Ананда, этот мир пуст от «Я» и от того, что относится к «Я», 
> постольку и говорится, что этот мир пуст.  
>  Yasmā ca kho, ānanda, suññaṃ attena vā attāniyena vā tasmā suñño lokoti vuccati». (СН.35.68)


Когда спрашивают, что такое "анатта" и на это отвечают, что "анатта" это значит, что нет я, это не соответствует словам Будды. Про анатта говорится в ряде сутт и содержание этих проповедей, что пять кхандх - не я или шесть сфер контакта - не я.
Отличие популярного мнения, что анатта это "нет я", от того, что говорил Будда в следующем:
- Будда говорит о качествах, атрибутах, свойствах мира: кхандх, аятан. Т.е. объектом, о котором идет речь в его проповеди, являются кхандхи (или аятаны), наблюдаемые вещи, и говорится об их некоторых характеристиках.
Результатом того, что ученик Будды мудро видит, что пять кхандх пусты от я, является разочарование в них, освобождение от страсти (вирага) и освобождение (вимоккха) вместе со знанием освобождения.
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.059.kual.html
- в популярном, но не соответствующем словам Будды, изложении, что "анатта это нет никакого "я"" - во первых это не слова Будды, а какое-то суждение, некоторым образом выведенное (верно или не верно, пока не обсуждаю) из его слов. В этом суждении объектом является неопределенная сущность "я". Неопределенная, т.к. в мире есть разные мнения о том, что такое я. И утверждается, что этой сущности нет. Т.е. это просто другое утверждение, с другим субъектом высказывания и со своим предикатом. Причем высказывание запутывающее. И, насколько я знаю, нет ни одной сутты, где бы Будда утверждал буквально: "нет я".
Т.е. Будда говорит об одном, а люди, которые говорят, что "я" нет, говорят о другом.
Это имеет совершенно практический аспект. Слова Будды можно обдумывать, можно рассматривать кхандхи, "медитировать", чтобы постичь их качество "анатта".
А высказывание "нет я" утверждает о несуществовании чего-то, непонятно чего, и размышление об этом Будда относил к путанице мнений: "есть ли я, был ли я, буду ли я" и т.д.
dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm
Я думаю, что как-то так.

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Объективная реальность обусловлена субъектом, то есть, нами, без этого никак. Ну а субъект самобытием не обладает. Система...


Вы привязаны к субъекту. Перейдите к точке зрения множественности персонажей, ролей, идентификаций и поймете, что есть внеобъективно-субъективная картина

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Объективная реальность обусловлена субъектом, то есть, нами, без этого никак. Ну а субъект самобытием не обладает. Система...


 объективная реальность обусловлена объектами, то, что Вы приводите - субъективная реальность. Ознакомьтесь с сутрой из 148 поста - в ней такая объективная реальность описывается

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это не буквоедство, а правильное направление ума. Когда спрашивают, что такое "анатта" и на это отвечают, что "анатта" это значит, что нет я, это не соответствует словам Будды. Про анатта говорится в ряде сутт и содержание этих проповедей, что пять кхандх - не я или шесть сфер контакта - не я.
> Отличие популярного мнения, что анатта это "нет я", от того, что говорил Будда в следующем:
> - Будда говорит о качествах, атрибутах, свойствах мира: кхандх, аятан. Т.е. объектом, о котором идет речь в его проповеди, являются кхандхи (или аятаны), наблюдаемые вещи, и говорится об их некоторых характеристиках.
> Результатом того, что ученик Будды мудро видит, что пять кхандх пусты от я, является разочарование в них, освобождение от страсти (вирага) и освобождение (вимоккха) вместе со знанием освобождения.
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.059.kual.html
> - в популярном, но не соответствующем словам Будды, изложении, что "анатта это нет никакого "я"" - во первых это не слова Будды, а какое-то суждение, некоторым образом выведенное (верно или не верно, пока не обсуждаю) из его слов. В этом суждении объектом является неопределенная сущность "я". Неопределенная, т.к. в мире есть разные мнения о том, что такое я. И утверждается, что это сущности нет. Т.е. это просто другое утверждение, с другим субъектом высказывания и со своим предикатом. Причем высказывание запутывающее. И, насколько я знаю, нет ни одной сутты, где бы Будда утверждал буквально: "нет я", делал бы это запутывающее высказывание.
> Т.е. Будда говорит об одном, а люди, которые твердят, что "я" нет, говорят о другом.
> Это имеет совершенно практический аспект. Слова Будды можно обдумывать, можно рассматривать кхандхи, "медитировать", чтобы постичь их качество "анатта".
> А высказывание "нет я" утверждает о несуществовании чего-то, непонятно чего и размышление об этом Будда относил к путанице мнений: "есть ли я, был ли я, буду ли я" и т.д.
> ...


Суть проблемы глубже. Люде редко задумываются, что же обозначается словом "я". Поэтому перевод слова "атта" как слово "я" - ничего по сути не меняет. Одно плохо определенное слово заменено другим, хорошо знакомым, но плохо определенным.

Анатта это всего лишь отсутствие принадлежности как факта. Нет чего-то владеющего чем-то. Это всего лишь точки зрения, способы восприятия. Об это и сказано. Все дхармы не принадлежат и не владеют.

----------

Жека (13.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> "Я" -- это представление о самобытии своей личности, как центра поля сознания и вообще мира. Не всё, что не соотнесено с центром поля сознания --бессознательное. Об этом вам твердит Нагарджуна и его последователи.


Нет. И логика тут простая: помимо я как центра поля сознания, есть и самость как центр психики. Если эго ориентировано на самость, это не эгоизм, а "самоцентризм",  см.

----------


## Won Soeng

> объективная реальность обусловлена объектами, то, что Вы приводите - субъективная реальность. Ознакомьтесь с сутрой из 149 поста - в ней такая объективная реальность описывается


Увы, но без субъекта и объективность распадается. Единственный фактор, собирающий объекты и отличающий их друг от друга - жажда. Сама предметность (как метаобобщение для объекта и субъекта) основана на привязанностях в различении.

Само выявление признаков-феноменов основано на предположении, что они принадлежат неким предметам-обобщениям. Без этого просто не работает различающее внимание. А самоопределеннось возникает как суперобобщение потоков привязанности.

Но люди часто думают что субъектность - это исходная данность, истинная реальность. Это пристрастие к личности мешает видеть явления как есть, без их захваченности потоками цепляния.

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> объективная реальность обусловлена объектами, то, что Вы приводите - субъективная реальность. Ознакомьтесь с сутрой из 149 поста - в ней такая объективная реальность описывается


Нет и не может быть объектов без субъекта. Пратитьсамутпада.

----------

Алексей Л (13.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. И логика тут простая: помимо я как центра поля сознания, есть и самость как центр психики. Если эго ориентировано на самость, это не эгоизм, а "самоцентризм",  см.


Поле сознания есть лишь аллегория. Вы же отчего-то оперируете этим термином словно можете поле сознания определить  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет. И логика тут простая: помимо я как центра поля сознания, есть и самость как центр психики. Если эго ориентировано на самость, это не эгоизм, а "самоцентризм",  см.


Я же говорю, что Юнг тут замешан!

----------

Won Soeng (12.08.2014), Антон Соносон (12.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Вы привязаны к субъекту. Перейдите к точке зрения множественности персонажей, ролей, идентификаций и поймете, что есть внеобъективно-субъективная картина


Точка зрения предполагает смотрящего, то есть субъекта.

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет и не может быть объектов без субъекта. Пратитьсамутпада.


 :Smilie:  Объекты и субъекты возникают и прекращаются взаимообусловленно. Среди них нет первого и второго. Все это лишь феномены восприятия. Основа их возникновения и прекращения - возникновение и прекращение жажды и привязанности. Вы же сводите все к первенству субъекта, если я правильно понял Ваши высказывания.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Нет и не может быть объектов без субъекта. Пратитьсамутпада.


Вложение 17009
это в случае прекращения субъекта не может, а в объективной действительности может

----------


## Won Soeng

> Точка зрения предполагает смотрящего, то есть субъекта.


Точка зрения предполагает связанность чего-то, что относят к субъекту и чего-то, что относят к объекту. Они взаимообусловленны. Точка зрения не является неотъемлемой от одного субъекта. Много точек зрения - много субъектов, такова картина.

А Вы привязаны к субъекту и не можете анализировать субъект ввиду этой привязанности. Субъект - лишь идея. Ничего особенного.

----------


## Aion

> Я же говорю, что Юнг тут замешан!


Не только Юнг,  см.

----------


## Aion

> Точка зрения предполагает связанность чего-то, что относят к субъекту и чего-то, что относят к объекту. Они взаимообусловленны. Точка зрения не является неотъемлемой от одного субъекта. Много точек зрения - много субъектов, такова картина.
> 
> А Вы привязаны к субъекту и не можете анализировать субъект ввиду этой привязанности. Субъект - лишь идея. Ничего особенного.


С чего вы взяли, что я привязан к субъекту и отрицаю как взаимообусловленность субъекта и объекта, так и множественность субъектов?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Суть проблемы глубже. Люде редко задумываются, что же обозначается словом "я". Поэтому перевод слова "атта" как слово "я" - ничего по сути не меняет.


 Зачем усложнять, нагружая слово "атта" неким метафизическим смыслом? В языке пали это просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам". Анатта (безличность) определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной". Другими словами, Анатта - это практика разтождествления с составляющими опыта, а именно с пятью кхандхами; при правильном подходе и осуществлении этой практики, любые представления о "я" отбрасываются - Оставление всех обретений и воззрений (МН 22)

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Люди сами нагружают слово "я" всякими смыслами. Слово "атта" ничем не лучше и не хуже. Его используют точно такие же люди. 

Анатта как "не я", "не мое" - это хорошая практика. Однако повторение слов не помогает различать кхандхи, не наполняет это слово ни смыслом, ни значением, ни пониманием.
Дело не в том, чтоб отбросить представления о "я". Дело в том, что такое само по себе отбрасывание, как противоположность привязанности, как это работает, не взирая на предмет отбрасывания. Тем не менее, люди, практикующие глубоко праджня парамиту обретают постижение пустоты, как практического предмета анатты, а вовсе не как упражнение в "не я". Те же кто не достиг глубины практики оставления привязанностей не могут в полной мере судить тексты требующие глубины, а не поверхностности.

Для тех, кто еще не постиг содержания "я", как оно возникает (без рассуждений, а лишь осознавая факторы, сводимые рассудком к образу я) - вопрос анализа, а не метафизики (синтеза).

----------

Жека (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Увы, но без субъекта и объективность распадается. Единственный фактор, собирающий объекты и отличающий их друг от друга - жажда.


зависит от того, как рассматривать такое прекращение (распад субъекта на объекты). Например, 12 звеньев обусловленного существования. Как видим, жажда - не единственный фактор в этом отношении; контакт - "полноправное" звено такой связи, наравне с органами чувств и прочими звеньями. Или 20 (55) нидан

----------


## Aion

> Вложение 17009
> это в случае прекращения субъекта не может, а в объективной действительности может


Субъект и объект взаимообусловлены. Это рядоположенные понятия, если есть одно, непременно должно быть и другое.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ЛАнатта как "не я", "не мое" - это хорошая практика. Однако повторение слов не помогает различать кхандхи, не наполняет это слово ни смыслом, ни значением, ни пониманием.
>  Тем не менее, люди, практикующие глубоко праджня парамиту обретают постижение пустоты, как практического предмета анатты, а вовсе не как упражнение в "не я". 
> Те же кто не достиг глубины практики оставления привязанностей не могут в полной мере судить тексты требующие глубины, а не поверхностности.


Безусловно, когда говорится об анатте, то речь идет не об умозрительном понимании, а о непосредственном распознавании безличности. На основе развитого сосредоточения вначале подробно, по элементам опыта, разивается распознавание непостоянства (аничча-сання), затем распознавание мучительности (дуккха-сання), а затем распознавание безличности (анатта-сання). Тексты просто указывают направление практики.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Субъект и объект взаимообусловлены. Это рядоположенные понятия, если есть одно, непременно должно быть и другое.


в той могиле другого-то и нет (пропало тело императора). Некие воображаемые субъекты (Вы, я) сейчас это рассматриваем. У Вас на аве написано, что Вас нет. Наполеона тоже нет. Ну, тогда и меня нет  :Facepalm:  такая вот объективная действительность

----------


## Aion

> Поле сознания есть лишь аллегория. Вы же отчего-то оперируете этим термином словно можете поле сознания определить


Поле сознания - это область того, что кому-то известно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> С чего вы взяли, что я привязан к субъекту и отрицаю как взаимообусловленность субъекта и объекта, так и множественность субъектов?


С того, что Вы остаетесь в дихотомии объект-субъект, не углубляясь в анализ, что же есть субъект. Не стоит придавать так много значения субъект-объектности. Субъект не имеет значения в анализе.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Поле сознания - это область того, что кому-то известно.


Кому-то? У Вас сначала кто-то, а потом - поле сознания?

Это и есть - привязанность к субъекту.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> в той могиле другого-то и нет (пропало тело императора). Некие субъекты (Вы, я) сейчас это рассматриваем


А при чём тут какая-то могила?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Безусловно, когда говорится об анатте, то речь идет не об умозрительном понимании, а о непосредственном распознавании безличности. На основе развитого сосредоточения вначале подробно, по элементам опыта, разивается распознавание непостоянства (аничча-сання), затем распознавание мучительности (дуккха-сання), а затем распознавание безличности (анатта-сання). Тексты просто указывают направление практики.


Вовсе не обязательно "сначала-потом". Можно углубляться во что-то одно, до самой ниббаны. Можно развивать распознавание всех трех наравне. Можно двигаться по спирали. Одно может помогать другому (но может и мешать, как любые фиксированные идеи).

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А при чём тут какая-то могила?


потому что трупа Наполеона в ней нет (не положили рядом, так сказать)

----------


## Aion

> Кому-то? У Вас сначала кто-то, а потом - поле сознания?
> 
> Это и есть - привязанность к субъекту.


Тому, о чьём поле сознания идёт речь. У меня одновременно и кто-то, и поле его сознания. Это и есть предметный разговор, а не навешивание ярлыков.

----------


## Aion

> потому что трупа в ней нет (не положили рядом, так сказать)


И?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Зачем усложнять, нагружая слово "атта" неким метафизическим смыслом? В языке пали это просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам". Анатта (безличность) определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной"


Возвратное местоимение (рефлексивная анафора) не имеет своего собственного полноценного лексического значения (ни метафизического, ни не-метафизического). Вот будет оно "указывать" на какого-нибудь *метафизического* Пурушу, который, например, сам *себя* освещает и, тогда его антецедентом ( т.е. словом, которое это возвр. местоимение "замещает",) будет слово с метафизическим смыслом. Т.е. возвратное местоимение можно спокойно употреблять с метафизическими понятиями. Также и с не-метафизическими. С любыми.




> Зачем усложнять, нагружая слово "атта" неким метафизическим смыслом? В языке пали это просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам". Анатта (безличность) определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, *это не является мной*"


В текстах "это не моя атта (это не мое "Я", не моя "душа" и т.п.)."

----------

Жека (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> И?


да фиг его знает. Прекращение - это отсутствие причин и оснований. Оно не имеет отношения ни к субъективной реальности, ни к объективной (так услышал, извините, если что-то не так)

----------


## Aion

> С того, что Вы остаетесь в дихотомии объект-субъект, не углубляясь в анализ, что же есть субъект. Не стоит придавать так много значения субъект-объектности. Субъект не имеет значения в анализе.


Ну во-первых, без проблем могу углубиться, если вы не против (в личке, конечно), тогда и посмотрим, имеет ли для вас субъект значение или нет.  А во-вторых, вы могли давно выйти из разговора со мной, но не вышли. Так кто тут привязан?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной"
> 			
> 		
> 
> В текстах "это не моя атта (это не мое "Я", не моя "душа" и т.п.)."


А например в МН 147?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тому, о чьём поле сознания идёт речь. У меня одновременно и кто-то, и поле его сознания. Это и есть предметный разговор, а не навешивание ярлыков.


Окей, и что в основе этой одновременности кого-то и его поля сознания?

----------


## Aion

> Окей, и что в основе этой одновременности кого-то и его поля сознания?


Да что-то типа того: "Я есть Я и моё окружение". Хосе Ортега-и-Гассет

----------


## Vladiimir

> А например в МН 147?


eso me attā - это моя атта.  (Можно даже понять me и как дательный. Будет тот же самый смысл: это атта "мне". (как в русском "Сын ты мне!" = Ты мой сын!))



В переводе Тханиссаро просто фразы местами поменялись. Т.е. у него также: This is my self (eso me attā, это мое "я", это моя самость" и т.д).

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Окей, и что в основе этой одновременности кого-то и его поля сознания?


кажись фотоны. Предваряя возможные "И?", фотоны появляются и исчезают. В момент появления происходит т.н. одновременность

----------


## Won Soeng

> кажись фотоны. Предваряя возможные "И?", фотоны появляются и исчезают. В момент появления происходит т.н. одновременность


Вот про что и речь, фотоны они вполне себе "кажись". Тот кто не видит возникновения и прекращения жажды - не видит возникновения всех субъектов и объектов.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Вот про что и речь, фотоны они вполне себе "кажись". Тот кто не видит возникновения и прекращения жажды - не видит возникновения всех субъектов и объектов.


так-то оно так, но есть 1 нюанс: т.н. всеведение Будды (видение возникновения всех.., знание прошлого, настоящего и будущего, во всех Мирах и т.п.), которое не относится к Архатам (жажды нет и привет). Какие мысли по этому поводу?

или стремление Учить, спасать, ну Вы поняли. Между прочим: я, эго, субъект, воображаемый тот, кто не видит возникновения и т.п. в физике называют "наблюдателем" (так я слышал)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> так-то оно так, но есть 1 нюанс: т.н. всеведение Будды (видение возникновения всех.., знание прошлого, настоящего и будущего, во всех Мирах и т.п.), которое не относится к Архатам (жажды нет и привет). Какие мысли по этому поводу?


Что значит "жажды нет и привет"? ) Будда ведь поясняет, что только когда раз и навсегда прекращается неведение (авиджа), то только в этом случае ведана никогда более не сможет порождать жажду (танху)! Процесс останавливается, когда прекращается авиджа, что чётко поясняется Взаимозависимым Прекращением. Так что Архат не так прост! ) Три живых существа считаются арахантами:

1. Самма-самбудда (или просто "Будда"). Это тот, кто открыл истину самостоятельно и обучил других.
2. Паччека-будда - тот, кто открыл истину самостоятельно, но не обучил других.
3. Савака-будда - тот, кто постиг истину, получив наставления прямо или косвенно от Самма-самбудды.

Ниббана у всех трех типов будд одинакова. Разница лишь в способностях, посредством которых достигается пробуждение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да что-то типа того: "Я есть Я и моё окружение". Хосе Ортега-и-Гассет


То есть, в основе лишь дуализм и все?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Что значит "жажды нет и привет"? ) Будда ведь поясняет, что только когда раз и навсегда прекращается неведение (авиджа), то только в этом случае ведана никогда более не сможет порождать жажду (танху)! Процесс останавливается, когда прекращается авиджа, что чётко поясняется Взаимозависимым Прекращением.


прекращение существования, разрушение цепи. Это серьёзный вопрос (195 пост), т.е. через рассмотрение такой конструкции из букв - "всеведение" и связанные с ней представления, мы можем кое-как понять отличия между Буддой, Архатом, Бодхисаттвой, Тхеравадой и Махаяной и т.п., в итоге - перестать сраться на буддийских форумах, как вариант

например, сутра из 148 поста (о таком прекращении Архатов, без всеведения)





> Ниббана у всех трех типов будд одинакова. Разница лишь в способностях, посредством которых достигается пробуждение.


о способностях, да, так что там со всеведением?

например, одни Учат, осознанно воплощаются (тулку), сходят во ад и т.п., иные - по-тихому прекращаются (нирвана, радужное тело, привет)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> прекращение существования, разрушение цепи.


Ну вот, а "разрушение цепи", возможно лишь с прекращением неведения. Прекращение неведения возможно лишь благодаря тому самому "видению возникновения всех..", которые Вы почему-то отнесли только к Будде.

Правильное знание – это прямое видение вещей такими, какие они есть на самом деле, а не такими, какими они кажутся, и не такими, какими хочет их видеть практикующий, а такими, какие они есть в действительности. Результатом правильного знания является десятый фактор – правильное освобождение.

Эти два фактора – это конечный результат практики Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, которые появляются во время практики правильного сосредоточения. Вначале появляется правильное знание – именно здесь происходит глубочайшее прозрение в истинную реальность. Последним возникает правильное освобождение – здесь происходит самопробуждение и практикующий достигает конечной цели всей практики – ниббаны.




> например, сутра из 149 поста (о таком прекращении Архатов, без всеведения)


Што? ) Судя по всему, Вы там что-то не так поняли. В суттах достижение ниббаны часто описывается двумя способами – получением трёх знаний (тевиджа) на основе 4 джханы, или посредством достижения ниродха-самапатти через последовательное прохождение по всем джханам и бесформенным сферам. В сутте из 149 поста описан второй вариант.




> Это серьёзный вопрос (196 пост), т.е. через рассмотрение такой конструкции из букв - "всеведение" и связанные с ней представления..


Что Вы понимаете под всеведением?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> например, одни Учат, осознанно воплощаются (тулку), сходят во ад и т.п., иные - по-тихому прекращаются (нирвана, радужное тело, привет)


И самыми лучшими учителями оказываются как раз таки вторые..)

----------


## Aion

> То есть, в основе лишь дуализм и все?


Где вы дуализм видите? По-моему, простите за откровенность, сами с собой разговариваете и даже намёка нет на желание понять собеседника... :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ну вот, а "разрушение цепи", возможно лишь с прекращением неведения. Прекращение неведения возможно лишь благодаря тому самому "видению возникновения всех..", которые Вы почему-то отнесли только к Будде.


всех 12 звеньев этой цепи, этого наблюдателя
не так ли?





> Эти два фактора – это конечный результат практики Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, которые появляются во время практики правильного сосредоточения. Вначале появляется правильное знание – именно здесь происходит глубочайшее прозрение в истинную реальность. Последним возникает правильное освобождение – здесь происходит самопробуждение и практикующий достигает конечной цели всей практики – ниббаны.


самопробуждение





> Што? ) Судя по всему, Вы там что-то не так поняли. В суттах достижение ниббаны часто описывается двумя способами – получением трёх знаний (тевиджа) на основе 4 джханы, или посредством достижения ниродха-самапатти через последовательное прохождение по всем джханам и бесформенным сферам. В сутте из 149 поста описан второй вариант.


да, в последнее время популярность среди Архатов набирает 2 вариант, не случайно эту сутру привёл, его и рассматриваем, в том числе





> Что Вы понимаете под всеведением?


то, что слышал от комментаторов, см. 195 пост

----------


## Won Soeng

> Где вы дуализм видите? По-моему, простите за откровенность, сами с собой разговариваете и даже намёка нет на желание понять собеседника...


А разве Вы пробовали объяснить? Если бы не было желания понять - разговаривал бы я с Вами сейчас?
Так все же, что в основе субъект-объектного возникновения? В чем истина, оставляющая дуалистические заблуждения?

----------


## Нико

> да, в последнее время популярность среди Архатов набирает 2 вариант, не случайно эту сутру привёл, его и рассматриваем


Нн-ну. В прошлые выходые с архатами за трапезой сидели?

----------

Алексей Л (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Нн-ну. В прошлые выходые с архатами за трапезой сидели?


с потенциальными Архатами*
проще говоря: всеведение - это в том числе знание о том, что кушал на обед прадед Сергея Ч в такое-то время, в таком-то месте, т.е. знание всего, всей еды  :Facepalm:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> самопробуждение


Это и произошло с принцем Сиддхартхой Гаутамой под деревом боддхи. За счёт медитативной практики ему собственными силами удалось достичь прозрения в истинную реальность мира, благодаря чему он стал известен как "Будда", что означает "Пробуждённый". Поначалу Будда не собирался учить Дхамме, ввиду её сложности для заурядных людей. 
Дальше последовала просьба Брахмы; восприняв призыв Брахмы и обозрев мир Пробужденным оком, Будда  узрел существ с глазами лишь чуть припорошёнными пылью [неведенья], и из состраданья ко всем существам решил проповедовать.

----------

Thaitali (13.08.2014), Антон Соносон (12.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

> А разве Вы пробовали объяснить?


Пробовал.



> Так все же, что в основе субъект-объектного возникновения? В чем истина, оставляющая дуалистические заблуждения?





> Те, кто не узнавали своего лица и положили истинность существования всего через вместерождённое неведение, заблудились, сделавшись живыми существами. А те, кто узнали [лица ] через познание самого себя, стали буддами. 
> 
> *Нацог Рандол
> Карнатантра*

----------

Антон Соносон (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> с потенциальными Архатами*
> проще говоря: всевеведение - это в том числе знание о том, что кушал на обед прадед Сергея Ч в такое-то время, в таком-то месте, т.е. знание всего, всей еды


А архаты обладают всеведением?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А архаты обладают всеведением?


логика подсказывает, что оно им ни к чему  :Smilie: , ну если только Брахма или кто-то ещё попросит.
Например, как я слышал из сутры "к такому состоянию (прекращению восприятия и чувствования) приводит то, каким образом раннее был развит ум". СН 41.6
Относительно всеведения - импровизация - к такому состоянию (всеведению) приводит то, каким образом раннее был развит ум. Как и к любому другому состоянию

----------


## Сергей Ч

> проще говоря: всевеведение - это в том числе знание о том, что кушал на обед прадед Сергея Ч в такое-то время, в таком-то месте, т.е. знание всего


Да, и польза такого знания не велика! )) А если серьёзно, то всеведение и другие способности Будды (так называемые "десять сил Татхагаты") являются своего рода "побочными" эффектами практики парамит (совершенств) в течении многих жизней. Однако пробуждение достигается только с помощью Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Отличие Будды от Архата в том, что Будда открыл этот путь сам, тогда как Архаты достигают пробуждения, следуя пути, открытым Буддой. Архаты также могут учить Дхамме других. Когда такой возможности нет или когда польза для Сангхи и для других уже не приносится (например болезнь), то он может ускорить париниббану.)

----------

Thaitali (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> логика подсказывает, что оно им ни к чему , ну если только Брахма или кто-то ещё попросит.
> Например, как я слышал из сутры "к такому состоянию (прекращению восприятия и чувствования) приводит то, каким образом раннее был развит ум". 
> Относительно всеведения - импровизация - к такому состоянию (всеведению) приводит то, каким образом раннее был развит ум


Правильно, зачем им всеведение? Они ж после смерти (в ближайшее время которая произойдёт) всё равно погрузятся в блаженство собственного покоя.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Да, и польза такого знания не велика! )) А если серьёзно, то всеведение и другие способности Будды (так называемые "десять сил Татхагаты") являются своего рода "побочными" эффектами практики парамит (совершенств) в течении многих жизней. Однако пробуждение достигается только с помощью Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Отличие Будды от Архата в том, что Будда открыл этот путь сам, тогда как Архаты достигают пробуждения, следуя пути, открытым Буддой. Архаты также могут учить Дхамме других. Когда такой возможности нет или когда польза для Сангхи и для других уже не приносится (например болезнь), то он может ускорить париниббану.)


Да-да! Сведите силы и качества Будды к только такому различию, хотя сутры говорят иное!

----------

Алексей Л (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да-да! Сведите силы и качества Будды к только такому различию, хотя сутры говорят иное!


А какое ещё различие? Про некую активность Будды, в прямом смысле этого слова, даже после париниббаны, наши сутры ничего не говорят. Я тут не причём.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> А какое ещё различие? Про некую активность Будды, в прямом смысле этого слова, даже после париниббаны, наши сутры ничего не говорят. Я тут не причём.


И я не при чём, когда речь о ПК. Вот и договорились. )

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

> А архаты обладают всеведением?


По текстам - архаты прозревают "природу вещей", постигают обусловленное возникновение, которое по сути, как говорит Будда в одной из сутт, есть возникновение мира и прекращение мира. Архаты постигают пять кхандх - форму, чувства, распознавание, волевые факторы (санкхары), сознание. Они знают их возникновение и прекращение, их привлекательность, их недостатки, знают освобождение от них. У них вместе с освобождением (вимоккха) есть знание-видение освобождения. Постижение архата в некоторых суттах описывают как знание прекращения омрачений (асава-кхая ньяна) Некоторые архаты обладают тройным знанием: кроме знания прекращения омрачений, у них также есть знание своих прошлых жизней и знание перерождений живых существ в зависимости от поступков:



> Он вспоминает различные места, где пребывал в прежних существованиях, а именно: в одном рождении, в двух рождениях, в трех рождениях, в четырех рождениях, в пяти рождениях, в десяти рождениях, в двадцати рождениях, в тридцати рождениях, в сорока рождениях, в пятидесяти рождениях, в ста рождениях, в тысячи рождений, в сотни тысяч рождений, во многих периодах свертывания мира, во многих периодах развертывания мира, во многих периодах развертывания и свертывания мира: ...





> Очищенным зрением, выходящим за пределы человеческого, он видит, как существа оставляют жизнь и вновь рождаются, он постигает как существа, согласно своим действиям, становятся низкими, возвышенными, красивыми, некрасивыми, счастливыми, несчастными:


У некоторых архатов есть сверхобычные способности и сверхобычные знания - знание чужих умов и т.д.

----------

Thaitali (13.08.2014), Антон Соносон (12.08.2014), Жека (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> По текстам - архаты прозревают "природу вещей", постигают обусловленное возникновение, которое по сути, как говорит Будда в одной из сутт, суть возникновение мира и прекращение мира. Архаты постигают пять кхандх - форму, чувства, распознавание, волевые факторы (санкхары), сознание. Они знают их возникновение и прекращение, их привлекательность, их недостатки, знают освобождение от них. У них вместе с освобождением (вимоккха) есть знание-видение освобождения. Постижение архата в некоторых суттах описывают как знание прекращения омрачений (асава-кхая ньяна) Некоторые архаты обладают тройным знанием: кроме знания прекращения омрачений, у них также есть знание своих прошлых жизней и знание перерождений живых существ в зависимости от поступков:
> 
> У некоторых архатов есть сверхобычные способности и сверхобычные знания - знание чужих умов и т.д.


К сожалению, это нельзя назвать всеведением.

----------

Алексей Л (13.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

> К сожалению, это нельзя назвать всеведением.


Я этого и не утверждал. )

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Это и произошло с принцем Сиддхартхой Гаутамой под деревом боддхи. За счёт медитативной практики ему собственными силами удалось достичь прозрения в истинную реальность мира, благодаря чему он стал известен как "Будда", что означает "Пробуждённый". Поначалу Будда не собирался учить Дхамме, ввиду её сложности для заурядных людей. 
> Дальше последовала просьба Брахмы; восприняв призыв Брахмы и обозрев мир Пробужденным оком, Будда  узрел существ с глазами лишь чуть припорошёнными пылью [неведенья], и из состраданья ко всем существам решил проповедовать.


не есть ли эта просьба Брахмы к Будде то, о чём сказал Юй Кан (п.3) в топике "Ряса"?



> Чуть по-другому изложу уже сказанное Жекой и Сергеем Ч.
> 
> 1. Базовая жажда, об избавлении от которой идёт речь в буддизме, это жажда становления или нового существования. (Частным случаем её является жажда продолжения существования, связанная с инстинктом самосохранения и т.п., включая сюда и страх.)
> 
> 2. Татхагата и/или архат свободен и от страха, и от желания совершать деяния или прилагать усилия для продолжения существования. При этом у него -- _при отсутствии критических болезненных состояний_ -- нет и желания обратного: прекратить своё существование. Тело же его существует "инерционно": пока не иссякнет жизненная энергия.
> 
> 3. А *воля к жизни* -- это, если не вспоминать Шопенгауэра : ), готовность и способность преодолевать препятствия к продолжению существования. Её у Татхагаты, по идее : ), тоже нету. Ибо она ему уже просто не нужна.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А архаты обладают всеведением?


Всеведение - это способность познать любой феномен, это всепроникающее и беспрепятственное знание, или даже все-знание. Это одна из способностей Самма-сам-будды. Ученики Будды тоже могут владеть некоторыми способностями, но их способности меньше. Например Сарипутта считался первым в мудрости, Моггалана - в сверхъестественных способностях, Ануруддха - в божественном зрении (dibbacakkhu), Махакассапа - в аскетических практиках. У Будды наличествуют все эти способности.
Хотя Ануруддха также открыто говорил о том, что обладает высочайшими качествами, что называются «десятью силами Татхагаты» (даса татхагатабала), но, по заметке Комментария, он обладал ими лишь частично и до меньшей степени, чем Будда. 
Не смотря на то, что многие из этих способностей (в т.ч. всеведение) иногда очень полезны и способствуют достижении пробуждения, они не являются обязательными. Достаточно вспомнить пример с листьями, который привел Будда, спросив: что больше - листьев в руке или во всём лесу? Ответ очевиден. Но Будда поясняет:

_"Равно, о бхиккху, из того, что узнал я, вам сказал лишь немного; того, чего я не сказал вам, значительно больше. Но почему же я не сказал вам (это)? Потому что нет в этом пользы... не приводит это Нирване. Потому и не сказал я вам это"._

Один из примеров знаний, которые Будда не поведал, хотя мог знать благодаря всеведению, уже привёл  Антон Соносон : "знание о том, что кушал на обед прадед Сергея Ч в такое-то время, в таком-то месте"..  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> не есть ли эта просьба Брахмы к Будде то, о чём сказал Юй Кан (п.3) в топике "Ряса"?


Точно не могу ответить на этот вопрос.)  В той теме говорилось о жажде (танха), которая обозначает тягу к жизни как фундаментальное свойство психики всех живых существ, пребывающих в круговороте рождения и смерти. Она возникает вследствии неведения, т.е. по причине иллюзорного восприятия реальности, кажущейся простым существам вполне пригодной для реализации их желаний. Желания кстати также являются одним из трёх аспектов жажды. У пробуждённых такой жажды нет. Это можно сравнить с тем, как охваченный видением миража в пустыне человек, тратит все силы и бежит, стремится, к этому миражу, тогда как здоровый человек видит там только песок и ветер.)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Точно не могу ответить на этот вопрос.)  В той теме говорилось о жажде (танха), которая обозначает тягу к жизни как фундаментальное свойство психики всех живых существ, пребывающих в круговороте рождения и смерти. Она возникает вследствии неведения, т.е. по причине иллюзорного восприятия реальности, кажущейся простым существам вполне пригодной для реализации их желаний. Желания кстати также являются одним из трёх аспектов жажды. У пробуждённых такой жажды нет. Это можно сравнить с тем, как охваченный видением миража в пустыне человек, тратит все силы и бежит, стремится, к этому миражу, тогда как здоровый человек видит там только песок и ветер.)


устремлённость к Пробуждению как-то коренным образом отличается от этой жажды (танхи, тришны) жизни (жажда обладать, жажда быть, жажда избыть), как фундаментального свойства психики всех живых существ (проще говоря - основания сансары или см. сабж - безначального сознания). Либо это та же самая жажда, но поставленная на службу Дхарме (или как тут ещё сказать по-другому)?

----------

Thaitali (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> устремлённость к Пробуждению как-то коренным образом отличается от этой жажды (танхи, тришны) жизни (жажда обладать, жажда быть, жажда избыть)


Отличается. Ну и что? Всё равно ведь после Пробуждения жажда прекращается. Только так она кстати и может быть прекращена, об этом я уже писал тут.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Отличается. Ну и что? Всё равно ведь после Пробуждения жажда прекращается. Только так она кстати и может быть прекращена, об этом я уже писал тут.


говорю теперь не о нирване (прекращении), а об устремлённости к Пробуждению (предшествующих событиях). Напр., некто услышал 4 Благородные Истины (тяготу должно понять, сложение её отринуть, пресечение осуществить, пройти верной дорогой, так я слышал) и устремился. Эта его теперешняя жажда счастья - та же жажда (безначальная танха) или иная? Вот в чём вопрос

----------


## Сергей Ч

> говорю теперь не о нирване (прекращении), а об устремлённости к Пробуждению (предшествующих событиях). Напр., некто услышал 4 Благородные Истины (тяготу должно понять, сложение её отринуть, пресечение осуществить, пройти верной дорогой, так я слышал) и устремился. Эта его теперешняя жажда счастья - та же жажда (безначальная танха) или иная? Вот в чём вопрос


Ну пока человек не достиг Пробуждения, Ниббаны, так или иначе в его действиях будут присутствовать влияние тех или иных клеш, в т.ч. жажды (это тоже клеша). Хорошо по этому поводу сказал в своей Бодхичарья-аватаре Шантидева:





> Когда я пообещал освободить от клеш
> Всех существ, пребывающих
> По десяти сторонам безграничного пространства,
> Сам я не был свободен от собственных клеш. 
> 
> И разве не безумием было давать обет,
> Даже не осознав, под силу ли мне его привести в исполнение?
> [Но раз уж я дал обет], я уже никогда не оставлю
> Борьбы со своими клешами. 
> ...

----------


## Александр Федюк

> Товарищу пытаемся объяснить необоснованность заявления


Меня подводит память и момент начала осознания себя как Я не помню, поэтому делаю вывод что мое сознание безначально. Вывод кстати ничем не подкрепленный.
Что безначальное сознание что бесконечное это только слова. Понятие бесконечности я не знаю. Слово знаю, а что такое не знаю.
Поэтому любое мое утверждение можно как опровергнуть, так и подтвердить. Собственно как и ваше.

----------

Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну пока человек не достиг Пробуждения, Ниббаны, так или иначе в его действиях будут присутствовать влияние тех или иных клеш, в т.ч. жажды (это тоже клеша). Хорошо по этому поводу сказал в своей Бодхичарья-аватаре Шантидева:


Сергей Ч, вы,похоже, глядите в книгу, а видите... Не стоит усматривать в Шантидеве тхеравадинского.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ну пока человек не достиг Пробуждения, Ниббаны, так или иначе в его действиях будут присутствовать влияние тех или иных клеш, в т.ч. жажды (это тоже клеша). Хорошо по этому поводу сказал в своей Бодхичарья-аватаре Шантидева:





> Пусть [пока] сохранится во мне эта клеша,
> Ибо она ведет к уничтожению остальных.





> гнилой корень шравака


 :Wink: 

корчевать или поливать?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей Ч, вы,похоже, глядите в книгу, а видите... Не стоит усматривать в Шантидеве тхеравадинского.


Разве я где-то писал, что Бодхичарья-аватара -- тхеравадинский источник? Нет. К чему тогда Ваш совет, которого я не просил?
По поводу "гляжу в книгу, а вижу фигу", то кто бы говорил, Нико, кто бы говорил..)

----------


## Нико

> Разве я где-то писал, что Бодхичарья-аватара -- тхеравадинский источник? Нет. К чему тогда Ваш совет, которого я не просил?
> По поводу "гляжу в книгу, а вижу фигу", то кто бы говорил, Нико, кто бы говорил..)


У вас удивительный талант смешивать ПК с Махаяной. Я вот не смешиваю, тупо говорю с махаянских позиций. А вы?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> гнилой корень шравака
> 
> корчевать или поливать?


Шантидева вроде не был шравакой, хотя и был монахом. И опять же, смотря что понимать под "корнем шравака". ) Если это некая жажда, некой персональной нирваны, жажда угасания, которую выдумали махаянисты, в ходе споров с ранними школами, то несомненно - корчевать такой корень нужно, а не поливать.  :Smilie:

----------

Антон Соносон (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> жажда угасания, которую выдумали махаянисты, в ходе споров с ранними школами


Как будто махаянистам было больше нечего делать.

----------

Антон Соносон (12.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У вас удивительный талант смешивать ПК с Махаяной. Я вот не смешиваю, тупо говорю с махаянских позиций. А вы?


Я тоже не смешиваю, ибо наличие каких-то общих моментов, о которых я говорю, вовсе не означает, что разницы между школами нет вообще.

----------


## Нико

> Я тоже не смешиваю, ибо наличие каких-то общих моментов, о которых я говорю, вовсе не означает, что разницы между школами нет вообще.


Похвально. Только Шантидеву трактовать надо соответственно. Если он говорит, что привязанность к просветлению ради блага всех живых существ -- это клеша, он скромничает.)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как будто махаянистам было больше нечего делать.


Откуда тогда такое превратное понимание целей ранних школ? Либо действительно были некие сухари, которым плевать на всех, и которые жаждали "персональной нирваны", либо махаянцы преувеличили заблуждения школ хинаяны, с которыми они спорили.

----------

Антончик (11.09.2014), Жека (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Откуда тогда такое превратное понимание целей ранних школ? Либо действительно были некие сухари, которым плевать на всех, и которые жаждали "персональной нирваны", либо махаянцы преувеличили заблуждения школ хинаяны, с которыми они спорили.


Ну. Так вы как последователь Тхеравады не жаждете персональной нирваны?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Шантидева вроде не был шравакой, хотя и был монахом. И опять же, смотря что понимать под "корнем шравака". ) Если это некая жажда, некой персональной нирваны, жажда угасания, которую выдумали махаянисты, в ходе споров с ранними школами, то несомненно - корчевать такой корень нужно, а не поливать.


слово "хотя" подчеркнул, не сочтите за дерзость. Понимать жажду (только не кричите, чтоб в космосе было слышно  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну. Так вы как последователь Тхеравады не жаждете персональной нирваны?


Нет. "жажда персональной нирваны" не является моей целью.))  Целью тхеравадинов является Пробуждение, Ниббана, определяемая как _"угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества"_. Мотивацию для этого можно иметь разную, в т.ч. мысль "спасти" помочь в этом осуществлении  другим.

----------

Thaitali (13.08.2014), Антон Соносон (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет. "жажда персональной нирваны" не является моей целью.))  Целью тхеравадинов является Пробуждение, Ниббана, определяемая как _"угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества"_. Мотивацию для этого можно иметь разную, в т.ч. мысль "спасти" помочь в этом осуществлении  другим.


А чем вы поможете другим, если угаснете?

----------


## Аурум

> Нет. "жажда персональной нирваны" не является моей целью.))  Целью тхеравадинов является Пробуждение, Ниббана, определяемая как _"угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества"_. Мотивацию для этого можно иметь разную, в т.ч. мысль "спасти" помочь в этом осуществлении  другим.


Ага, разную! Например: "Спасусь назло всем и пусть все завидуют!"  :Big Grin: 
Это в тему аргумента "можно иметь разную мотивацию!"

----------


## Александр Федюк

> Нет. "жажда персональной нирваны" не является моей целью.))  Целью тхеравадинов является Пробуждение, Ниббана, определяемая как _"угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества"_. Мотивацию для этого можно иметь разную, в т.ч. мысль "спасти" помочь в этом осуществлении  другим.


Будда сказал Субхути: “У доброго сына или доброй дочери, возымевших устремление к обретению аннутара самьяк самбодхи, должна родиться такая мысль: “Я должен привести к уничтожению страданий в нирване все живые существа. После же уничтожения страданий у всех живых существ в нирване в действительности оказывается, что ни одно живое существо не обрело уничтожения страданий в нирване. И по какой причине? Если у бодхисаттвы есть представление “я”, представление “личность”, представление “существо”, представление “вечная душа”, то он не является бодхисаттвой. Вот по какой причине, Субхути, нет никакой возможности стать возымевшим устремление к обретению аннутара самьяк самбодхи.

----------

Антон Соносон (12.08.2014), Антончик (11.09.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Поэтому любое мое утверждение можно как опровергнуть, так и подтвердить. Собственно как и ваше.


Я очень рад, что Вы сделали такой вывод! Любому утверждению претендующему на истинность можно противопоставить противоположное утверждение.

----------


## Антон Соносон

я от дедушки ушёл, я от бабушки ушёл (колобок)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А чем вы поможете другим, если угаснете?


Как это чем? Только учением об освобождении (Дхаммой) и можно действительно помочь другим. Но для этого нужно освободиться самому, ибо закованный в цепи - не лучший спаситель для других каторжников.)

Сабба дāнам дхамма дāнам джинати.
Дар Дхармы превосходит все другие дары.

Если вообще называть Будду "спасителем", то лишь в том смысле, что он открыл и показал Путь к Освобождению, Нирване. Но Путь мы должны осилить сами. Поэтому не думайте, что если я вдруг достигну Пробуждения, то в прямом смысле прийду и спасу Вас от сансары! ) При всём желании, но без Вашего собственного участия, этого не может сделать даже Будда.. 
_ "Вам должно делать вашу работу, ибо Татхагаты  лишь учат пути"._

----------


## Нико

> Как это чем? Только учением об освобождении (Дхаммой) и можно действительно помочь другим. Но для этого нужно освободиться самому, ибо закованный в цепи - не лучший спаситель для других каторжников.)
> 
> Сабба дāнам дхамма дāнам джинати.
> Дар Дхармы превосходит все другие дары.
> 
> Если вообще называть Будду "спасителем", то лишь в том смысле, что он открыл и показал Путь к Освобождению, Нирване. Но Путь мы должны осилить сами. Поэтому не думайте, что если я вдруг достигну Пробуждения, то в прямом смысле прийду и спасу Вас от сансары! ) При всём желании, но без Вашего собственного участия, этого не может сделать даже Будда.. 
> _ "Вам должно делать вашу работу, ибо Татхагаты  лишь учат пути"._


Это лишь набор слов и цитат. А вот на деле.....

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это лишь набор слов и цитат. А вот на деле.....


На деле всё несколько хуже, ленюсь много.. Но я буду стараться! )

----------

Алексей Л (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> На деле всё несколько хуже, ленюсь много.. Но я буду стараться! )


Сергей, а вы когда-нибудь давали клятву бодхисаттвы? Это ведь уже необратимо.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, а вы когда-нибудь давали клятву бодхисаттвы? Это ведь уже необратимо.


Нет, не давал. И пока не вижу такой необходимости. Зачем принуждать себя к чему-то?

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не давал. И пока не вижу такой необходимости. Зачем принуждать себя к чему-то?


И правильно. Только незачем в таком случае цитировать Шантидеву.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И правильно. Только незачем в таком случае цитировать Шантидеву.


Это действует Вам на нервы, или какая-то другая причина есть для запрета цитировать Шантидеву? )

----------

Aion (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Это действует Вам на нервы, или какая-то другая причина есть для запрета цитировать Шантидеву? )


Нет, мне просто непонятно, как можно быть тхеравадином и цитировать Шантидеву-бодхисаттву.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет, мне просто непонятно, как можно быть тхеравадином и цитировать Шантидеву-бодхисаттву.


Для этого нужно выйти за рамки надуманных ограничений.) Нет, я не имею ввиду реализацию, а просто предлагаю мыслить своей головой, а не догматами школ.

"Полагайся на учение, а не на человека;
Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова;
Полагайся на абсолютный смысл, а не на относительный;
Полагайся на мудрость, а не на обыденный ум."

----------

Aion (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Для этого нужно выйти за рамки надуманных ограничений.) Нет, я не имею ввиду реализацию, а просто предлагаю мыслить своей головой, а не догматами школ.
> 
> "Полагайся на учение, а не на человека;
> Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова;
> Полагайся на абсолютный смысл, а не на относительный;
> Полагайся на мудрость, а не на обыденный ум."


Ну так полагайтесь.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Для этого нужно выйти за рамки надуманных ограничений.) Нет, я не имею ввиду реализацию, а просто предлагаю мыслить своей головой, а не догматами школ.
> 
> "Полагайся на учение, а не на человека;
> Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова;
> Полагайся на абсолютный смысл, а не на относительный;
> Полагайся на мудрость, а не на обыденный ум."


Принцип четырёх опор есть только в махаяне. В тхераваде другой принцип: "только ПК!"

----------


## Алексей Л

> Сергей, а вы когда-нибудь давали клятву бодхисаттвы? Это ведь уже необратимо.


нашли что у тхеравадина спросить  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> нашли что у тхеравадина спросить


То была ирония.

----------

Алексей Л (13.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Дальше последовала просьба Брахмы


Ну вот какая важная у Брахмы заслуга, но об этом не вспоминают  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> А архаты обладают всеведением?


Не должны, архат это невозвращенец в сансару, что тоже не мало но и не будда еще

----------


## Thaitali

> А чем вы поможете другим, если угаснете?


Когда человек идет по Пути к освобождению, практикует, его ум очищается, уменьшается количество негатива, появляется истинное понимание многих вещей, уменьшаются  привязанности и т.д. Он видит результаты движения по этому Пути, в том числе осознанность, увеличение счастья и любви – это обычно усиливает его мотивацию двигаться дальше и у многих появляется желание помогать другим в движении на этом Пути, параллельно со своим движением.
Не обязательно достигать полного освобождения, для помощи другим. При этом некоторые,  на каком-то этапе, становятся теми, кого в Махаяне называют бодхисаттвами - по сути, просто не берутся обеты и обязательства, это происходит по велению сердца. ИМХО.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А если серьёзно, то всеведение и другие способности Будды (так называемые "десять сил Татхагаты") являются своего рода "побочными" эффектами практики парамит (совершенств) в течении многих жизней.


  Это не как вы выразились побочный, это один из основных признаков буддовости, будда это когда развиты все качества

----------


## Алексей Л

> И правильно. Только незачем в таком случае цитировать Шантидеву.


Не торопите парня, я же говорю что он еще не созрел, придет время- даст, (вон уже Шантидеву помаленьку читает  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Принцип четырёх опор есть только в махаяне. В тхераваде другой принцип: "только ПК!"


Нет такого принципа. Это никак не следует из того, что тхеравадины считают свловом Будды только ПК. Вам уже говорили, причем не однократно, что тхеравада не надевает новые колодки на мозг, в виде каких-то "воззрений", а наоборот освобождает от колодок."!  Носиться с воззрениями в голове и верить им - это удел новичков из поп-буддизма. Принцип четырёх опор - это вполне здравый подход, суть которого  можно найти в учениях ПК. И на мой взгляд, тхеравадины следуют этому принципу даже в большей степени, хотя бы в том, что полагаются именно на учение, а не на человека(гуру).  :Wink:

----------

Vladiimir (13.08.2014), Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Ничего себе, буквоедство! Семантические потери при такой вольной интерпретации довольно большие. В "sabbe dhammā anattā", слово anattā - существительно ед. числа (не-я, не-атта), а не прилагательное мн. числа (безаттовые, т.е. бессамостные). Здесь anattā представляет собой компаунд кармадхарая.
> 
> Действительно, есть случаи, когда anatta употребляется, как прилагательное, со значением "беззаттовый" (тип компаунда - бахуврихи) - в таком случае и надо переводить, как "лишены я, бессамостные". 
> 
> Совершенно непонятно, зачем эти две разные конструкции переводить одинаково и обеднять, тем самым, перевод.
> 
> При точном переводе, например, будет виден переход к поздней махаянской концепции "пустоты", ее развитие.


Мне непонятно другое - как можно из Дхаммы делать переводческий буддизм, когда цепляние за слово подменяет понимание. Вы хотите что, классифицировать пустоту? Не находите ли вы это эдакой пелевинщиной? )
Будда говорил - везде и всегда - о том, что существуют лишь совокупности, элементы пустой природы, которые соединились благодаря карме и захваченности, благодаря жажде и невежеству. Ни один из этих элементов не составляет Я и не является личностью.  

«Тело, о бхикку, не является вами. Если бы тело являлось вами, то оно не приводило бы к мучению, и была бы возможность приказывать ему: «Пусть моё тело будет таким-то, пусть моё тело не будет таким - то». Но поскольку, о бхикку, тело не является вами и приводит к мучению,  то нет шанса отдавать ему приказания: «Пусть моё тело будет таким - то, пусть моё тело не будет таким-то».
…Чувство… сознание… восприятие… намерения, о бхикку, не являются вами».  (СН.22.59)
А вы тут все с семантикой и прилагательными...

----------

Won Soeng (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Когда спрашивают, что такое "анатта" и на это отвечают, что "анатта" это значит, что нет я, это не соответствует словам Будды. Про анатта говорится в ряде сутт и содержание этих проповедей, что пять кхандх - не я или шесть сфер контакта - не я.
> Отличие популярного мнения, что анатта это "нет я", от того, что говорил Будда в следующем:
> - Будда говорит о качествах, атрибутах, свойствах мира: кхандх, аятан. Т.е. объектом, о котором идет речь в его проповеди, являются кхандхи (или аятаны), наблюдаемые вещи, и говорится об их некоторых характеристиках.
> Результатом того, что ученик Будды мудро видит, что пять кхандх пусты от я, является разочарование в них, освобождение от страсти (вирага) и освобождение (вимоккха) вместе со знанием освобождения.
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.059.kual.html
> - в популярном, но не соответствующем словам Будды, изложении, что "анатта это нет никакого "я"" - во первых это не слова Будды, а какое-то суждение, некоторым образом выведенное (верно или не верно, пока не обсуждаю) из его слов. В этом суждении объектом является неопределенная сущность "я". Неопределенная, т.к. в мире есть разные мнения о том, что такое я. И утверждается, что этой сущности нет. Т.е. это просто другое утверждение, с другим субъектом высказывания и со своим предикатом. Причем высказывание запутывающее. И, насколько я знаю, нет ни одной сутты, где бы Будда утверждал буквально: "нет я".
> Т.е. Будда говорит об одном, а люди, которые говорят, что "я" нет, говорят о другом.
> Это имеет совершенно практический аспект. Слова Будды можно обдумывать, можно рассматривать кхандхи, "медитировать", чтобы постичь их качество "анатта".
> А высказывание "нет я" утверждает о несуществовании чего-то, непонятно чего, и размышление об этом Будда относил к путанице мнений: "есть ли я, был ли я, буду ли я" и т.д.
> ...


Ну да, я даже знаю, откуда это все пошлО, 
http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/anatta.htm
дост. Тханиссаро Бхикку пытается намекнуть, что за пятью кхандхам может быть некое "я", о котором Будда не рассказал, и что это я и достигнет Ниббаны. Западные буддисты называют иногда этого монаха этерналистом, потому что в его воззрениях сквозит надежда на некое утонченное неизменное сознание, которое есть первооснова всего и которое не меняется. Это и есть путаница мнений. 
Не надо выдумывать "нет я", потому что здесь встает вопрос "у кого его нет!" А здесь субъекта нет и быть не может
Бхиккуни Ваджира говорит прямым текстом, что существуют лишь кхандхи:

… Ты веришь, что есть существо?
Это воззрение Мары!
В кружении совокупностей земных
Тебе существа не найти.
Так именуют существом того, кто есть лишь груды.
Страдания существуют, и возникают лишь они.
Не что иное, как страдание возникло    –    и исчезнет.
(СН.5.10)
Kinnu sattoti paccesi māradiṭṭhigatannu te, 
Suddhasaṅkhārapuñjoyaṃ nayidha sattūpalabbhati. 
Yathā hi aṅgasambhārā hoti saddo rato iti, 
Evaṃ khandhesu santesu hoti sattoti sammuti3. 
Dukkhameva hi sambhoti dukkhaṃ tiṭṭhati veti ca, 
Atha kho māro pāpimā jānāti maṃ vajirā bhikkhunīti dukkhī dummano tatthevantaradhāyīti.

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> И, насколько я знаю, нет ни одной сутты, где бы Будда утверждал буквально: "нет я".
> Как-то так.


К сожалению, вы не очень хорошо знаете

Если бы на самом деле существовало "Я", то существовало бы и то, что принадлежит "Я". Однако на самом деле, в действительности, не могут быть найдены ни "Я", ни что- либо принадлежащее ему, и, следовательно, не будет ли полнейшей глупостью заявлять: "Это мир, а это я; после смерти я буду неизменным, продолжающим существовать и вечным"?
М. 2

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Жека, позвольте немного вступиться за дост. Тханиссаро.

Дело в том, что понять "есть лишь совокупности" можно по разному. И нередко примитивное "атомистическое" понимание неких абсолютно бытующих дхарм-атомов, из которых собираются совокупности становится претензией на истину.

В действительности же, куда более правильно представлять, что все создано одним лишь умом, это позволяет до последнего видеть дхармы лишь как составляющие конструкций ума, несамостоятельные зависимые. 

Для многих учеников процесс углубления в анализ дхарм (памятование качеств ума, согласно четырем основам памятования или праджняпарамиту, согласно сутрам праджняпарамиты) многократно кардинально меняет точку зрения от одной крайности к другой, постепенно отказываясь от этих крайностей в пользу все более тонкого видения и понимания действительности как она есть (срединный путь).

Для очень большого числа учеников вопрос, есть ли за дхармами некое сознание их создающее - помогает не фиксироваться на примитивных представлениях.

Мой учитель математики нередко проверял, понимает ли ученик решение задачи или просто воспроизводит его механически. Причем, чаще всего, это начиналось очень просто: "неправильно, два". И ученик, который уверен в решении, мог отстоять его. А тот кто лишь выучил последовательность значков - терялся и возмущался несправедливости. 

Поэтому в ответ на фразу "нет никакого вечного сознания" следует возражение: "неправильно". Тот, кто действительно видит совокупности и взаимообусловленное возникновение - не растеряется и не будет возмущаться. Тот же, кто не видит, и опирается лишь на авторитетные тексты, не сможет отстоять.

Поэтому и учат наставники тому, чтобы погружаться в анализ, а не просто доверять авторитетным текстам. Слова авторитетных текстов часто лишь кажутся понятными.

В некоторых традициях ученики проходят несколько кругов крайностей, пока истина не станет ясна с любой точки зрения.

----------

Антончик (11.09.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

Существо (сатта) и "я" - это разные понятия. Так же, как и понятие пуггала - еще одно.
Ошибка в том, что ищется ответ из двух: "есть я", "нет я", а оба суждения не годятся. Точно так же, как не годятся "есть татхагата после смерти", "нет татхагаты после смерти". Есть одна сутта, где бхиккхуни Кхема приводит  сравнение с количеством капель воды в океане или песчинок в Ганге. Как невозможно точно до одной сосчитать их, так же невозможно описать Татхагату. Татхагата оставил пять кхандх и описать его через них невозможно, поэтому утверждения "есть татхагата после смерти", "нет татхагаты после смерти" (и еще 2) не годятся.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html
Эссе Тханиссаро Бхикху тут не при чем. Я написал простые по-моему, проверяемые вещи с отсылкой к текстам сутт.

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

Won Soeng
вам нет необходимости за кого-то вступаться, мы же не на войне. 
Для того, чтобы понять взаимоотношения ума и материи (нама рупы) очень полезно изучать Абхидхамму. Это крайне полезное чтение. 
И вместо споров лучше наблюдать за появлением и исчезновением своих совокупностей, тогда не надо будет ничего измышлять о каком-то скрытом за ними Я

«Бхикку, достигший совершенного памятования,
Наблюдает пяти кхандх появление и разрушение;
Наполнясь восторгом и блаженством, 
Бессмертное постигнет он прямым знанием.  
Yato yato sammasati, khandhānaṃ udayabbayaṃ
Labhatī pītipāmojjaṃ, amataṃ taṃ vijānataṃ».  (Дхмп.25.374)

----------

Won Soeng (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> дост. Тханиссаро Бхикку пытается намекнуть, что за пятью кхандхам может быть некое "я", о котором Будда не рассказал, и что это я и достигнет Ниббаны. Западные буддисты называют иногда этого монаха этерналистом..


Может у него и есть какая-то своя точка зрения по поводу участи пробужденного после париниббаны, но я лично не вижу у него никаких намёков, что за пятью кхнадхами есть некое "я" или сознание.)  Досточтимый Тханиссаро порой высказывается по поводу другого термина - "виннянам анидассанам", совсем не утверждая, что оно остается существовать всегда.

Вот кстати интересная статья Бхиккху Суджато "Ниббана - не сознание".




> Бхиккуни Ваджира говорит прямым текстом, что существуют лишь кхандхи:


Да, поэтому утверждение "нет я" - это излишнее теоретизирование. Как сказал sergey: "в этом суждении объектом является неопределенная сущность "я". Неопределенная, т.к. в мире есть разные мнения о том, что такое я. И утверждается, что этой сущности нет". Но Будда не говорил ни о каких сущностях, наоборот, в действительность есть лишь скандхи. Об этом же говорит и Тханиссаро Бхиккху, когда речь идет о том, что вопросы существования или не-существования "я" не заслуживают внимания. Из этого не следует, что он оставляет место некоему "я".

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Существо (сатта) и "я" - это разные понятия. Так же, как и понятие пуггала - еще одно.
> Ошибка в том, что ищется ответ из двух: "есть я", "нет я", а оба суждения не годятся. Точно так же, как не годятся "есть татхагата после смерти", "нет татхагаты после смерти". Есть одна сутта, где бхиккхуни Кхема приводит  сравнение с количеством капель воды в океане или песчинок в Ганге. Как невозможно точно до одной сосчитать их, так же невозможно описать Татхагату. Татхагата оставил пять кхандх и описать его через них невозможно, поэтому утверждения "есть татхагата после смерти", "нет татхагаты после смерти" (и еще 2) не годятся.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html
> Эссе Тханиссаро Бхикху тут не при чем. Я написал простые по-моему, проверяемые вещи с отсылкой к текстам сутт.


То есть существо, я и личность - это все разное?))
А у кого что ищется, кстати? Вы говорите о том, что не надо заниматься спекуляциями - я согласна. Но вопрос- то в том, что Будда прекрасно все объяснил: что существо это сочетание пяти совокупностей привязанности, нама-рупа. И что за всем этим нет никакой сверх личности, но есть только кхандхи. Когда архат оставил совокупности, как змея оставляет старую кожу, он уже не может быть описан в их рамках, потому что он не вовлечен. Однако это не означает, что у него при этом появилось какое-то я. Дхамма не о том, чтобы приобрести - она о том, чтобы все оставить: ум, чувства, восприятие, намерения и тело. Не вовлекаться и таким образом освободиться.

----------


## sergey

> К сожалению, вы не очень хорошо знаете
> 
> Если бы на самом деле существовало "Я", то существовало бы и то, что принадлежит "Я". Однако на самом деле, в действительности, не могут быть найдены ни "Я", ни что- либо принадлежащее ему, и, следовательно, не будет ли полнейшей глупостью заявлять: "Это мир, а это я; после смерти я буду неизменным, продолжающим существовать и вечным"?
> М. 2


Я знаю этот отрывок из Алагадуппама сутты. В нем Будда не говорит "нет я". Выражение, переведенное как "не могут быть найдены", 
Ньянапоника тхера переводит как "Since in truth and in fact, self and self's property _do not obtain_,"Тханиссаро Бхиккху как "Monks, where a self or what belongs to self _are not pinned down as a truth or reality_, "
Но _точно такое же_ выражение Будда использует в Анурадха-сутте в отношении Татхагаты. Если бы это означало "нет", то правильным было бы сказать, что "Татхагаты нет". Но, как видно из приведенной мной Кхема-сутты, такое высказывание не годится.
На мой взгляд, это имеет отношение к тому. что говорит дост. Сарипутта в Коттхита сутте, что утверждения "с утишением и прекращением шести сфер нет ничего больше" и "с утишением и прекращением шести сфер есть что-то еще" оба суть усложнение неусложняемого, а с прекращением шести сфер усложнение прекращается.
Вот тут перевод сутты есть: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post435485

----------

Vladiimir (13.08.2014), Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Да, поэтому утверждение "нет я" - это излишнее теоретизирование. Как сказал sergey: "в этом суждении объектом является неопределенная сущность "я". Неопределенная, т.к. в мире есть разные мнения о том, что такое я. И утверждается, что этой сущности нет". Но Будда не говорил ни о каких сущностях, наоборот, в действительность есть лишь скандхи. Об этом же говорит и Тханиссаро Бхиккху, когда речь идет о том, что вопросы существования или не-существования "я" не заслуживают внимания. Из этого не следует, что он оставляет место некоему "я".


Ну, дело в том, что вопрос о существовании души (я, абсолюта) он отнюдь не является неважным, ибо это вопрос, который занимает любого мыслящего человека тысячелетиями. И было бы крайне странно, что великий Учитель бы ничего не ответил на этот счет.
Нет, Будда вполне  дает ответ на то, из чего состоит существо и по полочкам раскладывает его, объясняя: "Это - то то, и оно создано по такой - то причине. И оно непостоянно и неуправляемо. Оно не является вашим Я".
Таким образом, методом проникновения и анализа человек постигает, что все составляющее его т н личность не является Я. Он оставляет это и не ищет ничего "большего" (сверх-я), и ему даже не надо этого делать, равно как и говорить, что Будда не говорил, что я - не существует. 
Йоги медитирует во имя того, чтобы увидеть возникновение и исчезновение кхандх    –    смотрит на этот процесс снова и снова: на рождение и умирание сознания, чувств, восприятия, намерений, материи…  Снова и снова, снова и снова. Он приходит к ясному осознанию тела и ума как пустых и безличных, видя, что это просто возникновение и исчезновение, за которым не стоит никакой сущности, никакой личности.  И никто еще не из постигших это не жаловался, что не нашел чего- то, кстати.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

> То есть существо, я и личность - это все разное?))


Да. Не могу сейчас отвечать дальше, я на работе. Но посмотрите, как в суттах слово пуггала Будда использует и в отношении Будды и в отношении архатов. А про "сатта" он говорит, что оно есть, когда есть страсть.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...l.html#iti-084
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Я знаю этот отрывок из Алагадуппама сутты. В нем Будда не говорит "нет я". Выражение, переведенное как "не могут быть найдены", 
> Ньянапоника тхера переводит как "Since in truth and in fact, self and self's property _do not obtain_,"Тханиссаро Бхиккху как "Monks, where a self or what belongs to self _are not pinned down as a truth or reality_, "
> Но _точно такое же_ выражение Будда использует в Анурадха-сутте в отношении Татхагаты. Если бы это означало "нет", то правильным было бы сказать, что "Татхагаты нет". Но, как видно из приведенной мной Кхема-сутты, такое высказывание не годится.
> На мой взгляд, это имеет отношение к тому. что говорит дост. Сарипутта в Коттхита сутте, что утверждения "с утишением и прекращением шести сфер нет ничего больше" и "с утишением и прекращением шести сфер есть что-то еще" оба суть усложнение неусложняемого, а с прекращением шести сфер усложнение прекращается.
> Вот тут перевод сутты есть: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post435485


При чем тут "Татхагаты нет?"
Мы говорим о параматтхе, а не о саммути. 
Из дост. Бхикку Бодхи

Такие термины, как "гора", "земля"  - относятся к концептам на основе сочетания элементов, их образующих; 
"дом", "машина" - на основе объединения разных материалов;
"личность", "человек" - на основе пяти совокупностей; 
"время", "месяц", "год" - на основе положения луны; 
"касина" - на основе ментального построения (джханы). 
Все эти вещи не существуют в абсолютном смысле, становясь объектом сознания в качестве тени окончательной реальности.

----------


## Жека

> Да. Не могу сейчас отвечать дальше, я на работе. Но посмотрите, как в суттах слово пуггала Будда использует и в отношении Будды и в отношении архатов. А про "сатта" он говорит, что оно есть, когда есть страсть.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...l.html#iti-084
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html


Ну, мы опять будем заниматься буквоедством? Неужели вы не видите, что мы сейчас вообще не о словах? Сам Будда говорил, что в одном языке одно понятие обозначается одним словом,, в другом - другим. Вопрос- то в не этом совсем.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Для того, чтобы понять взаимоотношения ума и материи (нама рупы) очень полезно изучать Абхидхамму. Это крайне полезное чтение.


Только читать?

----------


## Жека

> Только читать?


Вы же сам знаете ответ  :Wink: 
Мы недавно с Надеждой (мэй-чи) обсуждали возможность обычного медитирующего постичь Абхидхамму прямым опытом, например, увидеть момент существования читты или рупы. Говорят, что в бирманских монастырях этому учат.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну да, я даже знаю, откуда это все пошлО, 
> http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/anatta.htm
> дост. Тханиссаро Бхикку пытается намекнуть, что за пятью кхандхам может быть некое "я", о котором Будда не рассказал, и что это я и достигнет Ниббаны.


Где именно Тханиссаро Бхиккху пытается намекнуть? Цитату с "намеком" можете привести?




> Западные буддисты называют иногда этого монаха этерналистом


Некоторые западные буддисты на форумах?

----------


## Антон Соносон

пространство (место) может быть сознанием? Что в этом отношении говорят тексты (Абхидхарма  :Smilie: )?
про свою задницу, ой, извините - скандхи - это более-менее непонятно, но как быть с тем?

----------


## Жека

> Где именно Тханиссаро Бхиккху пытается намекнуть? Цитату с "намеком" можете привести?
> 
> 
> Некоторые западные буддисты на форумах?


Цитата
_
Во-первых, идея отсутствия «Я» плохо согласуется с другими буддийскими учениями, например, с учением о камме и , – если нет «Я», то что же тогда пожинает плоды кармы и претерпевает перерождения? Во-вторых, это плохо согласуется с нашими иудео-христианскими истоками, которые предполагают существование бессмертной души или «Я», как основной предпосылки духовности – если «Я» не существует, то в чем же тогда цель духовной жизни?_
Во-первых, идея о карме прекрасно согласуется с отсутствием личности и самости, потому что мы говорим не о некой ледяной судьбе или злом роке, а о предпосылках, причинах и потенциале возможностей, которые присутствуют в данном континиуме и могут при определенных причинах прийти в действие (сработает карма - випака).
Во-вторых, Будду мало волновало, к счастью, согласуется ли его Учение с иудео-христианскими истоками монахов третьего тысячелетия) 
Ну и так далее.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, дело в том, что вопрос о существовании души (я, абсолюта) он отнюдь не является неважным, ибо это вопрос, который занимает любого мыслящего человека тысячелетиями. И было бы крайне странно, что великий Учитель бы ничего не ответил на этот счет.


Никто конечно же не намекает на существование чего-то там помимо кхандх. Да и всё, чему учил Будда не оставляет оснований полагать существование души (я, абсолюта) и т.п. Просто отрицание существования "я" - уже говорит о привязанности к неким взглядам о "я". Это не буквоедство, это просто правильный подход к учению об Анатта.
Вот из Аллагаддупама сутты:


"Монахи, было бы хорошо прицепиться к такой доктрине «я», цепляние к которой не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния. Но видите ли вы [такое] цепляние к доктрине о «я», которое не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния?
«Нет, Учитель».
«Хорошо, монахи. Я тоже не вижу такого цепляния к доктрине о «я», которое не приводило бы к возникновению печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния."


Согласно пояснению Дост. Бхиккху Бодхи, само наличие воззрения о "я" несёт в себе привязанность к этому воззрению. Однако, как он поясняет далее, можно умело пользоваться концепциями этих доктрин в философском рассмотрении, не имея при этом воззрения о "я". В качестве одного из примеров он приводит одну из строф Дхаммапады, где Будда оперирует понятиями самости, т.е. понятием "я", душа, эго, самость, а также ДН 9, где Будда напрямую говорит о том, что Татхагата использует эти понятия, не цепляясь к ним.

----------

Vladiimir (13.08.2014), Won Soeng (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Никто конечно же не намекает на существование чего-то там помимо кхандх.


я намекаю, 278 пост

----------


## Нико

> Мне непонятно другое - как можно из Дхаммы делать переводческий буддизм, когда цепляние за слово подменяет понимание. Вы хотите что, классифицировать пустоту? Не находите ли вы это эдакой пелевинщиной? )
> 
> Будда говорил - везде и всегда - о том, что существуют лишь совокупности, элементы пустой природы, которые соединились благодаря карме и захваченности, благодаря жажде и невежеству. Ни один из этих элементов не составляет Я и не является личностью.


Перевод имеет большое значение, ведь многие изучают буддизм в переводах лишь. Так что ошибка переводчика пагубно отражается на Дхарме.
Насчёт классификации пустоты -- есть такое дело. Т.е. сама пустота одна, и разница лишь в основе пустоты. Это может быть пустота личности и пустота дхарм, и последнее, как вы правильно указали, отрицается в ПК.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Никто конечно же не намекает на существование чего-то там помимо кхандх. Да и всё, чему учил Будда не оставляет оснований полагать существование души (я, абсолюта) и т.п. Просто отрицание существование "я" - уже говорит о привязанности к неким взглядам о "я". Это не буквоедство, это просто правильный подход к учению об Анатта.
> 
> [COLOR="#000080"]"где Будда напрямую говорит о том, что Татхагата использует эти понятия, не цепляясь к ним.


Ну так давайте тоже использовать понятия, не цепляясь к ним :-)
Я просто не вижу ничего страшного в том, чтобы сказать, что Будда отрицал наличие "Я" в каком- либо феномене живой и неживой природы, сконструированном (санкхата) и несконструированном (асанкхата).
Да и взгляд: "Я не имею воззрений о Я" - точно такое же воззрение, если уж на то пошло. 
Есть красивая сутта, где Будда спрашивает монахов, стали бы они страдать, если бы кто- то сломал ветки в этом лесу, и они ответили - нет, потому что эти ветки не имеют к нам никакого отношения. И Будда подвел это к пяти кхандхам: они так же -  не ваши, не я. Если отпустить их - то что тогда вообще останется существовать? Если просто наблюдать приход и спад?

----------


## Фил

А на самом деле не все так просто.
Одно дело - нет оснований полагать,  другое дело - отрицать.
Отрицать, это, по сути, что-то утверждать.

----------

Альбина (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Во-первых, идея отсутствия «Я» плохо согласуется с другими буддийскими учениями, например, с учением о камме и , – если нет «Я», то что же тогда пожинает плоды кармы и претерпевает перерождения? Во-вторых, это плохо согласуется с нашими иудео-христианскими истоками, которые предполагают существование бессмертной души или «Я», как основной предпосылки духовности – если «Я» не существует, то в чем же тогда цель духовной жизни?[/I]


По-моему здесь просто о крайности нигилизма идёт речь.) Никаких намёков на существование абсолютного "я" тут вроде нет.) Просто некоторые люди услышав о том, что буддисты якобы отрицают существование "я", "души", делают вывод, что буддийское учение близко к позиции материализма, бездуховности. Поэтому Тханиссаро Бхиккху и начал повествование с уровня относительной истины, где используются такие термины как "я", "ты", "существо", личность", на этом уровне ничего из перечисленного не отрицаются.
 Основная проблема материализма объяснена (по сути, но не детально) в МН 60, где Будда говорит, что если воззрения такие, что эта жизнь единственная, то тогда существует возможность (опасная), что человек будет себя плохо вести телом, речью, умом. И если в реальности эта жизнь и в самом деле единственная, то тогда он "спасён" после смерти - даже несмотря на плохое поведение. Но если он ошибся, и жизнь продолжится, то тогда его ждёт плохой удел (что является опасностью материалистического воззрения). Плюс к этому, из-за его плохого поведения его будут критиковать другие люди, из-за чего ему будет фигово в этой самой жизни.

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

например, у пространства (места) нет органов чувств и ощущений, но есть форма и контакт, нет клеш, но есть движущие силы, которые это пространство сформировали, оно подвержено становлению и разрушению. Есть ли у такого места сознание?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Цитата
> _
> Во-первых, идея отсутствия «Я» плохо согласуется с другими буддийскими учениями, например, с учением о камме и , – если нет «Я», то что же тогда пожинает плоды кармы и претерпевает перерождения? Во-вторых, это плохо согласуется с нашими иудео-христианскими истоками, которые предполагают существование бессмертной души или «Я», как основной предпосылки духовности – если «Я» не существует, то в чем же тогда цель духовной жизни?_


Ну, это общеизвестные вещи, да такое понимание плохо согласуется с общепринятым представлениями. Разве это секрет? Где здесь говорится, "что за пятью кхандхам может быть некое "я", о котором Будда не рассказал, и что это я и достигнет Ниббаны." Вот я этого не вижу. И многие люди не видят. В том числе и многие западные буддисты не считают его "етерналистом". Тханиссаро, как я его понимаю, обычно говорит о  непривязанности к взгляду "атта не существует", но это не значит, что он призывает привязаться к взгляду "атта существует". Я лично у него подобного не встречал.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Т.е. сама пустота одна, и разница лишь в основе пустоты. Это может быть пустота личности и пустота дхарм, и последнее, как вы правильно указали, отрицается в ПК.


Пустота дхамм отрицается? Привидите основания для такого утверждения. Можете начать вот с этой сутты:

Пхена пиндупама сутта

----------


## Сергей Ч

> про свою задницу, ой, извините - скандхи - это более-менее непонятно, но как быть с тем?


Патичча-самуппада - Взаимозависимое Возникновение

----------

Антон Соносон (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Пустота дхамм отрицается? Привидите основания для такого утверждения. Можете начать вот с этой сутты:
> 
> Пхена пиндупама сутта


Тогда опровергните вот эту цитату от Жеки:

Бхиккуни Ваджира говорит прямым текстом, что существуют лишь кхандхи:

… Ты веришь, что есть существо?
Это воззрение Мары!
В кружении совокупностей земных
Тебе существа не найти.
Так именуют существом того, кто есть лишь груды.
Страдания существуют, и возникают лишь они.
Не что иное, как страдание возникло – и исчезнет.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Патичча-самуппада - Взаимозависимое Возникновение


вопрос относится к не живым формам (существам), напр., хозяйственный магазин, лесная поляна, кладбище, город Токио, город Припять и т.п.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда опровергните вот эту цитату от Жеки:
> 
> Бхиккуни Ваджира говорит прямым текстом, что существуют лишь кхандхи:
> 
> … Ты веришь, что есть существо?
> Это воззрение Мары!
> В кружении совокупностей земных
> Тебе существа не найти.
> Так именуют существом того, кто есть лишь груды.
> ...


 :Big Grin:  

Тут совсем о другом говорится, о том, что в действительности есть лишь дхармы; никакое "я" (атта) ни в самих явлениях, ни где-то ещё, не обнаруживается. Про пустоту скандх я уже привёл выше Пхена пиндупама сутту.

----------

Жека (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

Сергей Ч, а вы принимаете "четыре печати":

1. Всё составное непостоянно.
2. Всё загрязнённое имеет природу страдания.
3. Все дхармы пусты и бессамостны
4. Нирвана есть покой.

?

----------


## Нико

> Тут совсем о другом говорится, о том, что в действительности есть лишь дхармы; никакое "я" (атта) ни в самих явлениях, ни где-то ещё, не обнаруживается. Про пустоту скандх я уже привёл выше Пхена пиндупама сутту.


А скандхи это не дхармы? :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей Ч, а вы принимаете "четыре печати":
> 
> ?


1.Всё составное непостоянно? -- да, "Саббэ самкхара аничча".
2.Всё загрязнённое имеет природу страдания? -- кто бы спорил, клеши действительно являются причиной страданий.
3.Все дхармы пусты и бессамостны -- если тут имеется ввиду взаимообусловленность дхарм, то да, принимается. Не принимаются в тхераваде только иллюзионистские теории.
4.Нирвана есть покой -- ну тут без комментариев. )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А скандхи это не дхармы?


Нет, скандхи - это группы дхарм.)

----------


## Нико

> 3.Все дхармы пусты и бессамостны -- если тут имеется ввиду взаимообусловленность дхарм, то да, принимается. Не принимаются в тхераваде только иллюзионистские теории.


Взаимозависимость дхарм и есть их пустота. У вас неконвенциональный подход к тхераваде. )

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, скандхи - это группы дхарм.)


Группу людей называют "людьми", так же и группы дхарм -- "дхармами".  :Kiss:

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Взаимозависимость дхарм и есть их пустота. У вас неконвенциональный подход к тхераваде. )


Нико, я ведь уже неоднократно писал Вам, что это не у меня неконвенциональный подход к тхераваде, это у Вас недостаточно о ней знаний. )
По поводу пустоты в школах буддизма на другом форуме было обсуждение. Можете ознакомиться.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, я ведь уже неоднократно писал Вам, что это не у меня неконвенциональный подход к тхераваде, это у Вас недостаточно о ней знаний. )
> По поводу пустоты в школах буддизма на другом форуме было обсуждение. Можете ознакомиться.


Спасибо, но мне известны воззрения о пустоте в разных школах буддизма. По-моему, вам они не совсем известны.

----------


## Аурум

> Нет такого принципа. Это никак не следует из того, что тхеравадины считают свловом Будды только ПК. Вам уже говорили, причем не однократно, что тхеравада не надевает новые колодки на мозг, в виде каких-то "воззрений", а наоборот освобождает от колодок."!  Носиться с воззрениями в голове и верить им - это удел новичков из поп-буддизма. Принцип четырёх опор - это вполне здравый подход, суть которого  можно найти в учениях ПК. И на мой взгляд, тхеравадины следуют этому принципу даже в большей степени, хотя бы в том, что полагаются именно на учение, а не на человека(гуру).


Учение тхеравады основано на ПК. Канон предполагает некое строго определённое количество текстов признаное некой школой священным писанием.
Если вы знаете какие-то тексты кроме ПК, которые являются священными и обязательными к изучению в тхераваде (кроме джатак и канонических комментариев), то будьте любезны, приведите пример.
Принцип четырёх опор изложен Асангой в труде "Махаяна-сутра-ламкара-карика", а Васубандху (брат Асанги) сделал обширный комментарий на этот текст. Одно название уже предполагает, что к тхераваде сей труд не имеет никакого отношения.
В ПК "Махаяна-сутра-ламкара-карика" не входит. Этим всё сказано.

----------

Нико (13.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> К сожалению, вы не очень хорошо знаете
> 
> Если бы на самом деле существовало "Я", то существовало бы и то, что принадлежит "Я". Однако на самом деле, в действительности, не могут быть найдены ни "Я", ни что- либо принадлежащее ему, и, следовательно, не будет ли полнейшей глупостью заявлять: "Это мир, а это я; после смерти я буду неизменным, продолжающим существовать и вечным"?
> М. 2


Ну, здесь, как Сергей уже говорил, говорится "не может быть обнаружено". Я не может быть обнаружено. Это обычное знание. У любого человека если спросить, можешь обнаружить свою Я (атту), что он ответит? Люди приходили и спрашивали: Есть ли у меня "атта"? Никто же не приходил и не спрашивал: "Есть ли у меня нос?" Нос вполне может быть обнаружен и засвидельствован, в отличии от атты.

В принципе "не может быть обнаружено" может в каком-то контексте равняться "не существует". С этим я бы и не спорил. Но суть в том, что именно говорится в сутте, чему именно в ней Будда учит. Будда разве говорит, что я буду вас учить о несуществовании атты? Или сейчас я вас научу что атты нет? Что именно происходит в сутте?

В сутте последовательно опровергаются 6 конкретных взглядов. 

Первый взгляд: форма - это мое, я являюсь этим, это моя атта. И далее тоже самое касательно чувств, восприятий, формаций, сознания. 

Шестой взгляд: "Этот мир – это атта. После смерти я буду постоянным, неизменным, вечным, не подверженным переменам. Я буду пребывать так в течение вечности - это мое, я являюсь этим, это моя "атта".
Вот именно для опровержения этого последнего, шестого взгляда Будда приводит процитированный Вами довод:



> Если бы на самом деле существовало "Я", то существовало бы и то, что принадлежит "Я". Однако на самом деле, в действительности, не могут быть найдены ни "Я", ни что- либо принадлежащее ему, и, следовательно, не будет ли полнейшей глупостью заявлять: "Это мир, а это я; после смерти я буду неизменным, продолжающим существовать и вечным"?


Он приводит понятный довод: Атта не обнаруживается. (И это действительно так.) О чем тогда говорить? Какой тогда "Это мир, это атта"? Следовательно надо относиться с к этому (упанишадскому) взгляду с правильным пониманием: это не мое, я не являюсь этим, это не моя атта. Т.е. здесь Будда не учит "несуществованию атты" или "существованию атты", а приводит очевидный довод: Раз атта не обнаруживается, то и говорить не о чем.

Лино я примерно так понимаю.

----------

Thaitali (13.08.2014), Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Учение тхеравады основано на ПК. Канон предполагает некое строго определённое количество текстов признаное некой школой священным писанием.


В отличие от священных писаний большинства мировых религий, Типитаку не следует воспринимать как некое послание свыше, содержащее неоспоримое учение божественной Истины, переданное пророком и требующее полного принятия на веру. Наоборот, в первую очередь необходимо самостоятельно определить их ценность, то есть начать на деле практиковать и самому убедиться, приносят ли они обещанный результат. Ценна истина, на которую указывают слова Типитаки, а не сами слова, которыми она излагается.




> Принцип четырёх опор изложен Асангой в труде "Махаяна-сутра-ламкара-карика", а Васубандху (брат Асанги) сделал обширный комментарий на этот текст. Одно название уже предполагает, что к тхераваде сей труд не имеет никакого отношения.


Хм.. разве я где-то писал, что "Махаяна-сутра-ламкара-карика" входит в ПК? Вроде нет. Запрещается ли тхеравадинам изучать тексты других буддийских школ? Тоже вроде нет. О чём тогда речь, мне не совсем понятно. )

----------

Thaitali (13.08.2014), Vladiimir (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Учение тхеравады основано на ПК. Канон предполагает некое строго определённое количество текстов признаное некой школой священным писанием.
> Если вы знаете какие-то тексты кроме ПК, которые являются священными и обязательными к изучению в тхераваде (кроме джатак и канонических комментариев), то будьте любезны, приведите пример.
> Принцип четырёх опор изложен Асангой в труде "Махаяна-сутра-ламкара-карика", а Васубандху (брат Асанги) сделал обширный комментарий на этот текст. Одно название уже предполагает, что к тхераваде сей труд не имеет никакого отношения.
> В ПК "Махаяна-сутра-ламкара-карика" не входит. Этим всё сказано.


Тхеравадины свободные люди. Могут спокойно читать и изучать Шантидэву или еще кого. Что, собственно, часто можно видеть, на лекциях Далай-Ламы, например. Изучают и сравнивают тексты. Ищут паралели и различия.

----------

Thaitali (13.08.2014), Won Soeng (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Тхеравадины свободные люди. Могут спокойно читать и изучать Шантидэву или еще кого. Что, собственно, часто можно видеть, на лекциях Далай-Ламы, например. Изучают и сравнивают тексты. Ищут паралели и различия.


Это похвально, просто хорошо бы не мешать усвоенное в одну кучу. )

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это похвально, просто хорошо бы не мешать усвоенное в одну кучу. )


Никто здесь (из участвующих в беседе), как я понимаю, не смешивает в кучу.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Тхеравадины свободные люди. Могут спокойно читать и изучать Шантидэву или еще кого. Что, собственно, часто можно видеть, на лекциях Далай-Ламы, например. Изучают и сравнивают тексты. Ищут паралели и различия.


Конечно свободные! Они могут и Коран изучать, и цитировать похожие места.

----------


## Жека

Vladimir
Просто меня смущает та лазейка, которая может быть использована в постулате, что Будда не говорил, что атта (я,душа) не существует (может, она, стало быть, существует?) И это такое оправдание для себя. А ведь когда тебе говорят, что:
1. Существо состоит из пяти кхандх.
2. Ни одна из этих кхандх не является твоим я.
3. Идея о тонком я вне кхандх есть измышление.
4. Все кхандхи, из которых "ты" состоишь постоянно меняются, они неуправляемы и тягостны по природе. "Это опухоль, это бедствие, это стрела, это нарыв..."  И только забыв их - ты обретаешь истинный покой. 
5. А есть ли что-то пятое? Хочется ли после этого рассуждать о том, анатта это возвратное местоимение и может ли оно быть прилагательным? Да какая разница)

----------


## Аурум

> В отличие от священных писаний большинства мировых религий, Типитаку не следует воспринимать как некое послание свыше, содержащее неоспоримое учение божественной Истины, переданное пророком и требующее полного принятия на веру. Наоборот, в первую очередь необходимо самостоятельно определить их ценность, то есть начать на деле практиковать и самому убедиться, приносят ли они обещанный результат. Ценна истина, на которую указывают слова Типитаки, а не сами слова, которыми она излагается.


Вы понимаете значение слова "канон"?
Только Палийский канон для тхеравады (за исключением джатак и Абхидхаммы) — Слово Будды. А больше Словом Будды для тхеравадинов нигде и никакой текст не признаётся.




> Хм.. разве я где-то писал, что "Махаяна-сутра-ламкара-карика" входит в ПК? Вроде нет. Запрещается ли тхеравадинам изучать тексты других буддийских школ? Тоже вроде нет. О чём тогда речь, мне не совсем понятно. )


Изучать что угодно можно. Мы уже говорили в других темах на это.
Непонятно? Поясню. Точнее, задам вопрос.
Если я в теме начну цитаты из какого-нибудь ламрима ставить, то как вы отреагируете? Не будете ПК вспоминать?

----------


## Жека

> Ну, это общеизвестные вещи, да такое понимание плохо согласуется с общепринятым представлением.


А Дхамма вообще плохо согласуется с общепринятым представление . Точнее - никак не согласуется. То, что чему радуются люди - это страдание, и это не значит, что нужно идти на поводу у большинства.

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это похвально, просто хорошо бы не мешать усвоенное в одну кучу. )





> Конечно свободные! Они могут и Коран изучать, и цитировать похожие места.


 Не хотелось бы думать, что в тибетском буддизме учат мыслить крайностями.. )
Вот например у того же Асанги кажется есть определение веры:




> "Что такое вера? Это глубокая убежденность, ясность-прозрачность (ума) и устремленность к тем вещам, которые подлины, имеют ценность и которые возможны. Она функционирует как базис для устойчивого интереса.
> Ясная, прозрачная вера – это ясный, прозрачный ум. Это такой подход, который появляется, когда человек прозревает значение таких ценностей как Три Драгоценности (Будда, Учение, Община)."


Хорошее определение веры (саддхи). Разве из того, что это сказал махаянский учитель, следует, что тхеравадин не должен принимать это определение? Нет. Вот если бы оно прямо противоречило ПК, тогда да, есть основания, чтобы это не принимать. Мешанина противоречивых воззрений действительно ни к чему. 

По поводу одного из трудов Асанги была кстати тема: дост. Валпола Рахула - Абхидхамма и Абхидхармасамуччая.

----------


## Жека

> Сергей Ч, а вы принимаете "четыре печати":
> 
> 1. Всё составное непостоянно.
> 2. Всё загрязнённое имеет природу страдания.
> 3. Все дхармы пусты и бессамостны
> 4. Нирвана есть покой.
> 
> ?


Вообще, Будда говорил не о четырех печатях, а о трех характеристиках (тилаккхана).
Он говорил, что появляется в мире Татхагата или нет, это остается законом природы, незыблемым правилом, основой бытия:
"Саббе санкхара аничча... Дуккха.. Анатта".

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Вообще, Будда говорил не о четырех печатях, а о трех характеристиках (тилаккхана).
> Он говорил, что появляется в мире Татхагата или нет, это остается законом природы, незыблемым правилом, основой бытия:
> "Саббе санкхара аничча... Дуккха.. Анатта".


Тибетские школы ориентируются на свой канон. А там другая версия.

----------


## Won Soeng

Жека, все дело в том, что разных идей о "я" очень много. Практически, люди очень редко задумываются, что такое они воспринимают как себя. Если рассматривать возникновение образа себя в потоке восприятия, чаще он возникает в отношении чего-то, как своего, как дополнение к своему. Однако вопрос анализа заключается в том, что все эти взгляды должны быть рассмотрены при их возникновении, и обнаружено, что всякий раз "я" оказывается лишь метафорой владения "своим".

Лазейки как таковой нет, мы все равно, снова и снова сталкиваемся с одними и теми же звеньями возникновения-прекращения. Мы снова и снова обнаруживаем лишь цепляние (и поэтому говорим о совокупностях цепляния и потоке цепляния). 

Вопрос не в том, чтобы заявить "не существует я", а в том, чтобы проанализировать, как именно возникают и прекращаются феномены, воспринимаемые как "я", "мое", "принадлежащее мне", "владеющее мной" и т.п. Поэтому Будда и не говорил о существовании или несуществовании, поскольку это попросту неконструктивно. Любая фиксированная идея становится завесой, заблуждением.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Непонятно? Поясню. Точнее, задам вопрос.
> Если я в теме начну цитаты из какого-нибудь ламрима ставить, то как вы отреагируете? Не будете ПК вспоминать?


Нормально отреагирую, просто ПК в данном случае будет приоритетом.) Если что-то будет прямо расходится с ПК, конечно же, я не смогу это принять.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тибетские школы ориентируются на свой канон. А там другая версия.


Как она звучит и чем отличается?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Конечно свободные! Они могут и Коран изучать, и цитировать похожие места.


Махаяна - это буддийская традиция.

----------


## Нико

> Нормально отреагирую, просто ПК в данном случае будет приоритетом.) Если что-то будет прямо расходится с ПК, конечно же, я не смогу это принять.


А пустоту дхарм приняли.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нормально отреагирую, просто ПК в данном случае будет приоритетом.) Если что-то будет прямо расходится с ПК, конечно же, я это не смогу принять.


Люди часто сравнивают лишь слова со словами, и находят различия в словах, но не знают сути. Поэтому полагаться лишь на слова - недостаточно. Я уже много раз обнаруживал, что за противоречиями между сутрами махаяны (праджняпарамиты) и сутрами палийского канона находятся важнейшие уточнения, не противоречащие канону, а очень глубоко и сильно проясняющие смысл, который не всем и не всегда сразу очевиден.

Кроме того, неоднократно встречал высказывания учителей, что учения праджняпарамиты не противоречат сутрам канона, они лишь практическое выражение того, как канон передавался в концентрированном виде для обучения конкретных учеников, конкретными учителями. 

Ну, и, действительно, есть еще элемент уловок (то есть того, что подводит к истине, а не выражает ее прямо). Однако этот элемент используется практически, поэтому он очень важен. 

Я всегда стараюсь очень глубоко анализировать противоречия, когда кто-то на такие указывает. Пока не припомню ни одного, которого бы не понял с обоих сторон и не увидел, что противоречие снято.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Нормально отреагирую, просто ПК в данном случае будет приоритетом.) Если что-то будет прямо расходится с ПК, конечно же, я это не смогу принять.


Вот именно, только палийский канон. ПК — приоритет для тхеравады.
А принцип четырех опор — приоритет для махаяны, да и источник чисто махаянский.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А пустоту дхарм приняли.


А разве где-то в каноне сказано, что дхармы непусты?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Махаяна - это буддийская традиция.


Кто бы спорил!  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А пустоту дхарм приняли.


Она (взаимозависимость) дхарм была там изначально.) А говорите, что знаете про пустоту в разных школах.
Вы всё же ознакомьтесь с материалами, приведенными в этом треде.

----------


## Нико

> Как она звучит и чем отличается?


Это, если вам известно, санскритский канон, традиция Наланды, монастыря, из которого пришли важные учителя в Тибет. Шантаракшита был первым из них. А потом и другие, даже Падмасамбхава учился в Наланде. Это философские школы виджнянавада и мадхьямика. Версия отличается более, гораздо более утончённым пониманием пустоты, включая и пустоту дхарм. Хотя анатман признают все буддийские традиции, в двух этих школах понимание анатмана доводится до глубокого уровня, у виджнянавады -- до отрицания существования внешних объектов, у прасангики мадхьямики -- до отсутствия самобытия личности, сознания и дхарм.

----------


## Жека

Цитата из бесед с Бханте Пемасири

"Сати позволяет увидеть причины и следствия; так человек, разбирающийся в растениях, понимает, что маленькое семечко  превратится в цветок, и этот цветок будет иметь определенный цвет и форму. Так и практикующий понимает все четыре элемента материи, и то, как они возникают.
Нама и рупа связаны мириадами всевозможных комбинаций, которые составляет то, что в обиходной речи называют человеком, личностью, мужчиной или женщиной. 
Воззрения о личности является одной из низших уз , которая описана в текстах так:
«… И в связи с этими неразумными обдумываниями он принимает один из шести взглядов, который  становится его убеждением и твёрдой верой: «У меня есть «Я», или: «У меня нет «Я», или: «Собой я воспринимаю себя», или: «Тем, что не является мной, я воспринимаю себя», или: «Собой я воспринимаю то, что не является мной». Или же он принимает следующий  взгляд: «Это мое «Я», способное мыслить и чувствовать, которая то здесь, то там пожинает плоды добрых и злых дел: это мое «Я» неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено изменениям, и таким оно будет оставаться всегда».  (МН.2)
Саккая  - диттхи зиждутся на «трех китах»:  на самомнении, жажде и на ложной идее о личности  (taṇhā,māna, diṭṭhi),  и уничтожение взглядов о том, что существует  некое  автономное «Я»,  приводит к вступлению в Поток. Для этого необходимо иметь безупречную осознанность. 
Освобождения от воззрений о самости перечеркивает  возможность попасть в низшие миры, и человек устремляется к полному и окончательному Освобождению.

----------


## Нико

> Она (взаимозависимость) дхарм была там изначально.) А говорите, что знаете про пустоту в разных школах.
> Вы всё же ознакомьтесь с материалами, приведенными в этом треде.


Не надо мне треды посылать. Взаимозависимость дхарм в Тхераваде ограничивается низшим уровнем взаимозависимости.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это, если вам известно, санскритский канон, традиция Наланды, монастыря, из которого пришли важные учителя в Тибет. Шантаракшита был первым из них. А потом и другие, даже Падмасамбхава учился в Наланде. Это философские школы виджнянавада и мадхьямика. Версия отличается более, гораздо более утончённым пониманием пустоты, включая и пустоту дхарм. Хотя анатман признают все буддийские традиции, в двух этих школах понимание анатмана доводится до глубокого уровня, у виджнянавады -- до отрицания существования внешних объектов, у прасангики мадхьямики -- до отсутствия самобытия личности, сознания и дхарм.


Ну, можете ли Вы привести прямо цитату? Я бы не сказал, что версия палийского канона недостаточно точна, груба или не выражает окончательного понимания пустоты дхарм  :Smilie:  Утонченнее некуда, на мой взгляд. Было бы неплохо, все-таки от эпитетов перейти к содержанию санскритской версии.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот именно, только палийский канон. ПК — приоритет для тхеравады.
> А принцип четырех опор — приоритет для махаяны, да и источник чисто махаянский.


Аурум, ну чего ж Вы лукавите то? ) Вы ведь и сами прекрасно понимаете, что точно также, только махаянские тексты - приоритет для махаяны.
Принцип четырех опор, сформулированный в махаяне, нисколько не противоречит подходу к истине (Дхамме), озвученному Буддой в ПК.

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не надо мне треды посылать. Взаимозависимость дхарм в Тхераваде ограничивается низшим уровнем взаимозависимости.


 :Facepalm: 

Нико, Вы понимаете, что эти Ваши слова по сути означают следующее: "я не хочу разбираться, я хочу верить". )

----------


## Нико

> Ну, можете ли Вы привести прямо цитату? Я бы не сказал, что версия палийского канона недостаточно точна, груба или не выражает окончательного понимания пустоты дхарм  Утонченнее некуда, на мой взгляд. Было бы неплохо, все-таки от эпитетов перейти к содержанию санскритской версии.


Да можно хоть кучу цитат привести, см. последний том Ламрима. )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не надо мне треды посылать. Взаимозависимость дхарм в Тхераваде ограничивается низшим уровнем взаимозависимости.


Как Вы можете это аргументировать? В каноне говорится о взаимозависимости возникновения и прекращения всех феноменов и явлений, Вы можете добавить к этому что-то еще? В трудах учителей Махаяны звенья и их взаимосвязи рассматриваются в деталях, однако, в абхидхарме до них уже было не мало разъяснений и деталей (а так же очень подробных матрик). 

На мой взгляд, Вы очень поверхностно и упрощенно рассматриваете канон (не говоря уже о традиции Тхеравады, которая далеко не только канон, она ведь живая и практическая). Это ведь предвзятость, зачем она Вам?

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да можно хоть кучу цитат привести, см. последний том Ламрима. )


Если можно - приведите, пожалуйста. Конкретную цитату, которая уточняет и углубляет смысл канонического (которое, кстати, выражается далеко не одной фразой) "все дхармы безличны, все санскары непостоянны и страдательны" или "все подверженное возникновению подлежит прекращению".

----------


## Vladiimir

> А Дхамма вообще плохо согласуется с общепринятым представление . Точнее - никак не согласуется.


Вот, Вы произнесли эти слова. Не значат же они, что Вы намекаете на существование атты за скхандхами?




> То, что чему радуются люди - это страдание, и это не значит, что нужно идти на поводу у большинства.


Он констатировал факт. Как и Вы выше. Тханиссаро Бхиккху очень аккуратно следует словам Будды. (Которые он кстати, *в отличии от многих*, очень хорошо знает.) На поводу у большинства он не идет. Наоборот. Просто многие не могут "оторваться", "отстраниться" от взглядов (диттхи). У них какой-нибудь да обязательно должен быть! К какому-нибудь, да обязательно будут привязаны! Или "атта существует" или "атта не-существует"! Они думают, что если кто-то отвергает для себя один взгляд, то значит обязательно скрытно (!) утверждает другой!

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А архаты обладают всеведением?


Монах может, если захочет, направить внимание... - вот в общем смысле такая формулировка вообще-то в сутре  :Wink:

----------


## Аурум

> Аурум, ну чего ж Вы лукавите то? ) Вы ведь и сами прекрасно понимаете, что точно также, только махаянские тексты - приоритет для махаяны.


Вы решили вдруг _мне_ рассказать что _я_ и _как_ понимаю? Спасибо, не нужно!




> Принцип четырех опор, сформулированный в махаяне, нисколько не противоречит подходу к истине (Дхамме), озвученному Буддой в ПК.


Не противоречит. Но его _нет_ в тхераваде.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Если можно - приведите, пожалуйста. Конкретную цитату, которая уточняет и углубляет смысл канонического (которое, кстати, выражается далеко не одной фразой) "все дхармы безличны, все санскары непостоянны и страдательны" или "все подверженное возникновению подлежит прекращению".


У вас нет Ламрима??? Это странно :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как Вы можете это аргументировать? В каноне говорится о взаимозависимости возникновения и прекращения всех феноменов и явлений, Вы можете добавить к этому что-то еще?


Познание не сводится к целиком к познанию пустотности.
Дхармадхату - полнота смыслов, а не простое отсутствие всего.
Постижение шуньяты - лишь метод, а не окончательное знание.

----------


## Жека

> Вот, Вы произнесли эти слова. Не значат же они, что Вы намекаете на существование атты за скхандхами?


Как одно согласуется с другим? "это - помидор".
 " Как, вы хотите сказать, что у помидоров зеленая кожа?")




> Он констатировал факт. Как и Вы выше. Тханиссаро Бхиккху очень аккуратно следует словам Будды. (Которые он кстати, *в отличии от многих*, очень хорошо знает.) На поводу у большинства он не идет. Наоборот. Просто многие не могут "оторваться", "отстраниться" от взглядов (диттхи). У них какой-нибудь да обязательно должен быть! К какому-нибудь, да обязательно будут привязаны! Или "атта существует" или "атта не-существует"! Они думают, что если кто-то отвергает для себя один взгляд, то значит обязательно скрытно (!) утверждает другой!


Знать и понимать - разные вещи. Это доказывает пример хотя бы российских ученых- буддологов, которые являются христианами. Ничего не доказывает. 
Здесь не надо ничего отрицать - вот вы знаете, что ваш дом состоит из трех комнат, кухни и ванной. Вы вдруг испугались, что в доме кто- то есть (вор, преступник). Приезжает милиция и осматривает весь дом, не находя вора нигде, и говорит: "Сэр, в ванной нет преступника, в кухне нет, в комнате первой, второй, третьей - нет."
Вы успокаиваетесь, сами тоже обходите дом и никого не находите. Делаете вывод: "В доме нет чужих", хотя милиция сказала не так - она сказала, что их нет в ванной, кухне и т.д.
За кхандхами не стоит никакой сверх- кхандхи и шестой кхандхи, что вы так боитесь - то это признать?

----------


## Нико

> Если можно - приведите, пожалуйста. Конкретную цитату, которая уточняет и углубляет смысл канонического (которое, кстати, выражается далеко не одной фразой) "все дхармы безличны, все санскары непостоянны и страдательны" или "все подверженное возникновению подлежит прекращению".


http://royallib.ru/book/tsonkapa_chg...henmo___4.html

Я не могу в двух словах объяснить вам сложные философские понятия. Вот читайте, начиная с раздела о "проникновении". Бог в помощь!

----------


## Won Soeng

> http://royallib.ru/book/tsonkapa_chg...henmo___4.html
> 
> Я не могу в двух словах объяснить вам сложные философские понятия. Вот читайте, начиная с раздела о "проникновении". Бог в помощь!


Не нужно объяснять сложные понятия  :Smilie:  Просто аргументируйте свою точку зрения, что в санскритском каноне значение слов выше, чем в палийском  :Smilie: 
Ведь Вы именно это утверждаете, но не можете подтвердить. Или Вы согласны, что предвзято относитесь к сутрам палийского канона и скорее выражаете эмоции в его отношении, чем аргументированную точку зрения?

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> На мой взгляд, Вы очень поверхностно и упрощенно рассматриваете канон (не говоря уже о традиции Тхеравады, которая далеко не только канон, она ведь живая и практическая). Это ведь предвзятость, зачем она Вам?


Я рассматриваю всё учение Будды, занимаясь не буквоедством, а реально отличая то, что именно мне полезно, от того, что именно мне не полезно. Вы вот высказываете тут свои мысли, совершенно странные подчас, и о каком каноне говорите сейчас? О дзенском? )

----------


## Нико

> Не нужно объяснять сложные понятия  Просто аргументируйте свою точку зрения, что в санскритском каноне значение слов выше, чем в палийском 
> Ведь Вы именно это утверждаете, но не можете подтвердить. Или Вы согласны, что предвзято относитесь к сутрам палийского канона и скорее выражаете эмоции в его отношении, чем аргументированную точку зрения?


Вы почитайте, не надо эмоций. А то ведь не читали небось).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> За кхандхами не стоит никакой сверх- кхандхи и шестой кхандхи, что вы так боитесь - то это признать?


Я не боюсь, и Дост. Тханиссаро Бхиккху вместе в Владимиром тоже думаю, не боятся.) Не в страхе ведь дело и не в привязанности к "я", а наоборот, в освобождении от разного рода метафизики, в обосновании философии без веры, а только на правильном знании. Когда говорится, что вопросы существования или несуществования "я" не заслуживают внимания, то это означает воздержание от мышления в подобной категории (то есть, отказ именно от концепта).

----------

Vladiimir (13.08.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я рассматриваю всё учение Будды, занимаясь не буквоедством, а реально отличая то, что именно мне полезно, от того, что именно мне не полезно. Вы вот высказываете тут свои мысли, совершенно странные подчас, и о каком каноне говорите сейчас? О дзенском? )


В дзен уделяют внимание практическому применению наставлений, а не их классификации  :Smilie:  Поэтому я спокойно отношусь к любым канонам и наставлениям из них и не считаю, что какие-то из них выше, а какие-то ниже. А тех, кто пытается уверить других, что пользуется более высокими и глубокими наставлениями стараюсь проверить, так ли это. Обычно выясняется, что вовсе не так.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> За кхандхами не стоит никакой сверх- кхандхи и шестой кхандхи, что вы так боитесь - то это признать?


Кому нужны эти все эти диттхи, "колодки" на мозг? Это всего лишь мысль-мысль. Зачем в нее верить, вовлекаться?

----------

Moskid (19.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В дзен уделяют внимание практическому применению наставлений, а не их классификации  Поэтому я спокойно отношусь к любым канонам и наставлениям из них и не считаю, что какие-то из них выше, а какие-то ниже. А тех, кто пытается уверить других, что пользуется более высокими и глубокими наставлениями стараюсь проверить, так ли это. Обычно выясняется, что вовсе не так.


Я уже вам сказала, что я пользуюсь только теми наставлениями, которые подходят лично мне. А живых существ ведь много, и у всех свои предрасположенности и наклонности. И если вы не удосужитесь прочесть последний том Ламрима, то это тоже о многом будет говорить.

----------


## Нико

> В дзен уделяют внимание практическому применению наставлений, а не их классификации


Кстати, я ничего не говорила про некие классификации. Про пустоту только, но это общеизвестный факт.)

----------


## Аурум

> Не нужно объяснять сложные понятия  Просто аргументируйте свою точку зрения, что в санскритском каноне значение слов выше, чем в палийском 
> Ведь Вы именно это утверждаете, но не можете подтвердить. Или Вы согласны, что предвзято относитесь к сутрам палийского канона и скорее выражаете эмоции в его отношении, чем аргументированную точку зрения?


Приоритеты у каждой традиции, конечно же, свои. В махаяне, как это вам может ни показаться странным, приоритет — махаянские сутры.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы почитайте, не надо эмоций. А то ведь не читали небось).


Ох, Нико, а ведь читал, и не раз. И глубоко анализировал. Не могу сказать что все и подряд, и наизусть - это не моя традиция. Но никак не меньше чем сутры палийского канона. 

Так что эмоции ни при чем. Просто непонятно, с чего Вы берете идеи о большей глубине и утонченности Ламрима, по сравнению с Палийским Каноном  :Smilie:  Я вот вижу равную глубину и окончательность, более того, считаю, что речь идет и там и там об одной и той же глубокой и окончательной истине.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Приоритеты у каждой традиции, конечно же, свои. В махаяне, как это вам может ни показаться странным, приоритет — махаянские сутры.


Махаяна это что? Я практикую дзен предельной колесницы.

----------


## Аурум

> Махаяна это что? Я практикую дзен предельной колесницы.


Погуглите.

----------


## Нико

> Ох, Нико, а ведь читал, и не раз. И глубоко анализировал. Не могу сказать что все и подряд, и наизусть - это не моя традиция. Но никак не меньше чем сутры палийского канона. 
> 
> Так что эмоции ни при чем. Просто непонятно, с чего Вы берете идеи о большей глубине и утонченности Ламрима, по сравнению с Палийским Каноном  Я вот вижу равную глубину и окончательность, более того, считаю, что речь идет и там и там об одной и той же глубокой и окончательной истине.


Странно, что вы считаете странным тот факт, что последователь Махаяны предпочитает именно махаянские труды. И комментарии к ним сведущих, драгоценных наставников Махаяны.

----------


## Нико

> Махаяна это что? Я практикую дзен предельной колесницы.


Я никогда не слышала о том, что дзен -- предельная колесница. Воззрение дзен обычно отождествляют с махамудрой, но никак не с дзогченом

----------


## Аурум

> Я никогда не слышала о том, что дзен -- предельная колесница. Воззрение дзен обычно отождествляют с махамудрой, но никак не с дзогченом


Погуглил. "Дзен предельной колесницы" — термин, употребляющийся только в школе Кван Ым, классификация придумана основателем этой школы.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Кому нужны эти все эти диттхи, "колодки" на мозг? Это всего лишь мысль-мысль. Зачем в нее верить, вовлекаться?


Если это самма- диттхи, то они должны быть, потому что без них невозможно постижение.

----------


## Жека

> Я не боюсь, и Дост. Тханиссаро Бхиккху вместе в Владимиром тоже думаю, не боятся.) Не в страхе ведь дело и не в привязанности к "я", а наоборот, в освобождении от разного рода метафизики, в обосновании философии без веры, а только на правильном знании. Когда говорится, что вопросы существования или несуществования "я" не заслуживают внимания, то это означает воздержание от мышления в подобной категории (то есть, отказ именно от концепта).


Чтобы было правильное знание, должны быть правильные воззрения. Вы все пытаетесь свести к некой метафизике в то время как метафизика это как раз разговоры о душе, о слиянии с Абсолютом и проч. В то время как суньятта постигается именно как пустота от "Я" и от принадлежащего к Я.
Кстати, надо различать воззрения и понимание. Воззрение "У меня нет своего я" подразумевает как раз наличие "меня", которое никогда не поддерживалось Буддой по причине невозможности отыскать такое понятие. А вот постижение, что все эти процессы, составляющие так называемую личность, абсолютно бессущностны, это совершенно другое , и не надо ставить знак равенства между этим и теми самыми путами взглядов (был ли я прошлом, и буду ли в будущем т тд)
Как раз воззрения основаны на изначальном Я, которое не может быть найдено, а не эта невозможности найти является воззрением.
Не знаю, о чем тут можно так долго говорить, и все же мы говорим )

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если это самма- диттхи, то они должны быть, потому что без них невозможно постижение.


В той же сутте говорится, что ко все диттхи (касательно атты) ведут к тягомотине (страданию). Ко всем ним нужно относиться так: Это не я, я не являюсь этим, это *не моя атта*.
Ко всему мыслимому нужно относиться: Это не я, я не являюсь этим, это *не моя атта*. Обратите внимание на слова Будды.

Самма-диттхи - это понимание, ясное видение Четырех реальностей Благородных (Четырех благородных истин).

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ох, Нико, а ведь читал, и не раз. И глубоко анализировал. Не могу сказать что все и подряд, и наизусть - это не моя традиция. Но никак не меньше чем сутры палийского канона. 
> 
> Так что эмоции ни при чем. Просто непонятно, с чего Вы берете идеи о большей глубине и утонченности Ламрима, по сравнению с Палийским Каноном  Я вот вижу равную глубину и окончательность, более того, считаю, что речь идет и там и там об одной и той же глубокой и окончательной истине.


Будда дал разные учения для разных индивидов. Одним подходит ПК, другим -- традиция Наланды. Тут спорить в общем-то не о чем.

----------


## Жека

> В той же сутте говорится, что ко все диттхи (касательно атты) ведут к тягомотине (страданию). Ко всем ним нужно относиться так: Это не я, я не являюсь этим, это *не моя атта*.
> Ко всему мыслимому нужно относиться: Это не я, я не являюсь этим, это *не моя атта*. Обратите внимание на слова Будды.
> 
> Самма-диттхи - это понимание, ясное видение Четырех реальностей Благородных (Четырех благородных истин).


Самма - диттхи это Совершенные взгляды, уровень которых очень многообразен, о чем можно узнать от дост. Сарипутты (они начинаются с признания закона кармы).
Разве я говорю, что надо иметь воззрения о Я? У меня такое ощущение, что мы вообще не понимаем друг друга. Я говорю о том, что это неправда - что Будда не говорил о не - существовании Я, потому что все его Учение говорит об этом в той или иной степени - о том, что есть сцепление разных причин и условий, за которые цепляются существа как за свое, что является ошибкой.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Чтобы было правильное знание, должны быть правильные воззрения.


Да, но тут следует уточнить, что такое правильные воззрения:

«И что такое правильные воззрения? Знание о том, что это – страдание, знание о том, что это – источник страдания, знание о том, что это – прекращение страдания, знание о том, что это путь к прекращению страдания: это, монахи, называется правильными воззрениями».

Умозрительный взгляд о том, что _"я" не существует_, сюда вроде бы не входит.




> Не знаю, о чем тут можно так долго говорить, и все же мы говорим )


По-моему очевидно, что спор идёт лишь о разнице подходов к постижению Анатты - правильном и неправильном. А Вы почему-то всячески хотите  уличить нас в признании "души", "я" и прочих сущностей..))
Например на вопрос о том, существует ли Татхагата после смерти или нет, Будда не давал однозначного ответа, но не потому, что он намекал на некую скрытую сущность Татхагаты или что-то недоговаривал, а потому что вопрос изначально некорректный с точки зрения учения об Анатта.

----------

Vladiimir (13.08.2014), Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Разве я говорю, что надо иметь воззрения о Я?


Не предлагаете иметь воззрение, что "атты не существует"?

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда дал разные учения для разных индивидов. Одним подходит ПК, другим -- традиция Наланды. Тут спорить в общем-то не о чем.


Да, по поводу учений для разных индивидов можно согласиться - одним подходит традиция ПК, другим традиция Наланды.) Но нужно понимать, что традиция Наланды, появилась значительно позже формирования сутт, входящих в ПК, тхеравады кстати тоже ещё не было на тот момент.. И Наланда не на пустом месте появилась, а вследствии развития изначальных положений буддизма. Поэтому я и говорю, что прежде чем делать голословные утверждения например по поводу пустоты в тхераваде, следует разобраться в сути вопроса. А Вы просто берёте и тупо навешиваете на тхераваду взгляды тех школ, с которыми спорила традиция Наланды. Это неправильно. Также как и голословные утверждения  некоторых тхеравадинов по поводу махаяны.

----------

Vladiimir (13.08.2014), Won Soeng (14.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Самма - диттхи это Совершенные взгляды, уровень которых очень многообразен, о чем можно узнать от дост. Сарипутты (они начинаются с признания закона кармы).


Самма-диттхи = мудрость. Это достижение высокого уровня. Уровня Благородных. Это Четыре реальности Благородных и все, что из этого выходит. Это видение причинности (в том числе и кармической). Это не просто мысли-мысли в голове, о том что "я нет". Самма-диттхи подразумевают наличие особого рода внимания (йонисо манасикаро), направленного на причины. 

Обратите внимание на то, что Будда снова и снова учит смотреть так: ... это не моя атта (а не "атты нет"!). Не предлагает носиться с этой мыслью в голове.

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А Вы просто берёте и тупо навешиваете на тхераваду взгляды тех школ, с которыми спорила традиция Наланды. Это неправильно. Также как и голословные утверждения  некоторых тхеравадинов по поводу махаяны.


В тхераваде разве вообще есть какая-то философская школа, которая развивает учение о пустоте?

----------


## Нико

> А Вы просто берёте и тупо навешиваете


Это переход на личность?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В тхераваде разве вообще есть какая-то философская школа, которая развивает учение о пустоте?


В тхераваде есть учение о пустоте. А вот развития этого учения, обусловившего появление различных  философских направлений: Мадхъямака (разделившаяся на прасангику и сватантрику), Йогачара, теория Тахагата-гарбхи, и т.д., насколько я знаю нет.

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В тхераваде есть учение о пустоте. А вот развития этого учения, обусловившего появление различных  философских направлений: Мадхъямака (разделившаяся на прасангику и сватантрику), Йогачара, теория Тахагата-гарбхи, и т.д., насколько я знаю нет.


Много вы знаете, однако. В Тхераваде есть учение о трёх характеристиках, которое не тождественно учениям высших школ, т.е. включает его, но они, но логике, предполагают более глубинный подход к теории шуньяты. Т.е. для тех, кому удобен этот подход. А вы решайте, в какой школе быть, я так понимаю, что пока не определились.

----------

Алексей Л (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А Вы просто берёте и тупо навешиваете
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это переход на личность?


Нет. Это было сказано не в отношении Ваших качеств, а в отношении подхода, которым Вы оцениваете тхераваду.

----------


## Аурум

> В тхераваде есть учение о пустоте.


В суттах, а не в тхераваде, есть зачатки учения. А само учение о пустоте — _шуньявада_ (_мадхъямака_), было, как вы заметили, развито в махаянских школах.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В суттах, а не в тхераваде, есть зачатки учения. А само учение о пустоте — _шуньявада_ (_мадхъямака_), было, как вы заметили, развито в махаянских школах.


Оно не столько развито (хотя и не без этого), сколько восстановлено. Ведь действительно, по описаниям взглядов некоторых школ, которым оппонировала махаяна, можно увидеть некий крен в сторону эпистемологического реализма. В тхераваде этого не было.

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Оно не столько развито (хотя и не без этого), сколько восстановлено. Ведь действительно, по описаниям взглядов некоторых школ, которым оппонировала махаяна, можно увидеть некий крен в сторону эпистемологического реализма. В тхераваде этого не было.


В тхераваде было только отрицание атмана. И пустоту от самобытия тхеравада не признаёт.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В тхераваде было только отрицание атмана. И пустоту от самобытия тхеравада не признаёт.


Очевидно, что о тхераваде Вы знаете только понаслышке. )

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Оно не столько развито (хотя и не без этого), сколько восстановлено. Ведь действительно, по описаниям взглядов некоторых школ, которым оппонировала махаяна, можно увидеть некий крен в сторону эпистемологического реализма. В тхераваде этого не было.


Восстановлено? Поясните!

----------


## Аурум

> Очевидно, что о тхераваде Вы знаете только понаслышке. )


Вы знаете мнение каждого монаха тхеравады?  :Big Grin:  
Помнится мне, когда о бодхичитте говорили, а я говорил, что в тхераваде нет такой мотивации, вы мотивировали тем, что я, якобы, не могу так говорить, поскольку не знаю мотивацию каждого тхеравадинского бхиккху и вполне возможно, что у кого-то есть.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Восстановлено? Поясните!


Имеется ввиду, что во взглядах школ т.н. хинаяны, наблюдается некий отход от того, что сказано в суттах. Такое ощущение, что они не только стали признавать реальное существование внешнего мира вне воспринимающего сознания, но и утверждали его полную адекватность миру, воспринятому живыми существами и включенным в их сознание в качестве объектной стороны их опыта. Вот видимо и пришлось отцам основателям направления, названного впоследствии махаяной, писать трактаты, выправляющие воззрения относительно взаимозависимости (пустоты).

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Имеется ввиду, что во взглядах школ т.н. хинаяны, наблюдается некий отход от того, что сказано в суттах. *Такое ощущение*, что они не только стали признавать реальное существование внешнего мира вне воспринимающего сознания, но и утверждали его полную адекватность миру, воспринятому живыми существами и включенным в их сознание в качестве объектной стороны их опыта. Вот *видимо* и пришлось отцам основателям направления, названного впоследствии махаяной, писать трактаты, выправляющие воззрения относительно взаимозависимости (пустоты).


Это всего лишь ваши фантазии.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы знаете мнение каждого монаха тхеравады?  
> Помнится мне, когда о бодхичитте говорили, а я говорил, что в тхераваде нет такой мотивации, вы мотивировали тем, что я, якобы, не могу так говорить, поскольку не знаю мотивацию каждого тхеравадинского бхиккху и вполне возможно, что у кого-то есть.


Ну с бодхичиттой сложнее, может я в чём-то и не был прав в той теме.) В тхераваде действительно нет обязательства принимать клятву бодхисаттвы, хотя обеты бодхисаттвы говорят есть, но это не распространённое явление.
Но что касается споров с Нико по поводу взглядов (воззрений), тут я уверен, что она ошибается.

----------


## Аурум

> Но что касается споров с Нико по поводу взглядов (воззрений), тут я уверен, что она ошибается.


Сергей, не сочтите на переход на личность, но я тоже кое-что скажу. Когда вам цитату Далай Ламы или еще какого-нибудь тибетского или махаянского учителя дают, вы в ответ пишете: "Такого нет в каноне!" (подразумевая ПК), но когда речь идет конкретно о тхераваде, вы запросто можете цитату Падмасамбхавы или Далай Ламы дать, хотя вас просили привести цитату из канона, заявляя: "А нет противоречия с каноном!". 
Не находите подобное двойным стандартом?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, не сочтите на переход на личность, но я тоже кое-что скажу. Когда вам цитату Далай Ламы или еще какого-нибудь тибетского или махаянского учителя дают, вы в ответ пишете: "Такого нет в каноне!" (подразумевая ПК), но когда речь идет конкретно о тхераваде, вы запросто можете цитату Падмасамбхавы или Далай Ламы дать, хотя вас просили привести цитату из канона, заявляя: "А нет противоречия с каноном!". 
> Не находите подобное двойным стандартом?


Нет, не нахожу. И я уже отвечал почему: здесь и здесь.
Двойным стандартом это можно было бы назвать лишь в том случае, если например одну и ту же цитату из махаянских текстов, которую я считаю соответствующей ПК, я использовал бы в противоположных по смыслу высказываниях. Этого нет. Зато с Вашей стороны наблюдается некий копирайт - типа используешь цитаты махаянских учителей - становись махаянцем, иного не дано!  :Smilie:

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не нахожу. И я уже отвечал почему: здесь и здесь.
> Двойным стандартом это можно было бы назвать лишь в том случае, если например одну и ту же цитату из махаянских текстов, которую я считаю соответствующей ПК, я использовал бы в противоположных по смыслу высказываниях. Этого нет. Зато с Вашей стороны наблюдается некий копирайт - типа используешь цитаты махаянских учителей - становись махаянцем, иного не дано!


Сергей, признаёте то, что всё пусто от самобытия? Или нет?

----------

Алексей Л (14.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Нет, не нахожу. И я уже отвечал почему: здесь и здесь.
> Двойным стандартом это можно было бы назвать лишь в том случае, если например одну и ту же цитату из махаянских текстов, которую я считаю соответствующей ПК, я использовал бы в противоположных по смыслу высказываниях. Этого нет.


Вы запрещаете другим цитировать тибетско-махаянские источники, требуя только цитат из ПК или цитат, не противоречащих ПК, но сами в любой теме раз за разом приводите цитаты махаянско-тибетских учителей и даже чисто махаянские принципы объявляете присущими тхераваде.
Что это, если не двойной стандарт?




> Зато с Вашей стороны наблюдается некий копирайт - типа используешь цитаты махаянских учителей - становись махаянцем, иного не дано!


Назвался тхеравадином — полезай за цитатой в ПК!  :Big Grin:  
Всё же, учение тхеравады записано в ПК и основано на нём. Канон очень строг, включает в себя конкретное число книг и сутт.
А принципа четырёх опор в тхераваде нет, иначе это была бы уже махаянская школа. Ведь вы помните как махаяна и тхеравада разошлись?  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, признаёте то, что всё пусто от самобытия? Или нет?


Признаю.




> В Саваттхи. И тогда Достопочтенный Ананда подошёл к Благословенному, поклонился ему, сел рядом и сказал: «Учитель, «мир пуст, мир пуст» – так говорят. В каком смысле, Учитель, говорится, что «мир пуст»?
> «Ананда, поскольку он пуст от «я» и того, что принадлежит «я», то и говорится, что «мир пуст». И что пусто от «я» и того, что принадлежит «я»? Глаз, Ананда, пуст от «я» и того, что принадлежит «я». Формы… сознание глаза… контакт глаза… любое чувство, которое возникает, имея в качестве причины контакт глаза – приятное, болезненное или же ни-приятное-ни-болезненное – тоже пусто от «я» и того, что принадлежит «я». Ухо… нос… язык… тело… ум… ментальные феномены… сознание ума… контакт ума… любое чувство, которое возникает, имея в качестве причины контакт ума… – тоже пусто от «я» и того, что принадлежит «я».
> Ананда, поскольку он пуст от «я» и того, что принадлежит «я», то и говорится, что «мир пуст».
> 
> Сунньялока сутта

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы запрещаете другим цитировать тибетско-махаянские источники, требуя только цитат из ПК ..


Я запрещаю? Упаси Будда! )




> А принципа четырёх опор в тхераваде нет, иначе это была бы уже махаянская школа.


"Полагайся на учение, а не на человека;
Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова;
Полагайся на абсолютный смысл, а не на относительный;
Полагайся на мудрость, а не на обыденный ум."

Неужели Вы считаете, что такой подход к Учению чужд тхераваде? ) Как я уже говорил, тхеравадины следуют ему даже в большей степени, хотя именно в таком виде сформулирован этот принцип в поздних школах, в махаяне. 




> Ведь вы помните как махаяна и тхеравада разошлись?


Нет, не помню.) Тхеравада разошлась с другими ранними школами буддизма и уехала на Шри Ланку. Махаяны тогда ещё не было.

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Признаю.


А вот что пишет Тханиссаро Бхикку:

"Ирония состоит в том, что идея о пустоте как об отсутствии самобытия имеет очень мало отношения к тому, что сказал Будда о пустоте. Его учения о пустоте, как гласят о них ранние буддийские тексты, Палийский канон, напрямую относятся к действиям и их плодам, которые приводят к удовольствию или боли. Для того, чтобы понять и испытать пустоту в соответствии с этими учениями, не нужно философсвовать, но необходима личностная целостность, которая желает признать собственно мотивации, стоящие за вашими действиями, и благо, а также вред, которые они причиняют. По этим причинам эта версия пустоты очень важна для развития мудрости, которая могла бы пройти разумный тест Будды о том, как вы мудры".

----------

Алексей Л (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вот что пишет Тханиссаро Бхикку


В приведенной цитате говорится о том же, что я писал выше:  "В тхераваде есть учение о пустоте. А вот развития этого учения, обусловившего появление различных философских направлений: Мадхъямака (разделившаяся на прасангику и сватантрику), Йогачара, теория Тахагата-гарбхи, и т.д., насколько я знаю нет." 
Другими словами, тхеравадины не считают нужным и полезным строить теории на основе пустотности. Уровень абсолютной истины недоступен для логического дискурса, но постижим лишь силами йогической интуиции.

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Vladiimir (13.08.2014), Won Soeng (14.08.2014), Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Я запрещаю? Упаси Будда! )


Хорошо, не запрещаете, тут другое слово точнее было бы употребить. Вы демонстративно подчеркнуто показываете крайне скептическое отношение к махаянским цитатам когда их приводят другие.




> "Полагайся на учение, а не на человека;
> Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова;
> Полагайся на абсолютный смысл, а не на относительный;
> Полагайся на мудрость, а не на обыденный ум."
> 
> Неужели Вы считаете, что такой подход к Учению чужд тхераваде? ) Как я уже говорил, тхеравадины следуют ему даже в большей степени, хотя именно в таком виде сформулирован этот принцип в поздних школах, в махаяне.


Да, такой подход именно чужд тхераваде. Тхеравада опирается только на свой чётко фиксированный канон, не принимая никаих иных идей. Четыре опоры — чисто махаянские принцип, по этому принципу далее и развивались махаянские школы, и, по сути, этот принцип определил дальнейшее развитие махаяны. В то время как тхеравада тяготеет не к развитию, а именно к консервации своих идей, это консервативная школа.





> Нет, не помню.) Тхеравада разошлась с другими ранними школами буддизма и уехала на Шри Ланку. Махаяны тогда ещё не было.


Тогда и тхеравады не было.

----------


## Нико

> В приведенной цитате говорится о том же, что я писал выше:  "В тхераваде есть учение о пустоте. А вот развития этого учения, обусловившего появление различных философских направлений: Мадхъямака (разделившаяся на прасангику и сватантрику), Йогачара, теория Тахагата-гарбхи, и т.д., насколько я знаю нет." 
> Другими словами, тхеравадины не считают нужным и полезным строить теории на основе пустотности. Уровень абсолютной истины недоступен для логического дискурса, но постижим лишь силами йогической интуиции.


Вы юлите, потому что в буддизме есть две только основополагающие составляющие: воззрение и поведение. Абсолютная истина постижима интеллектом вначале.

----------


## Нико

> Другими словами, тхеравадины не считают нужным и полезным строить теории на основе пустотности.


Назовите уж вещи своим языком: в Тхераваде всё строится на Винае.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы демонстративно подчеркнуто показываете крайне скептическое отношение к махаянским цитатам когда их приводят другие.


Не так, если я где-то и демонстрировал скептическое отношение к некоторым положениям махаяны, то это не значит, что у меня такое же отношение ко всему, что в ней есть.

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Назовите уж вещи своим языком: в Тхераваде всё строится на Винае.


При чем тут виная?

----------

Жека (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Назовите уж вещи своим языком: в Тхераваде всё строится на Винае.


Што?  :EEK!:  
А Дхамму, хорошо провозглашенную Буддой, которая "чиста, открыта, очевидна, цельна, не сшита [кое-как] из лоскутов",  куда дели?

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Што?  
> А Дхамму, которая "чиста, открыта, очевидна, цельна, не сшита [кое-как] из лоскутов",  куда дели?


Виная -- не Дхарма? Или Дхарма -- не Виная? Вы сами выше написали, что в ПК всё строится не на понятии "пустоты". Тогда что же?

----------


## Аурум

> Другими словами, тхеравадины не считают нужным и полезным строить теории на основе пустотности. Уровень абсолютной истины недоступен для логического дискурса, но постижим лишь силами йогической интуиции.


В том-то и дело, что в тхераваде нет шуньявады, о чем я и писал. Поэтому споры тхеравадинов могут быть не в руслах каких-то школ философских, а споры индивидов (бхиккху, мирян) о том как каждый понимает то, что описано в ПК.
Но в тхераваде нет философской школы, отражающей взгляды тхеравады, как, к примеру, в тибетских школах.

----------


## Vladiimir

> В тхераваде было только отрицание атмана. И пустоту от самобытия тхеравада не признаёт.


Ну, вот выше уже обсуждали перевод слова анатта. Употребленное как существительное, оно означает "не (есть) атман". А как прилагательное будет означать "не имеющие атмана". Суть, что в пали эти две формы (ед.ч. муж и мн. жен.) омонимичны и понимание "не являющиеся атманом" часто (особенно в комментриях) смещалось в сторону "не имеющие атман", "безатмановые".

Фраза "все дхармы не есть атман" говорит скорее о предполагаемом атмане. Что атмана среди дхарм нет. Фраза "все дхармы лишены атмана" говорит о дхармах. Дает им характеристику ("безатмановые", безсамостные"). Здесь, на самом деле большая разница (хотя оказывается, что есть люди, которые ее не видят). Так вот, последняя фраза очень близка к пониманию "пусты от самобытия". Так, по-видимому, развивалась эта идея (пустоты от самобытия). Т.е. это легковыводимая вещь при определенном смещении значения слова анатта.

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Но в тхераваде нет философской школы, отражающей взгляды тхеравады, как, к примеру, в тибетских школах.


Ну полемика, касательно понимания дхаммы, с другими школами была. Взгляды тхеравады отражены в текстах.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, вот выше уже обсуждали перевод слова анатта. Употребленное как существительное, оно означает "не (есть) атман". А как прилагательное будет означать "не имеющие атмана". Суть, что в пали эти две формы (ед.ч. муж и мн. жен.) омонимичны и понимание "не являющиеся атманом" часто (особенно в комментриях) смещалось в сторону "не имеющие атман", "безатмановые".
> 
> Фраза "все дхармы не есть атман" говорит скорее о предполагаемом атмане. Что атмана среди дхарм нет. Фраза "все дхармы лишены атмана" говорит о дхармах. Дает им характеристику ("безатмановые", безсамостные"). Здесь, на самом деле большая разница (хотя оказывается, что есть люди, которые ее не видят). Так вот, последняя фраза очень близка к пониманию "пусты от самобытия". Так, по-видимому, развивалась эта идея (пустоты от самобытия). Т.е. это легковыводимая вещь при определенном смещении значения слова анатта.


Владимир, при знании отличий философских школ легко понять, что понятие "анатман" они понимают по-разному. Мне детализировать?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В том-то и дело, что в тхераваде нет шуньявады, о чем я и писал. Поэтому споры тхеравадинов могут быть не в руслах каких-то школ философских, а споры индивидов (бхиккху, мирян) о том как каждый понимает то, что описано в ПК.


Я с этим и не спорил. Говорил лишь о том, что пустота дхарм признаётся и в тхераваде. А шуньявада - это по всей видимости более развитый концепт, который пошел вглубь. Навроде того, как развивали читту (алаявиджняну).

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Владимир, при знании отличий философских школ легко понять, что понятие "анатман" они понимают по-разному. Мне детализировать?


Что именно детализировать? Я показал, как уже в палийских текстах произошел семантический сдвиг в сторону махаянского понимания (нихсвабхава). Я не сказал, что там "готовые махаянские философские школы". Т.е. идея легко выводима. Зародилась она еще там. И атман много кто понимает по разному. И что?

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Назвался тхеравадином — полезай за цитатой в ПК!  
> Всё же, учение тхеравады записано в ПК и основано на нём. Канон очень строг, включает в себя конкретное число книг и сутт.


Тхеравада живая традиция. Основано на каноне. А понимание может быть свое. Какие-то идеи могут быть развиты, проработаны в комментариях. Какая тут проблема? Например, в каноне, в сутте говорится, что нирвана - это прекращение страсти, прекращение ненависти, прекращение заблуждения. А в каком-нибудь комментаторском тексте может утверждаться, что нирвана это нечто существующее отдельно от прекращения страсти, ненависти и заблуждения. При этом будут ссылаться на несуществующий текст. И что? Какая проблема? Кто заставляет именно эту комментаторскую точку зрения считать верной?

Также и современные буддисты тхеравады могут как-то по своему понимать что-то. Вон, дхаммакая, вроде как, по своему там что-то понимает...

Кто запрещает что-то тхеравадинам?

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Что именно детализировать? Я показал, как уже в палийских текстах произошел семантический сдвиг в сторону махаянского понимания (нихсвабхава). Я не сказал, что там "готовые махаянские философские школы". Т.е. идея легко выводима. Зародилась она еще там. И атман много кто понимает по разному. И что?


Я не совсем вижу, что она зародилась именно там. Но как скажете).

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я не совсем вижу, что она зародилась именно там. Но как скажете).


Ну, семантический сдвиг от "не атман" к "безатмановые". В принципе этот вопрос изучен специалистами. Его не я придумал.

----------


## Аурум

> Ну полемика, касательно понимания дхаммы, с другими школами была. Взгляды тхеравады отражены в текстах.


Да, конечно взгляды отражены в текстах канона. Я говорю об отдельном четко сложенном философском направлении, отражающем взгляды тхеравады. Точнее, об его отсутствии.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да, конечно взгляды отражены в текстах канона. Я говорю об отдельном четко сложенном философском направлении, отражающем взгляды тхеравады. Точнее, об его отсутствии.


Ну, есть полемика со всеми существующими (возможно и не-существующими) в те времена школами. Эти тексты отражают взгляды тхеравады на понимание Дхаммы.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Абсолютная истина постижима интеллектом вначале.


Иногда бывает соблазнительно свести постижение Дхаммы к неким логическим умозаключениям. Тогда вместо развития ума можно без особого труда получить набор "правильных" убеждений, и гордиться ими. Какое уж тут постижение абсолютной истины? ) Один из эпитетов Дхаммы - атаккавачара - она выходит за пределы сферы логических умопостроений. Не зря ведь Будда  подчеркивал необходимость свободы от воззрений, например, в Суттанипате:

"799. Пусть не создает он учений ни путем знаний, ни путем добродетели и дел благочестия, пусть он не выставляет себя ни равным другим, ни низшим среди них, ни отличным от них.

800. Отбросив все привлекавшее прежде, ни к чему не привязываясь, он не зависит ни от чего в познании. Он и не входит в близкие соотношения с теми, которые порабощены тем или иным учением, он не возвращается к толкованиям философов.

801. Кто не влечется ни к одной, ни к другой крайности, кого не манит возрождение в существовании ни в этом, ни в том мире, тот не ищет фиксированной точки зрения в исследовании тех или иных учений.

802. Кто не имеет предвзятых воззрений относительно видимого, слышимого и измышленного, – каким же путем и кто бы мог поколебать того брахмана, кому равно безразличны все убеждения (диттхи)?

803. Он не составляет учений, не отдает предпочтения тому или иному из них, его не восхищают те добродетели и благочестивая жизнь, которые так прославляются здесь: отплыв к иному берегу, он уже никогда не возвратится сюда."

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Ассаджи (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014), Юй Кан (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Да, но тут следует уточнить, что такое правильные воззрения:
> 
> «И что такое правильные воззрения? Знание о том, что это – страдание, знание о том, что это – источник страдания, знание о том, что это – прекращение страдания, знание о том, что это путь к прекращению страдания: это, монахи, называется правильными воззрениями».
> 
> Умозрительный взгляд о том, что _"я" не существует_, сюда вроде бы не входит.
> 
> 
> 
> По-моему очевидно, что спор идёт лишь о разнице подходов к постижению Анатты - правильном и неправильном. А Вы почему-то всячески хотите  уличить нас в признании "души", "я" и прочих сущностей..))
> Например на вопрос о том, существует ли Татхагата после смерти или нет, Будда не давал однозначного ответа, но не потому, что он намекал на некую скрытую сущность Татхагаты или что-то недоговаривал, а потому что вопрос изначально некорректный с точки зрения учения об Анатта.


Знание анатты тоже является правильным воззрением, и я ничуть не уличаю вас в признании души, а лишь удивляюсь тому, что вы не видите разницу между тем, что говорилось конкретным людям и тем, что относится к фактам. 
Насчет существования Татхагаты после смерти - согласна, вопрос ставился с точки зрения наличия Я. И то же самое относится к "у меня нет своего я" - это изначальный посыл, что есть "у меня", прежде всего. Именно поэтому это ложное воззрение, а вот постижение того, что не существует никакого я в кхандхах и вне их - это совсем другое дело.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Самма-диттхи = мудрость. Это достижение высокого уровня. Уровня Благородных. Это Четыре реальности Благородных и все, что из этого выходит. Это видение причинности (в том числе и кармической). Это не просто мысли-мысли в голове, о том что "я нет". Самма-диттхи подразумевают наличие особого рода внимания (йонисо манасикаро), направленного на причины. 
> 
> Обратите внимание на то, что Будда снова и снова учит смотреть так: ... это не моя атта (а не "атты нет"!). Не предлагает носиться с этой мыслью в голове.


Еще раз - при чем тут мысли в голове? Как раз правильное внимание и направляет человека к Постижения того, что нет ничего, что можно было бы назвать я - потому что нет ничего постоянного, а Я должно быть постоянным и управляемым.
Саядо У Пандита говорит: "Хотя нама- рупа являются причиной великого страдания, они пусты, как небо. В потоке ума и материи нет ничего, кроме пустоты".

(С) Сансара    –    это  не что-то внешнее,   это ум и форма, которые появляются вновь и вновь. Внутри этих постоянно меняющихся совокупностей, элементов и органов чувств не существует никакой личности. Ничего, что можно назвать «Я». 
«Я» не находится в форме, но оно и не находится где-то отдельно от формы. 
Иногда мы не ассоциируем себя с одним аспектом из пяти кхандх, но ассоциируем с другим.
Даже у совсем маленьких детей есть вполне определённое чувство «Я», связанное, по большей части, с чувствами. Когда мы поймем, что это чувство это великий обман, все проблемы прекратятся, потому что у кого могут быть проблемы?..  В текстах сказано, что никакие несчастья не случаются с тем, кто не привязан к имени и форме.
Пять кхандх в нас изначально смешаны с «Я», которое на протяжении всей жизни функционирует как их неотъемлемая часть. Только правильная медитация позволяет увидеть совокупности без присвоения. В противном случае они приносят очень много страдания, потому что появляется иллюзия постоянства и контроля.

----------


## Жека

> Ну, вот выше уже обсуждали перевод слова анатта. Употребленное как существительное, оно означает "не (есть) атман". А как прилагательное будет означать "не имеющие атмана". Суть, что в пали эти две формы (ед.ч. муж и мн. жен.) омонимичны и понимание "не являющиеся атманом" часто (особенно в комментриях) смещалось в сторону "не имеющие атман", "безатмановые".
> 
> Фраза "все дхармы не есть атман" говорит скорее о предполагаемом атмане. Что атмана среди дхарм нет. Фраза "все дхармы лишены атмана" говорит о дхармах. Дает им характеристику ("безатмановые", безсамостные"). Здесь, на самом деле большая разница (хотя оказывается, что есть люди, которые ее не видят). Так вот, последняя фраза очень близка к пониманию "пусты от самобытия". Так, по-видимому, развивалась эта идея (пустоты от самобытия). Т.е. это легковыводимая вещь при определенном смещении значения слова анатта.


Какая-то софистика, на мой взгляд. Усложнение и запутывание. Зачем вам это надо? Есть Чула суньята сутта, в которой все прекрасно разъяснено по этому поводу

----------


## Аурум

> Я с этим и не спорил. Говорил лишь о том, что пустота дхарм *признаётся и в тхераваде*.


Кем признается?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кем признается?


Ну например Патисамбхидамаггой.)

----------

Ассаджи (13.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

Перестать классифицировать пустоту по уровням - уже сам по себе хороший уровень постижения пустоты  :Cool:

----------


## Аурум

> Ну например Патисамбхидамаггой.)


Конкретно цитату о пустоте дхарм можно?

----------


## Жека

> Не предлагаете иметь воззрение, что "атты не существует"?


Я предлагаю понять это и медитировать на это.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Конкретно цитату о пустоте дхарм можно?


"Пустота в изменении - рождённое материальное пусто от собственной сущности (см. сноску с комментариями), исчезнувшая материальность и изменилась, и пуста. Далее аналогично для всех 201 дхамм."

----------

Vladiimir (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> "Пустота в изменении - рождённое материальное пусто от собственной сущности (см. сноску с комментариями), исчезнувшая материальность и изменилась, и пуста. Далее аналогично для всех 201 дхамм."


Судя по дальнейшему описанию в сутте что есть "внутренняя пустота" и "внешняя пустота", то понимание пустоты не махаянское. Но, впрочем, речь шла не о тождественности понимания, насколько я понял.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> "Пустота в изменении - рождённое материальное пусто от собственной сущности (см. сноску с комментариями), исчезнувшая материальность и изменилась, и пуста. Далее аналогично для всех 201 дхамм."


Смотря что вы имеете в виду под "пустым".

----------

Алексей Л (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но, впрочем, речь шла не о тождественности понимания, насколько я понял.


Совершенно верно!

----------


## Нико

> Совершенно верно!


Сергей, очевидно по вашим источникам, что пустота в ПК -- совершенно не пустота в мадхьямике.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, очевидно по вашим источникам, что пустота в ПК -- совершенно не пустота в мадхьямике.


А я вроде и не говорил, что они полностью идентичны, возражал только Вашему утверждению об отрицании тхеравадой пустоты дхаммы. Кроме того, различая есть даже между философскими взглядами в самой махаяне.

----------


## Нико

> А я вроде и не говорил, что они полностью идентичны, возражал только Вашему утверждению об отрицании тхеравадой пустоты дхаммы. Кроме того, различая есть даже между философскими взглядами в самой махаяне.


Забудьте про махаяну пока. В ваших тхеравадинских текстах говорится о пустоте от независимости, могу цитату привести. Но это не пустота в мадхьямике.

----------

Алексей Л (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Забудьте про махаяну пока. В ваших тхеравадинских текстах говорится о пустоте от независимости, могу цитату привести. Но это не пустота в мадхьямике.


Пустота дхамм - это взаимозависимость. Голого номинализма или чисто иллюзионистских теорий, майвады, в тхераваде конечно нет! ) Но этого вроде нет и в мадхъямике. Тогда не понятно, чему Вы возражаете? Какие-то тонкости толкования конечно же есть, я этого не отрицаю.
Изначально, учение о пустоте (взаимозависимости) было чисто практическим, полезным. Без софистики и меатфизики.
С точки зрения практики, любые фиксированные взгляды на "абсолютную" природу вселенной или "я" служат источником страдания, а взаимообусловленное возникновение указывает путь к прекращению страдания. Вот и всё. Школа мадхъямаки, основанная Нагарджуной, прямо связывала пустоту со срединным путём: «Сказать, что всё есть, — одна крайность, сказать, что ничего нет, — другая крайность. Всё пусто — вот истина срединного пути».


"Некоторые считают, что "пустота" или Шуньята, упоминаемая Нагарджуной – это чисто учение Махаяны. Оно основывается на учении об "Анатта" или "безличности" и на обусловленном возникновении (paticca samuppada) из изначальных палийских текстов. Однажды Ананда спросил Будду "Люди говорят слово "Сунья". Что оно означает?". Будда ответил "Ананда, в этом мире нет "Я" и нет ничего, относящегося к "Я". Поэтому мир "пуст"." Это учение было использовано Нагарджуной при написании труда "Мадхьямика Карика". За идеей Шуньяты стоит учение буддизма Махаяны о "сознании-вместилище" (санскр. alaya-vijnana), истоки которого имеются и в текстах Тхеравады." (Дост. Валпола Рахула)

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Vladiimir (13.08.2014), Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Пустота дхамм - это взаимозависимость. Голого номинализма или чисто иллюзионистских теорий, майвады, в тхераваде конечно нет! ) Но этого вроде нет и в мадхъямике. Тогда не понятно, чему Вы возражаете? Какие-то тонкости толкования конечно же есть, я этого не отрицаю.
> Изначально, учение о пустоте (взаимозависимости) было чисто практическим, полезным. Без софистики и меатфизики.
> С точки зрения практики, любые фиксированные взгляды на "абсолютную" природу вселенной или "я" служат источником страдания, а взаимообусловленное возникновение указывает путь к прекращению страдания. Вот и всё. Школа мадхъямаки, основанная Нагарджуной, прямо связывала пустоту со срединным путём: «Сказать, что всё есть, — одна крайность, сказать, что ничего нет, — другая крайность. Всё пусто — вот истина срединного пути».
> 
> 
> "Некоторые считают, что "пустота" или Шуньята, упоминаемая Нагарджуной – это чисто учение Махаяны. Оно основывается на учении об "Анатта" или "безличности" и на обусловленном возникновении (paticca samuppada) из изначальных палийских текстов. Однажды Ананда спросил Будду "Люди говорят слово "Сунья". Что оно означает?". Будда ответил "Ананда, в этом мире нет "Я" и нет ничего, относящегося к "Я". Поэтому мир "пуст"." Это учение было использовано Нагарджуной при написании труда "Мадхьямика Карика". За идеей Шуньяты стоит учение буддизма Махаяны о "сознании-вместилище" (санскр. alaya-vijnana), истоки которого имеются и в текстах Тхеравады." (Дост. Валпола Рахула)



Вы ошибаетесь. "Сознание-вместилище" -- это концепт, к которому Нагарджуна не имеет отношения.

----------


## Антон Соносон

типа не сознание безначально, а пустота? Ну тогда всё встаёт на свои места

----------


## Нико

> типа не сознание безначально, а пустота? Ну тогда всё встаёт на свои места


Нет вовсе. И сознание безначально, и пустота.

----------

Алексей Л (14.08.2014), Антон Соносон (13.08.2014), Сергей Ч (13.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы ошибаетесь. "Сознание-вместилище" -- это концепт, к которому Нагарджуна не имеет отношения.


Я в курсе, что это йогачаринская концепция.) 

Алаявиджняна, Кладовая Сознания
Почтенный Др. Валпола Рахула

----------


## Сергей Ч

Читаю сейчас статью Единство буддизма! Очень интересно, особенно по поводу "классификации" школ другими школами. ))

----------

Фил (13.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> "Некоторые считают, что "пустота" или Шуньята, упоминаемая Нагарджуной – это чисто учение Махаяны. Оно основывается на учении об "Анатта" или "безличности" и на обусловленном возникновении (paticca samuppada) из изначальных палийских текстов. Однажды Ананда спросил Будду "Люди говорят слово "Сунья". Что оно означает?". Будда ответил "Ананда, в этом мире нет "Я" и нет ничего, относящегося к "Я". Поэтому мир "пуст"." Это учение было использовано Нагарджуной при написании труда "Мадхьямика Карика". За идеей Шуньяты стоит учение буддизма Махаяны о "сознании-вместилище" (санскр. alaya-vijnana), истоки которого имеются и в текстах Тхеравады." (Дост. Валпола Рахула)


Именно так, пустота Нагарджуны — чисто махаянская.

----------


## Алексей Л

Да пустота пустоте рознь, слова одинаковые а смысл разный. Я читал ПК, там нет учения о пустоте, именно учения а не вскользь упомянутых понятий которык к тому же без знания махаяны вообще трудно интерпретировать. Так же нету там и пути бодхисаттвы и всего что к этому прилагается. Нет учения об энергиях и практик ваджраяны, нет там и дзогчена. Точка

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да пустота пустоте рознь, слова одинаковые а смысл разный. Я читал ПК, там нет учения о пустоте, именно учения а не вскользь упомянутых понятий которык к тому же без знания махаяны вообще трудно интерпретировать. Так же нету там и пути бодхисаттвы и всего что к этому прилагается. Нет учения об энергиях и практик ваджраяны, нет там и дзогчена. Точка


Не всем буддистам нужны эти позднебуддийские разработки и теории, особенно "энергии и практики ваджраяны"..)

----------

Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не всем буддистам нужны эти позднебуддийские разработки и теории, особенно "энергии и практики ваджраяны"..)


Не всем, но все же если вам ближе и понятнее махаяна то лучше заниматься ей, учения классифицируются по эффективности и плоду. Например ваджраяна вместо отречения использует преображение, почему, потому что это более эффективно. К тому же Сергей, я и сам подумываю бодхисаттвой стать и жить еще долго-долго помогая остальным освободиться, вот вы решите- тогда нас уже двое, вместе веселее  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не всем, но все же если вам ближе и понятнее махаяна то лучше заниматься ей, учения классифицируются по эффективности и плоду. Например ваджраяна вместо отречения использует преображение, почему, потому что это более эффективно. К тому же Сергей, я и сам подумываю бодхисаттвой стать и жить еще долго-долго помогая остальным освободиться, вот вы решите- тогда нас уже двое, вместе веселее


Рад бы Вас поддержать, Алексей, но с традицией я уже давно определился и никаких сомнений или метаний по поводу школ нет. ) Если не тхеравада, то тогда вообще ничего. 
А то, что некоторые тхеравадины читают махаянские источники, ещё не говорит о том, что им ближе и понятнее махаяна. Просто махаяна это тоже ведь буддизм, а следовательно там можно найти для себя что-то полезное. Я кстати уже давно не читал ничего махаянского, просто по памяти цитирую ранее прочитанное.)

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Алексей Л (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Не всем буддистам нужны эти позднебуддийские разработки и теории, особенно "энергии и практики ваджраяны"..)


Но некоторые представители одной консервативнейшей школы (не будем показывать пальцем  :Wink: ) без позднебуддийских принципов, и теорий, которые _не приняты_ в их школе, почему-то не могут обойтись.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но некоторые представители одной консервативнейшей школы (не будем показывать пальцем ) без позднебуддийских принципов, и теорий, которые _не приняты_ в их школе, почему-то не могут обойтись.


Вы наверное не увидели мой пост, чуть выше Вашего.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Рад бы Вас поддержать, Алексей, но с традицией я уже давно определился и никаких сомнений или метаний по поводу школ нет. ) Если не тхеравада, то тогда вообще ничего. 
> А то, что некоторые тхеравадины читают махаянские источники, ещё не говорит о том, что им ближе и понятнее махаяна. Просто махаяна это тоже ведь буддизм, а следовательно там можно найти для себя что-то полезное. Я кстати уже давно не читал ничего махаянского, просто по памяти цитирую ранее прочитанное.)


Это почему же вы не хотите стать бодхисаттвой?

----------


## Нико

> Рад бы Вас поддержать, Алексей, но с традицией я уже давно определился и никаких сомнений или метаний по поводу школ нет. ) Если не тхеравада, то тогда вообще ничего. 
> А то, что некоторые тхеравадины читают махаянские источники, ещё не говорит о том, что им ближе и понятнее махаяна. Просто махаяна это тоже ведь буддизм, а следовательно там можно найти для себя что-то полезное. Я кстати уже давно не читал ничего махаянского, просто по памяти цитирую ранее прочитанное.)


Если вы определились с тхеравадой, тогда какой смысл читать махаяну? Ведь есть некие коренные отличия между этими традициями, как тут правильно подмечают, это, во-первых, мотивация бодхичитты, а во-вторых, воззрение. ПК действительно достаточен для тех, кому он подходит.

----------


## Нико

> Это почему же вы не хотите стать бодхисаттвой?


Ну не хочет человек стать бодхисаттвой.) А я вот хочу)

----------


## Аурум

> Рад бы Вас поддержать, Алексей, но с традицией я уже давно определился и никаких сомнений или метаний по поводу школ нет. ) Если не тхеравада, то тогда вообще ничего.


Метаний нет когда человек не приводит идеи других школ и не цитирует представителей других школ чтобы обосновать или доказать постулаты своего течения или школы.




> А то, что некоторые тхеравадины читают махаянские источники, ещё не говорит о том, что им ближе и понятнее махаяна. Просто махаяна это тоже ведь буддизм, а следовательно там можно найти для себя что-то полезное.


Найти-то много полезного можно! Но вы, похоже, не понимаете что такое канон и что такое консервативная (читай - законсервированная) школа.

----------

Алексей Л (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это почему же вы не хотите стать бодхисаттвой?


Термин «бодхисатта» использовался Буддой, когда он говорил о самом себе, как о молодом человеке, который ещё не достиг просветления, но прилагал к этому усилия. Когда Будда упоминал об этом, то обычно он использовал такую фразу: «Когда я был непросветлённым бодхисаттой...». В Палийском Каноне бодхисатта описывается как тот, кто всё ещё подвержен рождению, болезни, смерти, печали, загрязнениям и невежеству:

«Перед моим Пробуждением, когда я был непросветлённым бодхисаттой, будучи подверженым рождению, я искал то, что было также подвержено рождению. Будучи подверженым старению... болезни... смерти... печали... загрязнениям, я искал [счастья в] том, что также было подвержено старению... болезни... смерти... печали... загрязнениям». 

(Арьяпарьесана сутта)

Ну а в целом, ответ на Ваш вопрос есть здесь.

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Жека (14.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну не хочет человек стать бодхисаттвой.) А я вот хочу)


Это очень благородно, сострадательно, благостно и щедро с вашей стороны  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если вы определились с тхеравадой, тогда какой смысл читать махаяну?


Я уже и не читаю.) А тем кто читает наверное виднее, зачем им это. Не Вам решать.




> Ведь есть некие коренные отличия между этими традициями, как тут правильно подмечают, это, во-первых, мотивация бодхичитты, а во-вторых, воззрение. ПК действительно достаточен для тех, кому он подходит


Отличия в воззрениях есть даже между школами т.н. махаяны. В Тибете вон даже междоусобицы были между сектами.

----------

Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Метаний нет когда человек не приводит идеи других школ и не цитирует представителей других школ чтобы обосновать или доказать постулаты своего течения или школы.


цитрование идей других школ скорее говорит об образованности человека и его большом уважении к другим школам, имхо

----------

Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Метаний нет когда человек не приводит идеи других школ и не цитирует представителей других школ чтобы обосновать или доказать постулаты своего течения или школы.


Ну вообще-то я не для доказательства постулатов своей школы всё это привожу, а для общей пользы. ) Но у некоторых видимо батхерт от этого случается или разрыв шаблона..




> Найти-то много полезного можно! Но вы, похоже, не понимаете что такое канон и что такое консервативная (читай - законсервированная) школа.


Это Вы похоже не понимаете, что буддийский канон - это не священное писание, требующее беспрекословного следования букве. Не знаю, может в тибетском буддизме иначе? )

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Tong Po (14.08.2014), Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Я чего-то тоже наверное не понимаю, что такое - ПК!
То есть как Библию я его не рассматриваю.

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> цитрование идей других школ скорее говорит об образованности человека и его большом уважении к другим школам, имхо


Это говорит лишь о недостаточном знании идей своей школы, либо если человеку тесновато в рамках своей традицией.
Глупо доказывать постулат, к примеру, мадхъямаки-жентонг, цитируя Догэна или Цонкапу.

----------


## Фил

> Это говорит лишь о недостаточном знании идей своей школы, либо если человеку тесновато в рамках своей традицией.
> Глупо доказывать постулат, к примеру, мадхъямаки-жентонг, цитируя Догэна или Цонкапу.


Так Сергей же ничего не доказывает!  :EEK!: 
Любому человеку будет тесно в рамках какой бы то ни было традиции, потому что традиция - это догма!

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Алексей Л (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я чего-то тоже наверное не понимаю, что такое - ПК!
> То есть как Библию я его не рассматриваю.


Думаю, что не один тхеравадин его так не рассматривает.) Палийский канон - это прежде всего фундамент тхеравады, а не сама тхеравада. Это самый древний и наиболее достоверный сборник учений Будды, дошедший до нашего времени.

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Vladiimir (14.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Это Вы похоже не понимаете, что буддийский канон - это не священное писание, требующее беспрекословного следования букве. Не знаю, может в тибетском буддизме иначе? )


Рамки тхеравады _ограничены_ именно палийским каноном. Тхеравада — _консарвативная_ традиция, не принимающая идей извне, а также не оставившая неких принципов фильтрации идей или некой философской школы, оформленной в виде трактата и комментариев и включенного в канон.
В тибетском же буддизме действует как раз тот самый принцип четырёх опор, который, появившись в своё время определил развитие всех махаянских течений в принципе.

----------


## Аурум

> Думаю, что не один тхеравадин его так не рассматривает.) Палийский канон - это прежде всего фундамент тхеравады, а не сама тхеравада. Это самый древний и наиболее достоверный сборник учений Будды, дошедший до нашего времени.


Ну, про "наиболее достоверный"... впрочем, не буду.
Палийский канон не только фундамент, это и крыша, и забор тхеравады, поскольку тхеравада — консервативная (и законсервированная, по сути) школа. Пояснять что такое "консервативная школа" надо?

----------


## Нико

> Так Сергей же ничего не доказывает! 
> Любому человеку будет тесно в рамках какой бы то ни было традиции, потому что традиция - это догма!


Непонятно, зачем тогда спорить и нападать надо.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Рамки тхеравады _ограничены_ именно палийским каноном. Тхеравада — _консарвативная_ традиция, не принимающая идей извне, а также не оставившая неких принципов фильтрации идей или некой философской школы, оформленной в виде трактата и комментариев и включенного в канон.


Тхеравада консервативна не по отношению к истине как таковой, а по отношению к тому, что считать словом Будды. Только в этом отличие от Махаяны, согласно которой, каждое живое существо наделено природой будды (то есть является буддой потенциально), которую оно может реализовать через достижение пробуждения (бодхи) и таким образом стать буддой, и тут вполне естественно предположить, что авторами канонических текстов Махаяны были йогины, достигшие переживания реализации этой природы и ставшие по своему  самоощущению  пробужденными (просветленными) существами, то есть буддами. И потому ничто не мешало им рассматривать собственную личность и личность Шакьямуни как тождественные, а *следовательно, они могли на полном основании писать сутры от имени Будды.*"

Со временем Махаяна довела либерализм до крайностей и подняла дух над буквой учений до такой степени, что вторая была почти утеряна из виду, и Дхарма лишилась, по крайней мере на земном уровне, ее отличительной индивидуальности. Необходимость в постоянном поиске новых способов передачи Дхармы в новых условиях должна уравновешиваться заботой о сохранении того, чем на самом деле является Дхарма. Учения и практики должны оцениваться в свете опыта Просветленного.

----------


## Нико

> Тхеравада консервативна не по отношению к истине как таковой, а по отношению к тому, что считать словом Будды. Только в этом отличие от Махаяны, согласно которой, каждое живое существо наделено природой будды (то есть является буддой потенциально), которую оно может реализовать через достижение пробуждения (бодхи) и таким образом стать буддой, и тут вполне естественно предположить, что авторами канонических текстов Махаяны были йогины, достигшие переживания реализации этой природы и ставшие по своему  самоощущению  пробужденными (просветленными) существами, то есть буддами. И потому ничто не мешало им рассматривать собственную личность и личность Шакьямуни как тождественные, а *следовательно, они могли на полном основании писать сутры от имени Будды.*"
> 
> Со временем Махаяна довела либерализм до крайностей и подняла дух над буквой учений до такой степени, что вторая была почти утеряна из виду, и Дхарма лишилась, по крайней мере на земном уровне, ее отличительной индивидуальности. Необходимость в постоянном поиске новых способов передачи Дхармы в новых условиях должна уравновешиваться заботой о сохранении того, чем на самом деле является Дхарма. Учения и практики должны оцениваться в свете опыта Просветленного.


Это бред. От имени Будды типа махаянские сутры писали. Буквы Махаяна не теряет, не волнуйтесь. Но да, редко обращается за буквами в ПК.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Непонятно, зачем тогда спорить и нападать надо.


Вот и мне непонятно, зачем спорить и нападать? Кому есть дело до того, что представитель одной школы цитирует тексты другой? Многие махаянцы например цитирую ПК, и я этому только рад.

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Tong Po (14.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Рамки тхеравады _ограничены_ именно палийским каноном. Тхеравада — _консарвативная_ традиция, не принимающая идей извне, а также не оставившая неких принципов фильтрации идей или некой философской школы, оформленной в виде трактата и комментариев и включенного в канон.


Милиндапаньха - изначально не тхеравадинский текст. Тем не менее он включен в тхеравадинский канон (в бирманском издании).

----------

Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Так Сергей же ничего не доказывает!


Тот же принцип четырёх опор, описанный в махаянском труде (уже _после_ оформления ПК!) Сергей пытался объявить тхеравадинским.




> Любому человеку будет тесно в рамках какой бы то ни было традиции, потому что традиция - это догма!


Традиция традиции — рознь! Есть традиции где чётко объяснены принципы "фильтрации" идей. Вспомните книгу того же Дзонгсара Кхенце "Отчего вы не буддист?" где Дз. Кхенце даёт принципы, по которому можно назвать учение буддийским.
Хотя, и в ПК тоже есть в какой-то сутре (знатоки подскажут), что-то вроде "Верно то Учение, в котором обучают Восьмеричному Благородному Пути". Но, тхеравада всё-таки, жёстко зафиксировала свой канон довольно уже давно.

----------

Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот и мне непонятно, зачем спорить и нападать? Кому есть дело до того, что представитель одной школы цитирует тексты другой? Многие махаянцы например цитирую ПК, и я этому только рад.


Кто эти многие махаянцы? Приведите примеры.

----------


## Аурум

> Милиндапаньха, изначально не тхеравадинский текст. Тем не он менее включен в тхеравадинский канон (в бирманском издании).


Это говорит лишь о том, что некоторые никаи внутри тхеравады более консервативны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тот же принцип четырёх опор, описанный в махаянском труде (уже _после_ оформления ПК!) Сергей пытался объявить тхеравадинским.


Перевираете. Нигде я не пытался объявить его тхеравадиснким. Говорил о том, что этот принцип, сформулированный, как Вы говорите, Асангой, содержится в поучениях Будды, содержащихся в ПК. Или по-вашему, махаянские учителя на пустом месте свои теории и принципы придумывали, не опираясь на Учение Будды? )

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кто эти многие махаянцы? Приведите примеры.


На форуме не мало махаянцев читающих ПК и приводящих здесь цитаты. Вы наверное один из немногих "тибетских" консерваторов, наряду с Дондупом.)

----------


## Нико

> Или по-вашему, махаянские учителя на пустом месте свои теории и принципы придумывали, не опираясь на Учение Будды? )


Вы опять тут провоцируете. Считаете, что Махаяна не была изречена Буддой, открываете своё истинное лицо типа. А ведь ЕС Далай-лама много раз мнение вам подобных опроверг. И даже не надейтесь, что Махаяна основана на ПК. Был второй поворот учения в Раджгрихе, где Будда Шакьямуни провозгласил праджняпарамиту. На ней основана не только тибетская традиция, но основан и дзен в том числе. Попробуйте это оспорить.

----------

Алексей Л (14.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Тот же принцип четырёх опор, описанный в махаянском труде (уже _после_ оформления ПК!) Сергей пытался объявить тхеравадинским.


Да нет же!

----------

Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вы опять тут провоцируете. Считаете, что Махаяна не была изречена Буддой, открываете своё истинное лицо типа. А ведь ЕС Далай-лама много раз мнение вам подобных опроверг. И даже не надейтесь, что Махаяна основана на ПК. Был второй поворот учения в Раджгрихе, где Будда Шакьямуни провозгласил праджняпарамиту. На ней основана не только тибетская традиция, но основан и дзен в том числе. Попробуйте это оспорить.


Да не будет это никто оспаривать.
Вас куда то не туда, честное слово, заносит.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это говорит лишь о том, что некоторые никаи внутри тхеравады более консервативны.


Какие-то более консервативны, а какие-то менее. И что? Текст включен в канон. В тайской редакции, например, не включен. И что? Какая разница?

Канон закрыт для редактирования. Но он не закрыт для индивидуального осмысления. Он не закрыт для того, чтобы его обдумывали, сравнивали с другими сохранившимися каноническими корпусами текстов. Он не запрещает читать тексты других школ. Он не запрещает думать.

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Tong Po (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> На форуме не мало махаянцев читающих ПК и приводящих здесь цитаты. Вы наверное один из немногих "тибетских" консерваторов, наряду с Дондупом.)


Я не один из немногих "тибетских", а один из немногих оставшихся на форуме. Так кто из немалых махаянцев приводят цитаты из ПК в поддержку своего воззрения? Может, это Аурум, который только и делает, что вас опровергает?

----------


## Vladiimir

Почему тхеравадину нельзя читать махаянские тексты? Что это такое? И что он, типа, уже не тхеравадин, что ли, если читает и изучает? Это все равно, что сказать, что вот, если выпил, например, алкоголь, то значит не буддист, или не тхеравадин, там...

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Тхеравада консервативна не по отношению к истине как таковой, а по отношению к тому, что считать словом Будды. Только в этом отличие от Махаяны, согласно которой, каждое живое существо наделено природой будды (то есть является буддой потенциально), которую оно может реализовать через достижение пробуждения (бодхи) и таким образом стать буддой, и тут вполне естественно предположить, что авторами канонических текстов Махаяны были йогины, достигшие переживания реализации этой природы и ставшие по своему  самоощущению  пробужденными (просветленными) существами, то есть буддами. И потому ничто не мешало им рассматривать собственную личность и личность Шакьямуни как тождественные, а *следовательно, они могли на полном основании писать сутры от имени Будды.*"



Тхеравадины верят, что их канон записали 500 архатов. Потому, что так написано в каноне.Махаянцы верят, что некоторые сутры записаны со слов Будды, которые были адресованы нагам или бодхисаттвам. Потому, что так написано в сутрах.
Спорить можно бесконечно.




> Со временем Махаяна довела либерализм до крайностей и подняла дух над буквой учений до такой степени, что вторая была почти утеряна из виду, и Дхарма лишилась, по крайней мере на земном уровне, ее отличительной индивидуальности. Необходимость в постоянном поиске новых способов передачи Дхармы в новых условиях должна уравновешиваться заботой о сохранении того, чем на самом деле является Дхарма. Учения и практики должны оцениваться в свете опыта Просветленного.


А я могу сказать, напртив, тхеравада законсервировалась слишком рано и настолько, что по сути только недавно с большим трудом перестаёт быть чисто монашеским течением. Спорить тоже можно бесконечно.

----------


## Аурум

> Почему тхеравадину нельзя читать махаянские тексты? Что это такое? И что он, типа, уже не тхеравадин, что ли, если читает и изучает? Это все равно, что сказать, что вот, если выпил, например, алкоголь, то значит не буддист, или не тхеравадин, там...


Владимир, вы и правда не понимаете, что я уже много раз говорил?
Читать можно что угодно! Но привносить махаянские идеи в русло тхеравады и объявлять их тхеравадинскими — это не понимать ни того, ни другого.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы опять тут провоцируете. Считаете, что Махаяна не была изречена Буддой, открываете своё истинное лицо типа. А ведь ЕС Далай-лама много раз мнение вам подобных опроверг.


Каким образом он это опроверг? Предоставил какие-то ранее не известные факты относительно происхождения и авторства махаянских сутр? Сомневаюсь. 




> И даже не надейтесь, что Махаяна основана на ПК.


А я и не говорю, что именно на ПК. Подобно тому, как великий тхеравадинский комментатор Буддхагоша вобрал в себя энциклопедическое знание никай, многие величайшие махаянские учёные, такие как Нагарджуна, Васубандху, Асанга прочно основывались на агамах.




> Был второй поворот учения в Раджгрихе, где Будда Шакьямуни провозгласил праджняпарамиту.


Тайно, от своих учеников?




> На ней основана не только тибетская традиция, но основан и дзен в том числе. Попробуйте это оспорить.


Зачем мне оспаривать очевидные вещи?

----------

Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Почему тхеравадину нельзя читать махаянские тексты? Что это такое? И что он, типа, уже не тхеравадин, что ли, если читает и изучает? Это все равно, что сказать, что вот, если выпил, например, алкоголь, то значит не буддист, или не тхеравадин, там...


Конечно, можно тхеравадину всё, даже Рерихов могут читать. Просто вы не поняли, тут Сергей Ч пытался отнести некоторые махаянские понятия к ПК, на что ему указали сдержанно и без перехода на личность. Вот позиция Жеки мне однозначно понятна, она строго придерживается ПК, и вопросов просто нет.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Владимир, вы и правда не понимаете, что я уже много раз говорил?
> Читать можно что угодно! Но превносить махаянские идеи в русло тхеравады и объявлять их тхеравадинскими — это не понимать ни того, ни другого.


Многие махаянские концепции развивались из идей раннего буддизма. Т.е. они не чужды. Это более развитые, более проработанные, акцентированные идеи. Но они не *чужды* тхераваде, что ранее здесь и демонстрировались. И нет никакого запрета взять их тхеравадину, что Вам здесь и демонстрировалось не раз.

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тхеравадины верят, что их канон записали 500 архатов. Потому, что так написано в каноне.Махаянцы верят, что некоторые сутры записаны со слов Будды, которые были адресованы нагам или бодхисаттвам. Потому, что так написано в сутрах.


Разница по-моему существенна.) В первом случае просто придаётся важность Канону, типа монахи записавшие учения Будды были не простыми монахами, а Архатами. ) Во втором случае оправдывается сам вопрос происхождения новых учений Будды, ранее не известных и появившихся только на рубеже 1 века нашей эры.

----------

Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Каким образом он это опроверг? Предоставил какие-то ранее не известные факты относительно происхождения и авторства махаянских сутр? Сомневаюсь.


Зачем сомневаться? Вы просто не слушали его учения, только и всего. В отличие от всего мира).
[QUOTE]




> А я и не говорю, что именно на ПК. Подобно тому, как великий тхеравадинский комментатор Буддхагоша вобрал в себя энциклопедическое знание никай, многие величайшие махаянские учёные, такие как Нагарджуна, Васубандху, Асанга прочно основывались на агамах.


Они, естественно, не выпускали агамы из поля зрения, но пошли дальше, следуя второму повороту. 







> Тайно, от своих учеников?


Если вы читали праджняпарамиту, там были свои ученики, которым подходило такое учение.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот позиция Жеки мне однозначно понятна, она строго придерживается ПК, и вопросов просто нет.


Я тоже строго придерживаюсь ПК. Но это не означает, что все позднейшие доработки выбраковываются. Это означает, что они рассматриваются в контексте более ранних учений. Махаяну я рассматриваю как детализирующую и разрабатывающую изначальное учение Будды – но не замещающую его или присовокупляющую более высокие ступени.

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Перевираете. Нигде я не пытался объявить его тхеравадиснким. Говорил о том, что этот принцип, сформулированный, как Вы говорите, Асангой, содержится в поучениях Будды, содержащихся в ПК. Или по-вашему, махаянские учителя на пустом месте свои теории и принципы придумывали, не опираясь на Учение Будды? )


Этот принцип, принцип четырех опор, _не на основе_ идей Будды.
Идеи консерваторов, а именно, идея строгой фиксация канона, породила у некоторой части буддистов идею принципа фильтрации новых идей и учений, чем, по сути, и является принцип четырех опор.
То есть, принцип создан чтобы фильтровать (грубо говоря) идеи и учения.

----------


## Нико

> Я тоже строго придерживаюсь ПК. Но это не означает, что все позднейшие доработки выбраковываются. Это означает, что они рассматриваются в контексте более ранних учений. Махаяну я рассматриваю как детализирующую и разрабатывающую изначальное учение Будды – но не замещающую его или присовокупляющую более высокие ступени.


Зачем тогда писать, что кто-то сочинил сутры от имени Будды? Будда дал учения всем по  способностям. Если какие-то архаты умирали от разрыва сердца от учений о пустоте, Будда не давал им глубокие учения о пустоте. Он давал их тем, кто мог выдержать. И также глубокую Сандхинирмочанасутру, т.е. учение, которое легло в основу этой сутры, Будда дал тем, кто мог, имхо, примирить праджняпарамиту с идеей жентонг.

----------


## Аурум

> Я тоже строго придерживаюсь ПК. Но это не означает, что все позднейшие доработки выбраковываются.


Одно предложение противоречит другому.

----------


## Фил

> Одно предложение противоречит другому.


Ну и что?

----------


## Аурум

> Разница по-моему существенна.) В первом случае просто придаётся важность Канону, типа монахи записавшие учения Будды были не простыми монахами, а Архатами. ) Во втором случае оправдывается сам вопрос происхождения новых учений Будды, ранее не известных и появившихся только на рубеже 1 века нашей эры.


Сергей, это лишь вопрос веры. И в первом, и во втором случае аргумент: "Так написано!"
- Это верно, потому, что это зафиксировали и записали 500 архатов!
- А как доказать, что 500 архатов было?
 - А вот же, они же и написали, поэтому это истинная правда!
Ну и т.п.

----------

Нико (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Этот принцип, принцип четырех опор, _не на основе_ идей Будды.


Давайте посмотрим:

*1.* "Монахи, будьте сами себе светильниками, будьте сами себе прибежищем, не имея иного прибежища. Берите Дхамму в качестве своего светильника, берите Дхамму в качестве своего прибежища, не имя иного». (Будда)

Полагайся на учение, а не на человека; (Асанга)

*2.* "Отбросив все привлекавшее прежде, ни к чему не привязываясь, он не зависит ни от чего в познании. Он и не входит в близкие соотношения с теми, которые порабощены тем или иным учением, он не возвращается к толкованиям философов." (Будда)

Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова; (Асанга)

*3.* Кто не влечется ни к одной, ни к другой крайности, кого не манит возрождение в существовании ни в этом, ни в том мире, тот не ищет фиксированной точки зрения в исследовании тех или иных учений. (Будда)

Полагайся на абсолютный смысл, а не на относительный; (Асанга)

*4.* Не будьте ведомы рассказами, обычаем или молвой. Не будьте ведомы властью священных слов, ни явной логикой или доказательством, ни рассмотрением видимости, ни прелестью умозрительных мнений, ни кажущимися возможностями, ни идеей "это мой учитель". Но, Калама, когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи неблагоприятны (акусала), ложны, плохи, тогда откажитесь от них... И когда вы знаете по себе, что некоторые вещи благоприятны (кусала) и хороши, тогда примите их и следуйте им". (Будда)

Полагайся на мудрость, а не на обыденный ум. (Асанга)

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Многие махаянские концепции развивались из идей раннего буддизма. Т.е. они не чужды. Это более развитые, более проработанные, акцентированные идеи. Но они не *чужды* тхераваде, что ранее здесь и демонстрировались. И нет никакого запрета взять их тхеравадину, что Вам здесь и демонстрировалось не раз.


Я помню, что вы необычный тхеравадин.  :Smilie:  Вы и ваджраянские практики не считаете противоречащими тхеравадинским взглядам.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, это лишь вопрос веры. И в первом, и во втором случае аргумент: "Так написано!".


Что касается 500 архатов и проповеди нагам, то да, это вера. Я не спорю. Но я не о религиозной составляющей наших традиций говорю, в тхераваде тоже немало чудес.) Я говорил о происхождении махаянских сутр, которых почему-то не было в раннем буддизме.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я помню, что вы необычный тхеравадин.  Вы и ваджраянские практики не считаете противоречащими тхеравадинским взглядам.


Ну, есть в некоторых направлениях тхеравады ваджраянские практики.

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, есть в некоторых направлениях тхеравады ваджраянские практики.


Интересно, какие?

----------

Жека (14.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Давайте посмотрим:
> 
> *1.* "Монахи, будьте сами себе светильниками, будьте сами себе прибежищем, не имея иного прибежища. Берите Дхамму в качестве своего светильника, берите Дхамму в качестве своего прибежища, не имя иного». (Будда)
> 
> Полагайся на учение, а не на человека; (Асанга)
> 
> *2.* "Отбросив все привлекавшее прежде, ни к чему не привязываясь, он не зависит ни от чего в познании. Он и не входит в близкие соотношения с теми, которые порабощены тем или иным учением, он не возвращается к толкованиям философов." (Будда)
> 
> Полагайся на смысл, а не на слова; (Асанга)
> ...


Принципы _чётко выделены и обозначены_ у Асанги, тогда как цитаты из ПК просто притянуты вами под ответ из _разных_ сутр. Здесь важно не наличие этих идей в сутрах ПК, ведь те, кто законсервировали традицию и ограничили ПК тоже читали те же сутры, но, как видно, не заметили этих идей.
Здесь важно появление и выделение идеи самого принципа из 4-х пунктов.

P.S.
Друзья, продолжу позже. Если не забанят, конечно!  :Wink:

----------

Нико (14.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну, есть в некоторых направлениях тхеравады ваджраянские практики.


 :EEK!:  вот так поворот, так вы же считаете что ваджраяна это не буддизм?

----------


## Vladiimir

> - Это верно, потому, что это зафиксировали и записали 500 архатов!


Какие-то тхеравадины могут и не верить, что канон составили 500 архатов. Некоторые тхервадины, в том числе и некоторые ученые монахи могут считать, что канон составлялся не одну сотню лет. Они могут различать в нем разные временные слои, стилизацию, поздние редакторские правки в текстах раннего периода и т.п.
А кто-то может считать, что канон зафиксировали 500 архатов. По разному. Думать не запрещается.

----------

Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Что касается 500 архатов и проповеди нагам, то да, это вера. Я не спорю. Но я не о религиозной составляющей наших традиций говорю, в тхераваде тоже немало чудес.) Я говорил о происхождении махаянских сутр, которых почему-то не было в раннем буддизме.


Тогда вам нужно узнать кто дал тантрические учения

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Принципы _чётко выделены и обозначены_ у Асанги, тогда как цитаты из ПК просто притянуты вами под ответ из _разных_ сутр.


Ничего себя притянуты! Смысл сказанного Буддой во многих суттах, и то, что подытожил Асанага в своём четверостишье, почти один в один. Это просто антология, а не какой-то новый принцип. Даже не антология, а очень-очень краткий конспект, требующий пояснения, т.е. полного изучения сутт. ) 
Также обстоит дело и с выделением так называемых четырёх печатей. 




> Здесь важно не наличие этих идей в сутрах ПК, ведь те, кто законсервировали традицию и ограничили ПК тоже читали те же сутры, но, как видно, не заметили этих идей.


Вам видимо несколько раз нужно повторять одно и тоже? Говорили ведь уже, что "законсервировали" канон, а не традицию, которая вполне жива и имеет комментаторские, классифицирующие и прочие работы. Если эти идеи в суттах даже я заметил, то что уж говорить о более продвинутых тхеравадинах? Вы просто снова проецируете на тхераваду популярные стереотипы о т.н. хинаяне.




> Здесь важно появление и выделение идеи самого принципа из 4-х пунктов.


Здесь важно другое, что махаяну следует рассматривать как детализирующую и разрабатывающую изначальное учение Будды – но не замещающую его или присовокупляющую более высокие ступени!  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Здесь важно другое, что махаяну следует рассматривать как детализирующую и разрабатывающую изначальное учение Будды – но не замещающую его или присовокупляющую более высокие ступени!


Интересно, а вот бодхичитта. Это ведь не метта. Это не более высокая ступень? И воззрение о пустоте личности и феноменов от самобытия. Про Ваджраяну вообще молчу.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Ничего себя притянуты! Смысл сказанного Буддой во многих суттах, и то, что подытожил Асанага в своём четверостишье, почти один в один. Это просто антология, а не какой-то новый принцип.)


Там из вашей цитаты не следуют четыре опоры, поскольку там нет, особенно в двух последних изречениях, чёткого воззрения.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Интересно, какие?


Ну, разные... Создание Будды внутри себя посредством ритуала, использование в практике алфавита пали, священных слогов, "сердечных" слогов, мантр, янтр и т.д.

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Интересно, а вот бодхичитта. Это ведь не метта. Это не более высокая ступень? И воззрение о пустоте личности и феноменов от самобытия. Про Ваджраяну вообще молчу.


Возможно всё это и является более высокими ступенями, то только в рамках самого тибетского буддизма. Воззрение о пустоте личности и феноменов от самобытия в тхераваде есть. А то что оно отличается от мадъямики или от какой-то другой философской школы, ещё не говорит о высшести или нисшести того или иного.) Много раз уже говорилось, что не стоит тибетскую класификацию навешивать на другие школы. 
Тибетцы никак не поймут, что их буддизм не является эталоном, оплотом Дхаммы. Наоборот - это позднейшее явление в истории буддийских школ. Тибетский буддизм – это богатая смесь классической Махаяны и Ваджраяны с элементами местного шаманизма.

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Конечно, можно тхеравадину всё, даже Рерихов могут читать. Просто вы не поняли, тут Сергей Ч пытался отнести некоторые махаянские понятия к ПК, на что ему указали сдержанно и без перехода на личность. Вот позиция Жеки мне однозначно понятна, она строго придерживается ПК, и вопросов просто нет.


Ну, не знаю как махаянцам, но тхеравадинам не запрещено искать паралели махаянских идей в тхеравадинских текстах.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Термин «бодхисатта» использовался Буддой, когда он говорил о самом себе, как о молодом человеке, который ещё не достиг просветления, но прилагал к этому усилия. Когда Будда упоминал об этом, то обычно он использовал такую фразу: «Когда я был непросветлённым бодхисаттой...». В Палийском Каноне бодхисатта описывается как тот, кто всё ещё подвержен рождению, болезни, смерти, печали, загрязнениям и невежеству:
> 
> Ну а в целом, ответ на Ваш вопрос есть здесь.


Бодхисаттвы разные бывают. Но дело то в том, Сергей, что бодхисаттва когда он решит уйти в нирвану будет иметь более высокую реализацию чем просто медитатор. К тому же сколько тхеравадских жизней вам нужно чтобы дойти хотя бы до нирваны? И сколько жизней нужно важдаянцу?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Интересно, а вот бодхичитта. Это ведь не метта. Это не более высокая ступень? И воззрение о пустоте личности и феноменов от самобытия. Про Ваджраяну вообще молчу.


Да какая там бодхичитта, не хотят они никому помогать, бодхисаттвой западло быть

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Бодхисаттвы разные бывают. Но дело то в том, Сергей, что бодхисаттва когда он решит уйти в нирвану будет иметь более высокую реализацию чем просто медитатор. К тому же сколько тхеравадских жизней вам нужно чтобы дойти хотя бы до нирваны? И сколько жизней нужно важдаянцу?


Всё зависит от самого практикующего.) Как говорится в суттах, это может занять всего семь дней, если практикующий будет тщательно следовать указаниям Будды, относительно Сатипаттханы.

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да какая там бодхичитта, не хотят они никому помогать, бодхисаттвой западло быть


«Если бы люди стремились совершенствовать себя вместо того, чтобы спасать весь мир, если бы они пытались добиться внутренней свободы вместо того, чтобы освобождать все человечество, — как много они сделали бы для действительного освобождения человечества!»   :Wink:

----------

Thaitali (14.08.2014), Жека (14.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Там из вашей цитаты не следуют четыре опоры, поскольку там нет, особенно в двух последних изречениях, чёткого воззрения.


Чёткое воззрение говорите? ) Так его и в махаяне нет. Четыре опоры не помогли махаяне стать неким единым направлением. Разные философские школы часто были не согласны друг с другом по поводу разрабатываемых концепций.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Всё зависит от самого практикующего.) Как говорится в суттах, это может занять всего семь дней, если практикующий будет тщательно следовать указаниям Будды, относительно Сатипаттханы.


Допустим обычный практикующий, сколько ему светит, например читал что после вступления в поток в течении 7 жизней
?

----------

Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> «Если бы люди стремились совершенствовать себя вместо того, чтобы спасать весь мир, если бы они пытались добиться внутренней свободы вместо того, чтобы освобождать все человечество, — как много они сделали бы для действительного освобождения человечества!»


Вы как-то недооцениваете бодхисаттв, они этап совершенствования себя уже почти завершили, примеры ЕСДЛ, Кармапа, Тай Ситу. Владыка Майтрея...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Допустим обычный практикующий, сколько ему светит, например читал что после вступления в поток в течении 7 жизней
> ?


Да. Однако 7 жизней - это максимум рождений которые светят "вступившим в поток" (сотапанна), могут и раньше достичь ниббаны. Также говорится, что сотапанна уже не родится в нижних мирах, хотя и способен совершать проступки, однако не до такой степени, чтобы это привело его к падению в нижние миры.





> Вы как-то недооцениваете бодхисаттв, они этап совершенствования себя уже почти завершили, примеры ЕСДЛ, Кармапа, Тай Ситу. Владыка Майтрея...


Я не оспариваю высокий уровень реализации, перечисленных Вами учителей. Но и религиозную блажь некоторых верующих также не разделяю, уж извините.

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я не оспариваю высокий уровень реализации, перечисленных Вами учителей. Но и религиозную блажь некоторых верующих также не разделяю, уж извините.


Это уже хорошо. Я достовернее слушаю не дошедшие из глубины веков тексты а настоящих учителей, кстати мой коренной учитель ЧННР

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это уже хорошо. Я достовернее слушаю не дошедшие из глубины веков тексты а настоящих учителей, кстати мой коренной учитель ЧННР


Ну я рад за Вас.  :Smilie:  
 Однако часто так бывает, что люди создают культ личности, основанный на восприятии добродетелей учителя, а не на самой Дхамма-Винае. Бывает так, что через многие годы их учитель умирает, оставляя их у разбитого корыта. Несмотря на прошедшее время, ученики не сильно продвинулись и не смогли ухватить суть Дхаммы. В этом случае они почувствует себя опустошёнными. Поэтому мы всегда должны помнить, что наш Учитель – это Дхамма. А это ведь не только тексты, это истина, которая доступна каждому. В той же махаяне (дзен) есть примеры достижения реализации без учителя.
Как там говорится:

"Водою Будды не смывают скверны,
Страдания существ рукой не устраняют,
Другим не переносят прозрения свои,
Они учением существ освобождают."

----------

Thaitali (15.08.2014), Tong Po (14.08.2014), Алик (16.08.2014), Жека (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ну я рад за Вас.  
>  Однако часто так бывает, что люди создают культ личности, основанный на восприятии добродетелей учителя, а не на самой Дхамма-Винае. Бывает так, что через многие годы их учитель умирает, оставляя их у разбитого корыта. Несмотря на прошедшее время, ученики не сильно продвинулись и не смогли ухватить суть Дхаммы. В этом случае они почувствует себя опустошёнными. Поэтому мы всегда должны помнить, что наш Учитель – это Дхамма. А это ведь не только тексты, это истина, которая доступна каждому. В той же махаяне (дзен) есть примеры достижения реализации без учителя.
> Как там говорится:
> 
> "Водою Будды не смывают скверны,
> Страдания существ рукой не устраняют,
> Другим не переносят прозрения свои,
> Они учением существ освобождают."


Да, Сергей! Следуйте этим путём!

----------


## Нико

> Чёткое воззрение говорите? ) Так его и в махаяне нет. Четыре опоры не помогли махаяне стать неким единым направлением. Разные философские школы часто были не согласны друг с другом по поводу разрабатываемых концепций.


Сергей, вы троллите? Я понять вас не могу, если честно.  Махаяна является единым корпусом нехинаянских воззрений, несмотря на внутришкольные разногласия, которые, кстати, имели отношение больше к спорам с тиртхиками.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, вы троллите? Я понять вас не могу, если честно.  Махаяна является единым корпусом нехинаянских воззрений, несмотря на внутришкольные разногласия, которые, кстати, имели отношение больше к спорам с тиртхиками.


Нет, Нико, это Вы троллите, когда выносите свои суждения по поводу взглядов тхеравады, ничего об этом толком не зная. Из-за этого и возникают не нужны споры.

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014), Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Жека (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Владимир, вы и правда не понимаете, что я уже много раз говорил?
> Читать можно что угодно! Но привносить махаянские идеи в русло тхеравады и объявлять их тхеравадинскими — это не понимать ни того, ни другого.


Вы с настоящей Тхеравадой где сталкивались? В интернете, на форуме? Может стоит попытаться съездить в одну из стран, где Тхеравада традиционно существует столетиями? Благо, эти страны вполне доступны для посещения, в некоторых для россиян даже виз не требуется (до 30 дней). Очень удивитесь, увидев настоящую Тхераваду.

----------

Thaitali (15.08.2014), Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Жека (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, Нико, это Вы троллите, когда выносите свои суждения по поводу взглядов тхеравады, ничего об этом толком не зная. Из-за этого и возникают не нужны споры.


Если вы заметили, я не говорю о взглядах тхеравады, но вы же судите что-то о махаяне, ничего толком не зная.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я помню, что вы необычный тхеравадин.  Вы и ваджраянские практики не считаете противоречащими тхеравадинским взглядам.


Потому что они там есть. Это факт. Просто с их помощью не достигают нирваны, но они помогают на пути.

----------

Vladiimir (14.08.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Интересно, какие?



Wat Bang Phra. Сак янт, пха янт, каата и т.д.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если вы заметили, я не говорю о взглядах тхеравады, но вы же судите что-то о махаяне, ничего толком не зная.


Нико, а много ли Вы махаянских сутр изучили?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, а много ли Вы махаянских сутр изучили?


Я изучила их достаточнно, как и комментариев к ним. Непонятно, зачем вы хотите знать.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я изучила их достаточнно, как и комментариев к ним. Непонятно, зачем вы хотите знать.


Да просто уже не однажды в диалогах Вы демонстрировали незнание оных. Впрочем, допускаю, что с тех времён Вы действительно их поизучали. Ланкаватару освоили?

----------

Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да просто уже не однажды в диалогах Вы демонстрировали незнание оных. Впрочем, допускаю, что с тех времён Вы действительно их поизучали. Ланкаватару освоили?


Ой, спасибо за заботу. Ланкаватару читала, а вы, должно бы, уже с Вималакирти ознакомились?

----------


## Аурум

> Здесь важно другое, что махаяну следует рассматривать как детализирующую и разрабатывающую изначальное учение Будды – но не замещающую его или присовокупляющую более высокие ступени!


Махаяна махаянцами как раз  рассматривается не как детализацию некоего изначального в вашем представлении учении Будды, а как обычное учение Будды. 
Многие тхеравадины вроде вас любят кичиться, мол, тхеравада истиннее, поскольку она, якобы, изначальнее, и поэтому есть истина.
Большинство махаянцев вообще чихали на фактор "что изначальнее", поскольку вполне себе считают, что Будда (и будды вообще) всегда учил(и) махаяне, но некоторых учил(и) и другим колесницам.

----------


## Нико

> Да просто уже не однажды в диалогах Вы демонстрировали незнание оных. Впрочем, допускаю, что с тех времён Вы действительно их поизучали. Ланкаватару освоили?


И вообще, вы что-то знаете о махаянских принципах? Легко спросить, типа, читал ли ты ту или другую сутру? Но ведь это догматический подход, потому что мне, например, от вас (непонятно откуда взявшегося в этой теме), не нужны цитаты из сутр. А пониманием вы не можете похвастаться.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Многие тхеравадины вроде вас любят кичиться, мол, тхеравада истиннее, поскольку она изначальнее, и поэтому есть истина.


Да, тхеравадины, впрочем как и многие ученые и исследователи буддизма, считают, что учения Палийского канона изначальнее многих учений махаяны. Но мало кто возьмётся утверждать, что тхеравада истиннее или что махаяна не приводит к  реализации. Это уже будет несколько голословное утверждение.)

----------

Vladiimir (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да, тхеравадины, впрочем как и многие ученые и исследователи буддизма, считают, что учения Палийского канона изначальнее многих учений махаяны. Но мало кто возьмётся утверждать, что тхеравада истиннее или что махаяна не приводит к  реализации. Это уже будет несколько голословное утверждение.)


Это примерно как спрашивать, что было вначале: курица или яйцо? Как вам тут объяснили уже, истинность сутт ПК не истиннее махаяны, т.к. это всё равно мало кто может подтвердить.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если вы заметили, я не говорю о взглядах тхеравады, но вы же судите что-то о махаяне, ничего толком не зная.


Как это не говорите, когда при каждом удобном случае повторяете одни и те же фразы типа - тхеравада не признаёт пустоты дхарм, миряне обделены Дхармой им только дана, и т.п. Когда Вам аргументированно пишут, что это не так, то вместо того чтобы это признать, или опровергнуть, Вы просто молчите. А потом всё повторяется вновь..)

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014), Vladiimir (14.08.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ой, спасибо за заботу. Ланкаватару читала, а вы, должно бы, уже с Вималакирти ознакомились?


Весьма поверхностно, а что? Хотите обсудить Вималакирти-нирдеша сутру? Давайте. Открывайте тему, заодно бодее детально ознакомлюсь.

----------


## Нико

> Как это не говорите, когда при каждом удобном случае повторяете одни и те же фразы типа - тхеравада не признаёт пустоты дхарм, миряне обделены Дхармой им только дана, и т.п. Когда Вам аргументированно пишут, что это не так, то вместо того чтобы это признать, или опровергнуть, Вы просто молчите. А потом всё повторяется вновь..)


Это, наверное, уже гнев, а не аргументы. Я повторяю, что Тхеравада не признает пустоту дхарм, миряне в Тхераваде обделены, т.к. от них требуется только дана монахам, по сути. Пусть меня за это забанят, но это не только моя точка зрения

----------


## Tong Po

> И вообще, вы что-то знаете о махаянских принципах? Легко спросить, типа, читал ли ты ту или другую сутру? Но ведь это догматический подход, потому что мне, например, от вас (непонятно откуда взявшегося в этой теме), не нужны цитаты из сутр. А пониманием вы не можете похвастаться.


Нико, у Вас приступ мегаломании? То, что Вам не нужны цитаты из сутр давным-давно ясно. Поэтому Вы их и не читаете. 
Пониманием чего именно я должен хвастаться и зачем?

----------


## Нико

> Весьма поверхностно, а что? Хотите обсудить Вималакирти-нирдеша сутру? Давайте. Открывайте тему, заодно бодее детально ознакомлюсь.


Зачем вам это обсуждать? Могу хоть всю сутру привести для ознакомления. Переводила же.

----------


## Tong Po

> Это примерно как спрашивать, что было вначале: курица или яйцо? Как вам тут объяснили уже, истинность сутт ПК не истиннее махаяны, т.к. это всё равно мало кто может подтвердить.


А где Сергей писал об истинности или не-истинности Махаяны или Тхеравады?

----------

Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, у Вас приступ мегаломании? То, что Вам не нужны цитаты из сутр давным-давно ясно. Поэтому Вы их и не читаете. 
> Пониманием чего именно я должен хвастаться и зачем?


Я не понимаю, зачем вам со мной бодаться. Вы что-то выиграете от этого?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я повторяю, что Тхеравада не признает пустоту дхарм, миряне в Тхераваде обделены, т.к. от них требуется только дана монахам, по сути. Пусть меня за это забанят, но это не только моя точка зрения


Ага, как мантру повторяете!  :Big Grin: 
Сами то когда попробуете разобраться в этом вопросе?

----------


## Tong Po

> Это, наверное, уже гнев, а не аргументы. Я повторяю, что Тхеравада не признает пустоту дхарм, миряне в Тхераваде обделены, т.к. от них требуется только дана монахам, по сути. Пусть меня за это забанят, но это не только моя точка зрения


Нико, ну вот зачем Вам упорно демонстрировать свою вопиющую безграмотность? А? 
В Тхераваде признаётся пустота дхарм. Миряне там не обделены. Вернее, не больше, чем в Махаяне.

----------

Aion (15.08.2014), Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Жека (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Это, наверное, уже гнев, а не аргументы. Я повторяю, что Тхеравада не признает пустоту дхарм, миряне в Тхераваде обделены, т.к. от них требуется только дана монахам, по сути. Пусть меня за это забанят, но это не только моя точка зрения


Ну это неправда совершенно. Будда сказал, что есть четыре типа личностей, которые являются украшением Дхаммы: бхикку, бхиккуни, упасаки и упасики. И говорил, что он не уйдет из мира до тех пор, пока все его ученики, перечисленные выше, не укрепятся в этой Дхамме и Винае и не смогут передавать их на благо многих, во славу многих.
Есть огромное количество мирян, которые добились высочайших результатов в практике. Вы же просто ничего не читали об этом.

----------

Tong Po (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Да, тхеравадины, впрочем как и многие ученые и исследователи буддизма, считают, что учения Палийского канона изначальнее многих учений махаяны.


Что-то мне вспомнилась логика "Тхераваду нельзя классифицировать тибетскими классификациями, потому, что тхеравада не есть хинаяна и вообще вне классификаций!"
Но в то же время тхеравадины запросто классифицируют махаяну по признаку некой "изначальности"  :Big Grin:  Тоже, что ли, начать возмущаться "Караул! Нас классифицировали!" ?  :Cool: 




> Но мало кто возьмётся утверждать, что тхеравада истиннее или что махаяна не приводит к  реализации. Это уже будет несколько голословное утверждение.)


Мало кто? Ну, на этом форуме много кто утверждал, по крайней мере.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tong Po

> Зачем вам это обсуждать? Могу хоть всю сутру привести для ознакомления. Переводила же.


Зачем мне её приводить? У меня она есть. Не в Вашем переводе.

----------


## Tong Po

> Я не понимаю, зачем вам со мной бодаться. Вы что-то выиграете от этого?


А зачем Вам бодаться со мной или с Сергеем? К тому же, очевидно, что Вы не правы. Зачем Вам это?

----------

Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А зачем Вам бодаться со мной или с Сергеем? К тому же, очевидно, что Вы не правы. Зачем Вам это?


И в чем же Нико не права, по-вашему?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну вот зачем Вам упорно демонстрировать свою вопиющую безграмотность? А? 
> В Тхераваде признаётся пустота дхарм. Миряне там не обделены. Вернее, не больше, чем в Махаяне.


Да, ну правда? Та же Жека недавно писала о том, что архат не может быть мирянином. А зачем вам, из карма кагью, в это ввязываться? И, что касается поведения тхеравадинских монахов по отношению к мирянам, я могу судить только по представителям из РФ. Наверное, это не самый лучший пример.

----------


## Нико

> Зачем мне её приводить? У меня она есть. Не в Вашем переводе.


Отлично. Маленькая месть). Мой перевод ещё не издан.)))))

----------


## Tong Po

> И в чем же Нико не права, по-вашему?


А что Вам тоже нужно стопятьсот раз повторить, что в Тхераваде признаётся пустота дхарм и что упасаки и упасики точно также могут достичь ниббаны, как и бхикшу?

----------

Aion (15.08.2014), Thaitali (15.08.2014), Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Казалось бы, при чем тут Топпер.....

----------

Нико (14.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А что Вам тоже нужно стопятьсот раз повторить, что в Тхераваде признаётся пустота дхарм и что упасаки и упасики точно также могут достичь ниббаны, как и бхикшу?


А где я спорил с этим, покажите!

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, ну правда? Та же Жека недавно писала о том, что архат не может быть мирянином. А зачем вам, из карма кагью, в это ввязываться? И, что касается поведения тхеравадинских монахов по отношению к мирянам, я могу судить только по представителям из РФ. Наверное, это не самый лучший пример.


Правда. Архат может быть мирянином. Определённое время. И Жека писала, какое именно время. Но Вам понять смысл, видимо, не удалось? Что касается поведения бхикшу по отношению к мирянам, то оно, поверьте мне как человеку не раз бывавшему в странах с традиционным распространением Тхеравады, не хуже, чем в Махаяне. Вернее - оно такое же, а может даже и получше (хотя какой тут критерий "лучшести"?).

----------

Жека (14.08.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> А где я спорил с этим, покажите!


Вы вопрос задал. Я на него ответил. Напомнить вопрос? Или процитировать Вам "мантры" Нико?

----------


## Tong Po

> Казалось бы, при чем тут Топпер.....



Ну как при чём? У некоторых знание Тхеравады ограничивается форумными высказываниями Топпера и Зома, а знание Махаяны Гарвардскими лекциями (хорошими, но не охватывающими всю Махаяну).

----------

Vladiimir (14.08.2014), Савелов Александр (06.09.2014), Сергей Ч (14.08.2014), Фил (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Правда. Архат может быть мирянином. Определённое время. И Жека писала, какое именно время. Но Вам понять смысл, видимо, не удалось? Что касается поведения бхикшу по отношению к мирянам, то оно, поверьте мне как человеку не раз бывавшему в странах с традиционным распространением Тхеравады, не хуже, чем в Махаяне. Вернее - оно такое же, а может даже и получше (хотя какой тут критерий "лучшести"?).


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аурум

> Ну как при чём? У некоторых знание Тхеравады ограничивается форумными высказываниями Топпера и Зома, а знание Махаяны Гарвардскими лекциями (хорошими, но не охватывающими всю Махаяну).


И чего же вы пришли в тему? Чтобы на личности переходить? Пока вы только этим и занимаетесь.

----------


## Нико

> Вы вопрос задал. Я на него ответил. Напомнить вопрос? Или процитировать Вам "мантры" Нико?


У вас переход на личность, похоже. Я вас не трогала, заметьте.

----------


## Tong Po

> 


Ну вот, собственно и вся Ваша аргументация. На этом можно и закончить.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> И чего же вы пришли в тему? Чтобы на личности переходить? Пока вы только этим и занимаетесь.


Пожалуйтесь модератору.

----------


## Tong Po

> У вас переход на личность, похоже. Я вас не трогала, заметьте.


Да ну? А сообщение N 514, видимо, писали не Вы, а кто-то другой, воспользовавшись Вашим аккаунтом?

----------

Сергей Ч (14.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Да ну? А сообщение N 514, видимо, писали не Вы, а кто-то другой, воспользовавшись Вашим аккаунтом?


Модератору я пожаловалась, а ваша агрессия совершенно неоправданна.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что-то мне вспомнилась логика "Тхераваду нельзя классифицировать тибетскими классификациями, потому, что тхеравада не есть хинаяна и вообще вне классификаций!"
> Но в то же время тхеравадины запросто классифицируют махаяну по признаку некой "изначальности"  Тоже, что ли, начать возмущаться "Караул! Нас классифицировали!" ?


Дело в том, что тхераваду всю целиком, а не отдельные её положения, пытаются втиснуть в тибетскую классификацию 9 -и колесниц. Это неправильно. Ибо например по взглядам, тхеравада соответствует третьей колеснице - срединности (мадхъяма). Однако бодхисаттва питаки в тхераваде нет, но есть все предпосылки для этого. То есть очевидно, что учения Палийского канона, на котором строится тхеравада, - это некий X, послуживший для развития буддизма в хинаянском Y и махаянском Z направлениях. Иными словами, тхеравада нейтральна как хинаяне, так и махаяне.

Досектантский_буддизм




> Мало кто? Ну, на этом форуме много кто утверждал, по крайней мере.


Ну пару человек может и утверждали, но это ведь частное мнение, а не позиция тхеравады.)  Например Ратнасара махатхера, один из лидеров ланкийской Сангхи, говорил  что "северный буддизм" - тоже слово Будды и его тоже стоило бы изучать. И дело тут не в экуменизме. Я например тоже за сравнение, сопоставление и глубокое исследование буддийских канонов, ибо куча различных учений стала такой высокой, что у нас теперь есть практики, набросанные поверх других практик, которые вытесняют друг друга.

----------

Tong Po (15.08.2014), Vladiimir (15.08.2014), Савелов Александр (06.09.2014), Фил (14.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

Я, похоже, писать тут прекращаю. Надоели наезды, и Сергей Ч, удачных собеседников.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я, похоже, писать тут прекращаю. Надоели наезды, и Сергей Ч, удачных собеседников.


Я пожалуй тоже последую Вашему примеру..)

----------


## Аурум

> Дело в том, что тхераваду всю целиком, а не отдельные её положения, пытаются втиснуть в тибетскую классификацию 9 -и колесниц. Это неправильно. Ибо например по взглядам, тхеравада соответствует третьей колеснице - срединности (мадхъяма). Однако бодхисаттва питаки в тхераваде нет, но есть все предпосылки для этого.


Сергей, вы упорно пытаетесь навязать логику "в традиции есть предпосылки _чего-либо_, значит это _что-либо_ есть в традиции!" Это очевидная подтасовка и неверная логика. Предпосылка — есть _всего лишь потенциал_ к возникновению чего-либо! Потенциального чемпиона, к примеру, рановато ставить на пьедестал.




> То есть очевидно, что учения Палийского канона, на котором строится тхеравада, - это некий X, послуживший для развития буддизма в хинаянском Y и махаянском Z направлениях.


Для меня не очевидно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я пожалуй тоже последую Вашему примеру..)


Когда вы начнете выполнять простирания, в тот момент вы вспомните обо мне и Нико, Аурума и пр  :Smilie: )

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Ничего не изменилось на  БФ :Smilie:

----------

Савелов Александр (06.09.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Ничего не изменилось на  БФ


Как же не изменилось? Все меняется... :Smilie:

----------


## Антончик

> Нет, мне просто непонятно, как можно быть тхеравадином и цитировать Шантидеву-бодхисаттву.


А мне непонятено чем это плохо. Я могу процитировать и послания апостолов, и упанишады, и книжку по психологии какую-нибудь. Чем это плохо? Если нужно взять оттуда текст для каких-то целей. Я не слышал ни разу про запрет на цитирование текстов "не из своей школы". Хотя как же несектарное движение риме тогда? Непонятное ограничение. Непонятный "грех цитирования текстов". Объясните в чём смысл того, что вы считаете это неправильным.

Как тогда можно вести дискуссию, и приводить доводы и аргументы, если запрещено цитирование?

----------

Tong Po (11.09.2014), Vladiimir (12.09.2014), Ассаджи (12.09.2014)

----------

